# Matt's 18th Birthday trip - Now Live



## wayneg

Here we go again, 9 days to go so its time for a little dance. 

We fly 18th July with VA in PE on the A330, 3 nights at Fairfield Inn (Formerly Country Inn & Suites) Flights and hotel mostly funded by airmiles.
On the 21st we check into OKW for 21 nights with free DDP.
24th we go back to the airport to drop off our full size SUV. We then collect a 7 seater minivan along with relatives who are flying in via Atlanta (Lucy, Paul & Lily for anyone that remembers last years trip).

On 26th July we will celebrate Matt's 18th Birthday with a meal at Grand Floridian Cafe.

5th Aug DISmeet, hope we can add more names, let me know. http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2852630&highlight=okw+meet

A few pics, first is a letter Lily will recieve from Mickey, 2nd a log of our snack credits, rest mostly meal invites for Lily.


----------



## orangetiggs

Wayne where did you get the invites from? My girls would love them and my 4 year old nephew is coming this year

So looking forward to your trip report, always gets me through till ours


----------



## queendisney

sounds lovely....

loving all the invites.


----------



## wayneg

orangetiggs said:


> Wayne where did you get the invites from? My girls would love them and my 4 year old nephew is coming this year
> 
> So looking forward to your trip report, always gets me through till ours



Mostly Matt's work, myself and Karen with a little input. Spent hours over the past few months designing them.


----------



## Netty

wow Matt is nearly 18, time flies!
I remember your trip report last year and all the invites that were made for Lily!! looks like your all going to have a fun packed trip, can't wait for the trip report on this one!


----------



## orangetiggs

Going to pinch the idea if thats ok with you and Matt?


----------



## wayneg

Netty said:


> wow Matt is nearly 18, time flies!
> I remember your trip report last year and all the invites that were made for Lily!! looks like your all going to have a fun packed trip, can't wait for the trip report on this one!



It certainly does, how old was he when we met you and Ian? was it Oct 08? he would have been 14 then.



orangetiggs said:


> Going to pinch the idea if thats ok with you and Matt?


No problem at all. If you look on the DISign pages you might find some ready done, I think thats where we got some from last year.


----------



## disneyholic family

getting on board for Matt's Birthday extravaganza!!!!!!


----------



## stephensmum

Not long now.   I see Lucy, Paul & Lily Mae have caught the Disney bug.  We're celebrating Stephens 15th birthday on the 11th at the Grand Floridian Cafe, decided on this after reading your review last year, looks right up our street.  Can't make the meet as arrive 9th, really enjoyed it 2010. We will be in MK on the 10th & 11th,  if you happen to be there, keep an eye out for us.  Meeting Joh & Family at RPR, so having a little meet.


----------



## wayneg

stephensmum said:


> Not long now.   I see Lucy, Paul & Lily Mae have caught the Disney bug.  We're celebrating Stephens 15th birthday on the 11th at the Grand Floridian Cafe, decided on this after reading your review last year, looks right up our street.  Can't make the meet as arrive 9th, really enjoyed it 2010. We will be in MK on the 10th & 11th,  if you happen to be there, keep an eye out for us.  Meeting Joh & Family at RPR, so having a little meet.



I am 99% certain we will be in the MK on the 10th as its our last full day there. Probably in for opening then out lunchtime to mid afternoon as we are at Hoop Dee Doo in the evening.


----------



## dixonsontour

Have a great trip..invites look great..another one looking forward to your photos especially the food ones


----------



## jtlover

Happy birthday to Matt in advance.  Great place to be to celebrate a birthday

Can't wait for the trip report.


----------



## fairytale

Hiya Wayne.

Will Matt be completing his blog again this year?

It was great last year having a double helping although this year we will be there also from the 4th 

Annette x


----------



## catherine

Wow only 9 days left that's come around fast!   I'm excited that we're going to be having another trippie from you and hopefully some food photos!  Love the invites that you've done for Lilly she is one lucky little girl!


----------



## Mrs Doubtfire

Sounds like you're going to have a great time - I bet Matt can't wait for it all to start


----------



## Elise79

Hope you have an amazing time  and that Matt has an 18th to remember  

We ate at GFC on our last night - I don't recommend the chicken with risotto (one of my favourite meals) as it was a bit bland  DH had the steak which he enjoyed and our friend had the pasta which was also good. Think I was just unlucky.


----------



## stephensmum

wayneg said:


> I am 99% certain we will be in the MK on the 10th as its our last full day there. Probably in for opening then out lunchtime to mid afternoon as we are at Hoop Dee Doo in the evening.


We will be there for opening & leaving about 11.30.  So will look out for you.


----------



## zippy99

Oh Wayne.... Your pre-trip into trip followed by a post trip will be the perfect way to count down to our trip.

Made the mistake of showing DD the invites - she wants to make them for all our reservations.

Have an amazing time and I look forward to your updates!


----------



## wayneg

fairytale said:


> Hiya Wayne.
> 
> Will Matt be completing his blog again this year?
> 
> It was great last year having a double helping although this year we will be there also from the 4th
> 
> Annette x


Yes he will be doing his blog, link if anyone wants to follow him http://mathewgillings.wordpress.com/



Elise79 said:


> Hope you have an amazing time  and that Matt has an 18th to remember
> 
> We ate at GFC on our last night - I don't recommend the chicken with risotto (one of my favourite meals) as it was a bit bland  DH had the steak which he enjoyed and our friend had the pasta which was also good. Think I was just unlucky.



Always have the steak in there, can't see me ordering anything else.


----------



## Disneynutinlondon

So looking forward to this trippe as I just loooove all the pics.

 To Matt in advance just incase I miss the big day


----------



## Fantasia Sam

Wayne these invites are AMAZING!!! I love love love them.... well done you guys 

Awww I cannot wait to read all about your trip and to hear all about how the Meet goes!! This is going to be exciting


----------



## eeyorefanuk

Ah lovely. Brings back memories of the hours I spent doing that for my niece and nephew 

An early happy birthday to Matthew


----------



## mickeyforpresident

Have a brilliant time; HB, Mat!


----------



## darthtatty

your plans sound fab, hope Matt has a great birthday.x


----------



## Pootle

Looking forward to reading all about it and especially your dining experiences - my views are often at odds with yours though 

Poor experience at GFC - the table next to us (and we were in a corner) remained uncleared from the previous diners for most of the meal.  Even when I requested that they do something about it, it took ages.  Oh, and the cheddar cheese soup whipped one of my crowns off   I think it was a one-off poor experience, trouble is, it puts you off going again. I do remember that the dessert there was wonderful and the rest of the food was pretty good too (even the soup!)


----------



## happyj

Have a great time so looking forward to trip report


----------



## disneyholic family

by the way, the same day you leave for WDW, DD and DSIL leave for their 33 day Alaska/WDW trip!!

they have one week traveling around on their own in inland alaska, then a 7 night southbound cruise, then a day in vancouver, then the train down to seattle for the red eye to orlando, followed by 2 weeks at WDW...
they arrive on the morning of the 5th - i've told DD about the meet, but i doubt they'll show up....they're not much into meets (and DSIL will probably be bedridden for the first day or two - he broke his back a few years ago, so long flights do him in)...but i'll put it into her itinerary (that i still have to put together for her).....


----------



## VailaTigger

Really looking forward to your live trippie and blog again!

Happy Birthday to Matt in advance, hope you have the BEST day.

This will keep me going for a while until my trip comes around. And probably make me very hungry, it usually does!


----------



## Netty

wayneg said:


> It certainly does, how old was he when we met you and Ian? was it Oct 08? he would have been 14 then.


Yes it was in 2008 at Seaworld!


----------



## Karenpowley

No problem at all. If you look on the DISign pages you might find some ready done, I think thats where we got some from last year.[/QUOTE]


Any chance you could put a link on Wayne - my daughter wold love these!

Only 4 sleeps for us! Still gutted we won't be there for the meet.


----------



## wayneg

Karenpowley said:


> Any chance you could put a link on Wayne - my daughter wold love these!
> 
> Only 4 sleeps for us! Still gutted we won't be there for the meet.



Last year we took some from this account, we did mostly our own this year so not been looking on DISign pages, there could be more on there. 
http://s143.photobucket.com/albums/r132/donatalie/Invitations/Character Meals/

http://s143.photobucket.com/albums/r132/donatalie/Autograph Books/Character Meals/#!cpZZ1QQtppZZ16


----------



## Karenpowley

wayneg said:


> Last year we took some from this account, we did mostly our own this year so not been looking on DISign pages, there could be more on there.
> http://s143.photobucket.com/albums/r132/donatalie/Invitations/Character Meals/
> 
> http://s143.photobucket.com/albums/r132/donatalie/Autograph Books/Character Meals/#!cpZZ1QQtppZZ16



Thank you!

Now just have to find out how to edit - if thats possible!


----------



## wayneg

Karenpowley said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Now just have to find out how to edit - if thats possible!



Click on the one you want, then right click and save image. You can then open it with editing software, depends what you have on your PC.
Other way is print as they are and write in name, date & time.


----------



## juliebro

Signing on to the thread!

Those invites are amazing! I bet you used up a year's worth of ink cartridges on those!


----------



## wayneg

juliebro said:


> Signing on to the thread!
> 
> Those invites are amazing! I bet you used up a year's worth of ink cartridges on those!



I bought the printer about a year ago, I bought original inks first couple of times but £18/set(std size) and only lasted about 2 month, I then changed to compatible £9 for 2 sets but XL size, after about 8 months and a lot of printing I just changed to the 2nd set. Can't believe they are a quarter the price but last 4 times longer.


----------



## princess jackson

Love the invites, 
Hope you have a fab time and matt has a great birthday


----------



## laura_<3

The invites are fab! 

Can't wait to read your trip report and I hope Matt has a great birthday, what a great way to celebrate your 18th


----------



## Disneymadhouse

Hi Wayne,

I was wondering if you had a link for the welcome to Old Key west flyer?

We have a Lilly - Mae too, and would love to be able to make one for our daughter. DH will have to fly up the stairs quick and put it on the bed ready for when she walks into the studio!!

Hope you and your family have a lovely trip 

Thanks

Claire


----------



## wayneg

Disneymadhouse said:


> Hi Wayne,
> 
> I was wondering if you had a link for the welcome to Old Key west flyer?
> 
> We have a Lilly - Mae too, and would love to be able to make one for our daughter. DH will have to fly up the stairs quick and put it on the bed ready for when she walks into the studio!!
> 
> Hope you and your family have a lovely trip
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Claire


Hi Claire
PM me your email address I will have a go at replying and attaching the file. Hopefully you can just print it off but not sure.


----------



## Tony Toon

Benn meaning to post that there can't possibly be a better way or place to celebrate any birthday much less a special one.       I'm so impressed at all the work that has been expended on these amazing invitations.    Matt will have a fantastic time when it comes.  

Mrs TT


----------



## wayneg

Just 3 days to flying now, spent most of the day packing, charging electrical items, sorting documents etc. 
We also gave Matt his birthday presents, too much to take to Florida to bring home again so decided to let him have them today. Anyone interested in his gifts have a look at his blog http://mathewgillings.wordpress.com/2012/07/15/birthday-surprises/


----------



## Fantasia Sam

wayneg said:


> Just 3 days to flying now, spent most of the day packing, charging electrical items, sorting documents etc.
> We also gave Matt his birthday presents, too much to take to Florida to bring home again so decided to let him have them today. Anyone interested in his gifts have a look at his blog http://mathewgillings.wordpress.com/2012/07/15/birthday-surprises/




Yayyy! Oh and I just went and started to read Matt's Blog and found myself clicking all over it to read more articles and posts.  You must be very proud of his achievements!


----------



## stephensmum

Enjoyed reading Matts blog,  he got some fantastic presents.  HAPPY BIRTHDAY, MATT


----------



## wayneg

Fantasia Sam said:


> Yayyy! Oh and I just went and started to read Matt's Blog and found myself clicking all over it to read more articles and posts.  You must be very proud of his achievements!



Very proud, we all have our fingers crossed for his A-level reults on August 16th.
He has added an extra blog this evening after reading his newpapers all afternoon, comments on how a few things have changed in the past 18 years http://mathewgillings.wordpress.com/2012/07/15/flashback/


----------



## Cyrano

wayneg said:


> Just 3 days to flying now, spent most of the day packing, charging electrical items, sorting documents etc.
> We also gave Matt his birthday presents, too much to take to Florida to bring home again so decided to let him have them today. Anyone interested in his gifts have a look at his blog http://mathewgillings.wordpress.com/2012/07/15/birthday-surprises/



Read Matt's blog post. Impressed with the collection of newspapers from his birth.
Looking forward to following your travels and great photos.

We had a slight mishap on the way home from the airport. Morgan was sick so I stopped the car in a lay-by . Jack took his backpack out so that Morgan could get out the car for fresh air.
Had travelled about 5 mins when Jack remembered his bag was still at the side of the road. It had clothes from travelling along with his Skull Candy headphones, iPod Touch and worst of all his Panasonic TZ20. The camera had about 1,500 of our WDW and USF trip 
It was gone within the 10 minutes it took for me to get back to the lay-by .


----------



## disneyholic family

wayneg said:


> Just 3 days to flying now, spent most of the day packing, charging electrical items, sorting documents etc.
> We also gave Matt his birthday presents, too much to take to Florida to bring home again so decided to let him have them today. Anyone interested in his gifts have a look at his blog http://mathewgillings.wordpress.com/2012/07/15/birthday-surprises/



DD spent yesterday packing....they are so loaded up with stuff to do, besides work...they're in the midst of selling their car and buying a new one (the used car sale has raised the tension level a thousand fold)...
and DD had to have a tube put into one of her ears last week (yet again) with all the accompanying problems (it takes multiple visits to the doctor to get it all set), and DSIL had a sudden root canal yesterday...
but at least we all took time out and went to see Brave last night with dinner beforehand....we really enjoyed the movie!!!!  

oh, and they also had a very successful show on thursday night!!!  always good!!  



Cyrano said:


> Read Matt's blog post. Impressed with the collection of newspapers from his birth.
> Looking forward to following your travels and great photos.
> 
> We had a slight mishap on the way home from the airport. Morgan was sick so I stopped the car in a lay-by . Jack took his backpack out so that Morgan could get out the car for fresh air.
> Had travelled about 5 mins when Jack remembered his bag was still at the side of the road. It had clothes from travelling along with his Skull Candy headphones, iPod Touch and worst of all his Panasonic TZ20. The camera had about 1,500 of our WDW and USF trip
> It was gone within the 10 minutes it took for me to get back to the lay-by .



oh no!!!  i'm so sorry to hear this!!!  how very upsetting!!!!


----------



## wayneg

disneyholic family said:


> DD spent yesterday packing....they are so loaded up with stuff to do, besides work...they're in the midst of selling their car and buying a new one (the used car sale has raised the tension level a thousand fold)...
> and DD had to have a tube put into one of her ears last week (yet again) with all the accompanying problems (it takes multiple visits to the doctor to get it all set), and DSIL had a sudden root canal yesterday...
> but at least we all took time out and went to see Brave last night with dinner beforehand....we really enjoyed the movie!!!!
> 
> oh, and they also had a very successful show on thursday night!!!  always good!!
> 
> 
> 
> oh no!!!  i'm so sorry to hear this!!!  how very upsetting!!!!



Sounds like they need to get away and relax

He must be gutted Reid, almost 23 years ago we went to Tenerife on Honeymoon, car was broken into and they took my camera bag with a roll of film from our wedding day, very upsetting when you lose things.


----------



## happyj

I am so sorry you lost your photos irreplaceable 

I have been reading matts blog for over a year now. I agree you must be very proud parents. Have a wonderful holiday. Looking forward to updates. .)


----------



## wayneg

happyj said:


> I have been reading matts blog for over a year now. I agree you must be very proud parents. Have a wonderful holiday. Looking forward to updates. .)



More people are subscribing/following all the time. He just enjoys writing. 
I got him up at 7:30 again this morning  he is helping out at a local school, they get all stressed at the year end so he is doing what he can to ease the pressure.


----------



## irenep

Had a quick look at Matt's blog- he seems really thrilled with everything he has received for his birthday (lucky boy!)
Hope you all enjoy your holiday!


----------



## disneyholic family

DSIL managed to sell his car yesterday and just went to the car dealership to pay the deposit on the new car (honda jazz), so it will be ready when they get back from their trip...

DD's been busy packing and printing out all her confirmations...
with the 2 weeks in alaska, followed by 2 weeks at disney there are plenty of confirmations to be printed: hotels, excursions, trains, planes, automobiles   .....

they leave tomorrow!!   yikes!!

oh, i just upgraded their internal US flights on delta to economy comfort....the seats are the same but with a tiny amount of extra legroom and priority boarding...i figured it was worth it.....it's only a small amount of money extra...
you can upgrade it right online....

and i also noticed that alaska air had changed the seats she picked from over the wings to the very back of the plane...
so i went online and saw there were only 2 seats left that were together and closer to the front...so i grabbed them for her..
so annoying that alaska air would do that!!


----------



## wayneg

All the airlines seem to be messing with seats and schedules this year. I have never had so many changes than with out Delta flights for next month. Also changed our AA flight for Nov. Only VA I have had no issues with, just wait til 11am and I do Online checkin, probably sat all over.

Only come into work today to clean up, set answer phone and put a message on the door. Should be on my way in 30 mins.


----------



## minniecassie

Just wanted to wish you a safe flight for tomorrow, we have just over a week until we go and haven't even thought about packing yet but managed to get some ADRs yesterday.

Hope Matt has a lovely birthday on the 26th, Cassidy will be 14 on the 25th and she has had her birthday out there before and it is just not practical to take the presents.

Looking forward to the DIS meeting on the 5th, until then


----------



## Portugal1000

wayneg said:
			
		

> Just 3 days to flying now, spent most of the day packing, charging electrical items, sorting documents etc.
> We also gave Matt his birthday presents, too much to take to Florida to bring home again so decided to let him have them today. Anyone interested in his gifts have a look at his blog http://mathewgillings.wordpress.com/2012/07/15/birthday-surprises/



Have a great trip. We go on 27th for 3 weeks. My son will be 12 on 12th august and will be 3rd year running he has had his birthday there. Has decided he wants his presents to open on his actual birthday. Last year I had to make a mad dash to Lego shop the night before as I realised he didn't have anything to open on his birthday. Had to wrap it up in the Lego bag and my son is still reminding me( I keep reminding him he has his birthday at Disney world!!)


----------



## disneyholic family

wayneg said:


> All the airlines seem to be messing with seats and schedules this year. I have never had so many changes than with out Delta flights for next month. Also changed our AA flight for Nov. Only VA I have had no issues with, just wait til 11am and I do Online checkin, probably sat all over.
> 
> Only come into work today to clean up, set answer phone and put a message on the door. Should be on my way in 30 mins.



yes, the airlines are going crazy!!
AA changed their MCO-JFK flight by an hour so i convinced AA to refund the non-refundable tickets and switched them to delta..

by the way, tomorrow is my mom's 85th birthday!!!!  
just thought i'd throw that in...
my sister, mom and i will celebrate her birthday when we're on the disney dream in october!  and also my sister's actual birthday (halloween).

so Wayne, what time do you fly tomorrow?  DD's flight is at midnight.
she's going to have a nightmare travel day.....first the 13 hours to new york.
Then a 5 hour wait in the airport.
then Delta to minneapolis (3 hours or something like that).
then another 5 hour wait in the airport.
Then delta to alaska (another full 6 hour flight!!  )
by the time they get to the airport in alaska they'll have been traveling for 36 hours, not even counting the time to get to the airport here.

she's renting a car in alaska.  she's going to be exhausted, so i told her she could get it the next morning if she's too exhausted to drive.  Or alternatively, to pay a taxi to drive in front of her and lead her to the hotel.  just so that she doesn't have to think about where she's going. 
and she's never driven in the US before, so it's going to be a bit of a challenge for her.  Not the side of the road - that's the same as here, but the rules are very different.  Like making left turns at traffic lights is completely different there.  I've explained it, but if she's very tired, it will be difficult.

but it's a small town, so hopefully it will be ok!!  

*anyway, Wayne, Karen and Matt, have a WONDERFUL and MAGICAL birthday trip!!!!!!*


----------



## wayneg

minniecassie said:


> Hope Matt has a lovely birthday on the 26th, Cassidy will be 14 on the 25th and she has had her birthday out there before and it is just not practical to take the presents.
> 
> Looking forward to the DIS meeting on the 5th, until then


Happy 14th Birthday for the 25th 
Meet looks like it could be quieter this year, not as many on the list. Still time if anyone is interested or just turn up. http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2852630&highlight=dismeet+okw



Portugal1000 said:


> Have a great trip. We go on 27th for 3 weeks. My son will be 12 on 12th august and will be 3rd year running he has had his birthday there. Has decided he wants his presents to open on his actual birthday. Last year I had to make a mad dash to Lego shop the night before as I realised he didn't have anything to open on his birthday. Had to wrap it up in the Lego bag and my son is still reminding me( I keep reminding him he has his birthday at Disney world!!)


Happy 12th Birthday for the 12th, have a great trip. 



disneyholic family said:


> so Wayne, what time do you fly tomorrow?  DD's flight is at midnight.



We leave Manchester at 11am hopefully, direct flight. Just checked in no problem, boarding passes printed. Taxi collecting us at 7am.


----------



## jen_uk

Have a great flight and a fab trip!  I'm still gutted that I won't be there as well  Hope Matt has a lovely birthday


----------



## wayneg

jen_uk said:


> Have a great flight and a fab trip!  I'm still gutted that I won't be there as well  Hope Matt has a lovely birthday



Won't be the same without you  at least you have a trip to look forward to now.


----------



## jockey

Your plans sound great wayne..will look forward to more updates


----------



## disney_princess_85

Have a great trip Wayne, Karen and Matt! Happy 18th birthday too.


----------



## stephensmum

Have a great trip and birthday(Matt).  Just found our Mickey head name badges that you made us for the 2010 Dis meet, going to take them this year to see if we can meet any fellow dissers. Will be following your trip on line & will look out for you on the 10th.  Thanks for all your help. BTW Stephen will be 15 on the 11th, lots of Dis birthdays this summer.


----------



## stephensmum

disneyholic family said:


> so Wayne, what time do you fly tomorrow?  DD's flight is at midnight.
> she's going to have a nightmare travel day.....first the 13 hours to new york.
> Then a 5 hour wait in the airport.
> then Delta to minneapolis (3 hours or something like that).
> then another 5 hour wait in the airport.
> Then delta to alaska (another full 6 hour flight!!  )
> by the time they get to the airport in alaska they'll have been traveling for 36 hours, not even counting the time to get to the airport here.
> 
> she's renting a car in alaska.  she's going to be exhausted, so i told her she could get it the next morning if she's too exhausted to drive.  Or alternatively, to pay a taxi to drive in front of her and lead her to the hotel.  just so that she doesn't have to think about where she's going.
> and she's never driven in the US before, so it's going to be a bit of a challenge for her.  Not the side of the road - that's the same as here, but the rules are very different.  Like making left turns at traffic lights is completely different there.  I've explained it, but if she's very tired, it will be difficult.
> 
> but it's a small town, so hopefully it will be ok!!



Wow, that's some journey, makes mine look minute.  Were your dd & ds born in America?  (just been nosy, with you saying she's not driven in US before).  Hope she has a great trip, sounds brilliant.


----------



## wayneg

stephensmum said:


> Have a great trip and birthday(Matt).  Just found our Mickey head name badges that you made us for the 2010 Dis meet, going to take them this year to see if we can meet any fellow dissers. Will be following your trip on line & will look out for you on the 10th.  Thanks for all your help. BTW Stephen will be 15 on the 11th, lots of Dis birthdays this summer.



Happy 15th Birthday Stephen. Shout out if you see us, I am useless at spotting people. I confirmed with Karen we will definitley be in MK on the 10th, from opening to lunch.


----------



## scottishgirl1

Safe journey tomorrow and best wishes to Matt for his birthday! 

We have another twelve days to wait for hopefully some sunshine and look forward to meeting you all on the 5th.


----------



## laura_<3

Just wanted to pop in again to say safe trip and hope you all have a great time! Happy Birthday to Matt too  

Can't wait to hear all about it!


----------



## stephensmum

wayneg said:


> Happy 15th Birthday Stephen. Shout out if you see us, I am useless at spotting people. I confirmed with Karen we will definitley be in MK on the 10th, from opening to lunch.


We will be there from opening to about 11.30, so we'll keep a look out for you.  We are going to Florida Mall after lunch to look for Stephen an I pad for his birthday.  Hopefully, having cs meal at Poly or CR before getting bus from Transportation Centre.


----------



## Cyrano

Have a great flight


----------



## amacspad

Have a brill time! 

Debs x


----------



## cliveywolves

Safe Journey Wayne... Have a great trip all.... Looking forward to your blog again Matt


----------



## jen_uk

wayneg said:


> Won't be the same without you  at least you have a trip to look forward to now.



Perhaps you should brave another Xmas trip...


----------



## orangetiggs

Safe flight and look forward to updates


----------



## wayneg

jen_uk said:


> Perhaps you should brave another Xmas trip...



Not this year, we are planning Nov and Easter, no funds left for another trip.


----------



## Tony Toon

Hope flights and immigration are all good tomorrow.   A bit wet here again this afternoon but hopefully it will all have cleared for your arrival tomorrow.    We check out from OKW tomorrow probably just before you arrive but will still be here until August 1st.    Will keep an eye open for you and say 'hi' if we spot you.   

Mrs TT


----------



## wayneg

Tony Toon said:


> Hope flights and immigration are all good tomorrow.   A bit wet here again this afternoon but hopefully it will all have cleared for your arrival tomorrow.    We check out from OKW tomorrow probably just before you arrive but will still be here until August 1st.    Will keep an eye open for you and say 'hi' if we spot you.
> 
> Mrs TT



We don't check into OKW til Saturday, Fairfield Inn LBV for first 3 nights.
Where you going after OKW. Hope I see you somewhere.


----------



## ChipnDaleRule

Im a bit late to this one.Bon Voyage.

I shall give you a wave as you take off


----------



## dixonsontour

Hope you all have a great trip and looking forward to your food photos


----------



## stoneyloon

Have a great holiday, looking forward to your updates......


----------



## luke

Have a great time Wayne, I'll try and keep up with your adventures during my many 'up at 3am' occasions over this summer


----------



## disneyholic family

stephensmum said:


> Wow, that's some journey, makes mine look minute.  Were your dd & ds born in America?  (just been nosy, with you saying she's not driven in US before).  Hope she has a great trip, sounds brilliant.



DD was born in america - her husband wasn't (and yes, DS was also born in america, but he's not going on this trip )

they were both young when we moved - DD was 5 and DS was 3.

so i went over to DD's house and packed both of their suitcases!!
tomorrow morning i'll help them pack up the carry ons..

we leave for the airport at 9:30 PM...

i just finished putting together their cheat sheet.


----------



## wayneg

luke said:


> Have a great time Wayne, I'll try and keep up with your adventures during my many 'up at 3am' occasions over this summer



At least you have the summer holidays to make it a little easier for you. 18 years ago Matt arrived almost 6 weeks premature, had to be fed every 2 hours night and day, I was straight back into work at 3:30am day after he was born.

35 mins to taxi arriving, will post from airport if I get time.


----------



## happyj

Have a wonderful magical trip


----------



## Tinkerbell1989

I'm late to the party, but have a great trip! 

And happy birthday Matt! 

Xx


----------



## Goofy Gaz

Have a fab trip.

May bump into you as we are at OKW from the 10th.

Happy birthday to Matt.

Gaz


----------



## wilma-bride

have a great trip Wayne and fmily.  Deb and I will hold the fort here while you're gone - just make sure you come back so I can go


----------



## fairytale

Wishing you all weeks of Wonderfulness (is that a word) 

Keep us posted on how the sunshine and crowds are, I think there are quite a few of us going to be joining you over the next few weeks.

Have fun

Annette x


----------



## PJB71

Have a safe journey Wayne, Karen & Matt and look forward to the updates


----------



## zippy99

Have an amazing time - can't wait for the trip report to filter through!


----------



## disneyholic family

you must be halfway there by now!!


----------



## crabbie1

So sorry i missed ur thread wayne. Have a fab trip abd safe journey and looking forward to matts blog again. I presume the link is around on here somewhere????  Dd birthday on the 8 th aug will be in double figures (10) . 
Have a fab birthday matt. 
Hv a lovely trip wayne and Karen. X


----------



## wayneg

Goofy Gaz said:


> Have a fab trip.
> 
> May bump into you as we are at OKW from the 10th.
> 
> Happy birthday to Matt.
> 
> Gaz


THat will be our last full day, we fly home on the 11th.



wilma-bride said:


> have a great trip Wayne and fmily.  Deb and I will hold the fort here while you're gone - just make sure you come back so I can go



Do I have to come home?


Already sat in hotel room, unpacked and had a coffee. 
Got here in record time. Took off from MAN a few mins late, arrived in Orlando at 3:15pm, as we pulled upto the gate we saw the VA 747 touching down from Gatwick, not a BA plane in sight, looked good for immigration. being in PE (which was excellent this time) we were one of 1st off, into an empty immigration hall. Staff just starting to arrive and open desks. The immigration officer we got couldn't track my ESTA (or Matt's) thankfully I had printed them, I highly recommend this, saved us a lot of hassle. Got chatting to him, complaining about computers etc so he just waved us thru, no fingerprinting, no eye scans. He asked why we had ticked food, I told him candy, he said next time don't bother, its only for fruit, meat etc.
Over to collect luggage which arrived as soon as we got there, over to hand in our form, at this point I said we had ticked food as we had candy but been told we had no need to, she said its best you do, they could fine upto $300 for undeclared food. Quick scan of bags and out.
First to Alamo desk, I had done their Timesaver but as the desks were empty I went there. Tried a bit of hardsell but refused everything and got a black 7 seater Ford Expedition.
On our way to hotel within 40 mins of touchdown.
Checked into hotel (Fairfield Inn LBV) Rafael on desk who is always here in room by 5pm.

Great, its now thundering 

Matts blog, he will be posting tonight, he prepared most of it on the plane(he types about 10 times faster than me so probably more detail) http://mathewgillings.wordpress.com/


----------



## dixonsontour

Sounds like an ideal journey


----------



## cornish pixie

wayneg said:


> THat will be our last full day, we fly home on the 11th.
> 
> 
> 
> Do I have to come home?
> 
> 
> Already sat in hotel room, unpacked and had a coffee.
> Got here in record time. Took off from MAN a few mins late, arrived in Orlando at 3:15pm, as we pulled upto the gate we saw the VA 747 touching down from Gatwick, not a BA plane in sight, looked good for immigration. being in PE (which was excellent this time) we were one of 1st off, into an empty immigration hall. Staff just starting to arrive and open desks. The immigration officer we got couldn't track my ESTA (or Matt's) thankfully I had printed them, I highly recommend this, saved us a lot of hassle. Got chatting to him, complaining about computers etc so he just waved us thru, no fingerprinting, no eye scans. He asked why we had ticked food, I told him candy, he said next time don't bother, its only for fruit, meat etc.
> Over to collect luggage which arrived as soon as we got there, over to hand in our form, at this point I said we had ticked food as we had candy but been told we had no need to, she said its best you do, they could fine upto $300 for undeclared food. Quick scan of bags and out.
> First to Alamo desk, I had done their Timesaver but as the desks were empty I went there. Tried a bit of hardsell but refused everything and got a black 7 seater Ford Expedition.
> On our way to hotel within 40 mins of touchdown.
> Checked into hotel (Fairfield Inn LBV) Rafael on desk who is always here in room by 5pm.
> 
> Great, its now thundering
> 
> Matts blog, he will be posting tonight, he prepared most of it on the plane(he types about 10 times faster than me so probably more detail) http://mathewgillings.wordpress.com/



Glad you all arrived safely and are settled into your room . Im excited for you all as I know how excited we get after all those months of saving and finally you are there .
Anyway have a fab time Hope Matt enjoys his 18th and you never know we might bump into you but I believe we arrive at OKW the day you leave but we will keep a look out as we are in Florida from the 5th spending a bit of time at Universal. Have Fun
Cornish Pixie aka Tracey


----------



## Cyrano

Glad you have all arrived safely.
Great that you got through immigration so easily.


----------



## irenep

wayneg said:


> THat will be our last full day, we fly home on the 11th.
> 
> 
> 
> Do I have to come home?
> 
> 
> Already sat in hotel room, unpacked and had a coffee.
> Got here in record time. Took off from MAN a few mins late, arrived in Orlando at 3:15pm, as we pulled upto the gate we saw the VA 747 touching down from Gatwick, not a BA plane in sight, looked good for immigration. being in PE (which was excellent this time) we were one of 1st off, into an empty immigration hall. Staff just starting to arrive and open desks. The immigration officer we got couldn't track my ESTA (or Matt's) thankfully I had printed them, I highly recommend this, saved us a lot of hassle. Got chatting to him, complaining about computers etc so he just waved us thru, no fingerprinting, no eye scans. He asked why we had ticked food, I told him candy, he said next time don't bother, its only for fruit, meat etc.
> Over to collect luggage which arrived as soon as we got there, over to hand in our form, at this point I said we had ticked food as we had candy but been told we had no need to, she said its best you do, they could fine upto $300 for undeclared food. Quick scan of bags and out.
> First to Alamo desk, I had done their Timesaver but as the desks were empty I went there. Tried a bit of hardsell but refused everything and got a black 7 seater Ford Expedition.
> On our way to hotel within 40 mins of touchdown.
> Checked into hotel (Fairfield Inn LBV) Rafael on desk who is always here in room by 5pm.
> 
> Great, its now thundering
> 
> Matts blog, he will be posting tonight, he prepared most of it on the plane(he types about 10 times faster than me so probably more detail) http://mathewgillings.wordpress.com/



Well, you couldn't have asked for a better start really (barring the thunder)
Hope the rest of your trip goes just as smoothly


----------



## Goofy Gaz

wayneg said:
			
		

> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by Goofy Gaz
> 
> Have a fab trip.
> 
> May bump into you as we are at OKW from the 10th.
> 
> Happy birthday to Matt.
> 
> Gaz
> 
> THat will be our last full day, we fly home on the 11th.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by wilma-bride
> 
> have a great trip Wayne and fmily. Deb and I will hold the fort here while you're gone - just make sure you come back so I can go
> 
> Do I have to come home?
> 
> 
> Already sat in hotel room, unpacked and had a coffee.
> Got here in record time. Took off from MAN a few mins late, arrived in Orlando at 3:15pm, as we pulled upto the gate we saw the VA 747 touching down from Gatwick, not a BA plane in sight, looked good for immigration. being in PE (which was excellent this time) we were one of 1st off, into an empty immigration hall. Staff just starting to arrive and open desks. The immigration officer we got couldn't track my ESTA (or Matt's) thankfully I had printed them, I highly recommend this, saved us a lot of hassle. Got chatting to him, complaining about computers etc so he just waved us thru, no fingerprinting, no eye scans. He asked why we had ticked food, I told him candy, he said next time don't bother, its only for fruit, meat etc.
> Over to collect luggage which arrived as soon as we got there, over to hand in our form, at this point I said we had ticked food as we had candy but been told we had no need to, she said its best you do, they could fine upto $300 for undeclared food. Quick scan of bags and out.
> First to Alamo desk, I had done their Timesaver but as the desks were empty I went there. Tried a bit of hardsell but refused everything and got a black 7 seater Ford Expedition.
> On our way to hotel within 40 mins of touchdown.
> Checked into hotel (Fairfield Inn LBV) Rafael on desk who is always here in room by 5pm.
> 
> Great, its now thundering
> 
> Matts blog, he will be posting tonight, he prepared most of it on the plane(he types about 10 times faster than me so probably more detail) http://mathewgillings.wordpress.com/



We will be arriving late afternoon from RPR. Checking in and then popping out to get some 'refreshments' for the room. Will be interested to see where you are located as we will be doing on line check in and making a request for location. We prefer a quiet pool near the laundry and ice. Do you think Millers Road will fit the bill for us? 

Enjoy!! 

Gaz



_Posted  from  DISboards.com App  for  Android_


----------



## Netty

wow didn't realise you are already on your holiday!!  enjoy your holiday, look forward to your daily reports


----------



## catherine

Happy that hear that you arrived safely. Sounds like you've had a great start to your vacation! Looking forward to more of your updates!


----------



## stephensmum

WOOHOO, let the fun begin.  Glad you gave the link to Matt's blog, as I can never find it myself, so just wait for the link and then play catch up.   Great start to your hol, thanks to you both for sharing, I so love reading about your trips.


----------



## queendisney

blimey nearly missed your thread going LIVE...
How fab was that journey and immigration then.  Glad to know VA has improved.  Our last trip to Vegas in October with then wasn't that pleasent at all  Looking forward to all the updates..Have a great time.


----------



## UKDEB

Sounds like the perfect journey (if you can ever call being packed like sardines with 400 other people into a hollow tube 7 miles above the earth perfect ).


----------



## strawberry blonde

Glad you got there safely and immigration wasn't too bad.  Really enjoying Matts blog.  Looking forward to more


----------



## crabbie1

glad you all arrived safely.I am replying on matts blog so  sorry if I look ignorant but am reading what you are all up to


----------



## wayneg

Goofy Gaz said:


> We prefer a quiet pool near the laundry and ice. Do you think Millers Road will fit the bill for us?
> 
> Enjoy!!
> 
> Gaz



We have stayed on Millers rd last 2 years and will try get there again this year, we like the pool and being last stop out of the resort but we also liked block 55 at South point with water view. Don't think we really mind where we are just as long as its not a ground floor room, we prefer higher.

Karen went to sleep really early last night at 9:15(snoring by 9:16) expected her up early, myself and Matt stayed awake til 10:30 but it was me who had a restless night, Karen slept thru to a text message arriving at 6:23am.
A few pics from yesterday.
Meal & afternoon tea on plane, enjoyed both, salmon starter was delicious.











Our room at Fairfield Inn for 3 nights, really comfy bed and even better pillows.











Meals at Logans Roadhouse, ejnoyed previous visits but last night food was exceptional, really tasty, great service and a 20% discount they emailed me brought bill down to $44.05 plus $10 tip, included 3 sodas.

















No way could I eat all this, pulled pork, ribs & chicken.  






Getting ready for Universal Studios now, lunch at sweet tomatoes, Florida Mall to buy Matt's new iPad, possibly Seaworld this evening to see fireworks( try get reserved seating for AP holders)


----------



## jtlover

Have fun your trip report will help me get through 43 days until I am there


----------



## wen-tom

just joining in to enjoy the fun.. only 45 days until its my turn


----------



## Goofy Gaz

wayneg said:
			
		

> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by Goofy Gaz
> 
> We prefer a quiet pool near the laundry and ice. Do you think Millers Road will fit the bill for us?
> 
> Enjoy!!
> 
> Gaz
> 
> We have stayed on Millers rd last 2 years and will try get there again this year, we like the pool and being last stop out of the resort but we also liked block 55 at South point with water view. Don't think we really mind where we are just as long as its not a ground floor room, we prefer higher.
> 
> Karen went to sleep really early last night at 9:15(snoring by 9:16 ) expected her up early, myself and Matt stayed awake til 10:30 but it was me who had a restless night, Karen slept thru to a text message arriving at 6:23am.
> A few pics from yesterday.
> Meal & afternoon tea on plane, enjoyed both, salmon starter was delicious.
> IMAGE#1
> 
> IMAGE#2
> 
> Our room at Fairfield Inn for 3 nights, really comfy bed and even better pillows.
> 
> IMAGE#3
> 
> IMAGE#4
> 
> Meals at Logans Roadhouse, ejnoyed previous visits but last night food was exceptional, really tasty, great service and a 20% discount they emailed me brought bill down to $44.05 plus $10 tip, included 3 sodas.
> 
> IMAGE#5
> 
> IMAGE#6
> 
> 
> IMAGE#7
> 
> No way could I eat all this, pulled pork, ribs & chicken.
> IMAGE#8
> 
> 
> Getting ready for Universal Studios now, lunch at sweet tomatoes, Florida Mall to buy Matt's new iPad, possibly Seaworld this evening to see fireworks( try get reserved seating for AP holders)



Thanks for taking time out to reply Wayne. 
Block 55 looks good with water view so will be first choice with Millers Road next.
Great pics as normal, keep em coming! Excitement building for us now and reading your report and Matts blog making us more excited!! 

Gaz



_Posted from  DISboards.com  App  for Android_


----------



## disneyholic family

great food porn Wayne!!!! mmmmmmmm!!

the airplane food looks really good!

i can't believe the immigration guy said that about not checking yes - what a bonehead!!!  

by the way, DD made it to Newark....she's now on her way to minneapolis and then on to alaska!!

the airport here was insane last night, as you can imagine (assuming you're following the news)....security took even longer than normal....but she made it through..

she said the flight over the atlantic was fantastic - no turbulence at all!!

the only glitch so far was TSA in newark wouldn't let DSIL's medical bag through - he made them go back to delta to get an authorization.
Delta gave it to them no problem, so they eventually made it through security with DSIL's bag.....it's almost twice the height of a permitted bag, but he has to have it, so the TSA guy should have known that it's permitted - DD even had the print out from TSA showing that the bag is permitted...we never had a problem with it in the USA last year....i guess this TSA guy doesn't know the rules......but fortunately it worked out!! 

a good thing to know - Delta has a 30 day membership in their sky club lounge for $90 - and it includes two guests.
Since DD had to spend 5 hours in newark and then another 5 hours in minneapolis, i told her to buy the membership.
She'll also be able to use it for alaska airlines and also for delta in orlando...
so it's really worth it in my opinion!


----------



## Cyrano

We dined at the Logan's on Sand Lake Road but from a previous years trip preferred the one on 192.
Missing Florida already so looking forward to you updates and Matt's blogs.


----------



## jtlover

wen-tom said:


> just joining in to enjoy the fun.. only 45 days until its my turn



Are you on the dream on 6th September?  If so we get off it that day


----------



## Mrs Doubtfire

Logans food looks really good. Seems you've all got off to a flying start


----------



## WiganTony

Here's hoping we have a quick transit through immigration at MCO as well - only 12 sleeps to go for us. Hopefully we will see you at one of the meets on the 3rd or 5th (or both!) - I will NOT fall asleep again


----------



## wen-tom

jtlover said:


> Are you on the dream on 6th September?  If so we get off it that day



yes we are


----------



## luke

Glad you got there safe and sound Wayne. Have a great trip


----------



## wayneg

WiganTony said:


> Here's hoping we have a quick transit through immigration at MCO as well - only 12 sleeps to go for us. Hopefully we will see you at one of the meets on the 3rd or 5th (or both!) - I will NOT fall asleep again



Can't make it on the 3rd Tony, hope you can get to OKW on the 5th.

Went to Universal this morning, most things walk on, Mummy was 20 mins but we walked on in single rider, only line we stood in was Disaster, about 15 mins. Men in Black we were "Brazilianed" a group of about 50 arrived just before us, no problem single rider was walk on. 
Only long line we saw was Despicable Me at 70 mins.
we have seen small groups before but never like the ones here this time, this afternoon at Florida the biggest group of Brazilians I have ever seen, pic below shows about half of them, they went way beyond what the camera can see.
Got Matt's new ipad so he is happy.
Arrived back at the hotel to find the room door open, thankfully nothing missing but will be having words with reception on way out this evening.
Also called at Walmart more tour buses there, about another 50 of them, they must be a massive boost to the area, they were all spending.
I think we have decided against Sea World fireworks, none of us that bothered about seeing them.


----------



## wilma-bride

Have a great evening, whatever you decide to do


----------



## Fantasia Sam

Yayyyy and you are LIVE!!  PE food looks great and how nice to have an uneventful door to door journey.

OK so this is how your report is going to go on posting pictures.... you post the pictures and on every post I shall reply ... "Oh my Wayne! I want to eat there, I'll put it on the list for September" mwahhhh this what happens every time I see your food pics and the DH is pretty sick of hearing me say such things but....

...Wow Logans you say... that combo meal you had looked really good, I'll have to think about taking DH "Cinderfella"

Which one was this.. 192?

Holy smokes THAT's a Brazilian Tour Group and a half.... please tell me when do THEY go back to school... anyone? LOL


----------



## wayneg

Fantasia Sam said:


> Which one was this.. 192?



Yes, 192 opp Old Town. We got there about 7pm, no wait, lot of empty tables, by the time we came out most tables were full but still not as busy as previous visits. I am really surprised how quiet restaurants are and Universal this morning, take the tour groups away and its a lot quieter than our August trips, early days though, not been in Disney yet.


----------



## RDP

Holy Brazilian!!! glad you didn't get too caught up in that line! Loving the TR and  the food porn.


----------



## ChipnDaleRule

wayneg said:


> "Brazilianed"



 What a great new word


----------



## dixonsontour

wow that is a tour group


----------



## irenep

wayneg said:


> We have stayed on Millers rd last 2 years and will try get there again this year, we like the pool and being last stop out of the resort but we also liked block 55 at South point with water view. Don't think we really mind where we are just as long as its not a ground floor room, we prefer higher



We like Millers road too - DS doesn't like the main pool and we had the quiet pool all to ourselves loads of times last year

Have never been to Logan's yet...must get there some day but maybe not this time what with all that free dining

Looking forward to reading more about your trip and the wait times etc....it'll give us a good idea of what's in store when we arrive in 2 weeks..hoping the chance of being 'Brazilianed' by then will be a lot less


----------



## Goofy Gaz

irenep said:


> We like Millers road too - DS doesn't like the main pool and we had the quiet pool all to ourselves loads of times last year
> 
> Have never been to Logan's yet...must get there some day but maybe not this time what with all that free dining
> 
> Looking forward to reading more about your trip and the wait times etc....it'll give us a good idea of what's in store when we arrive in 2 weeks..hoping the chance of being 'Brazilianed' by then will be a lot less



What time of year were you at Millers Road?
Just on the verge of on line check in and room requests. 

Thanks

Gaz


----------



## micksn

Have a great trip! We'll be there late on the 5th August. Last day at work/school tomorrow then count down begins!!


----------



## irenep

Goofy Gaz said:


> What time of year were you at Millers Road?
> Just on the verge of on line check in and room requests.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Gaz



We were there October last year in a 1BR on the 2nd floor of building 20, loved it- but if you are in a studio be sure to ask for one away from the road i.e.golf course side of the building- some of the studios are so close to the road and the buses it would not be pleasant and I agree with Wayne about asking for higher floor


----------



## wayneg

ChipnDaleRule said:


> What a great new word



I can't take the credit, I borrowed it from London75's thread. I didn't full appreciate the word until today.

Our car, Ford Expedition.





This evenings meal was at Mimi's cafe. As always with Mimi's great food and massive portions. One course was more than enough.

selection of bread





Matt's Jambalaya





Karens Turkey dinner





And my Cajun chicken Alfredo.





Time for blueberry vodka and coke


----------



## zippy99

That group looks scary! I hope you don't encounter many more like that my town gets lots of language students over summer but they are normally in groups of 15 and to be fair they are not hyped up with excitement - they are only in Worthing after all!

Did you ride Despicable Me? wondered what it was like.
(I think our FOTL passes are good for this next month)

An have to add - loving to food porn -


----------



## UKDEB

I've worked out how to find your new posts without having to do the hokey-cokey backwards and forwards through the thread.  So (for now at least) I'm keeping up!  No need to thank me.  No, really.


----------



## disneyholic family

wow!  now that's a car!!!
everything's bigger in america!!!!


----------



## zippy99

UKDEB said:


> I've worked out how to find your new posts without having to do the hokey-cokey backwards and forwards through the thread.  So (for now at least) I'm keeping up!  No need to thank me.  No, really.



Deb - please share! I love trip reports (Wayne's is especially good) but having to navigate through umpteen pages to find the latest trip report itself is a nightmare!


----------



## minniecassie

Glad you are getting round even with the Brazilians, perhaps you can join them and get on some of the rides even quicker.

Saw you got Matt's Ipad, we were thinking of getting one, have you got details of what exactly you got as I'm not very techy and I presume it was the apple store. 

Enjoying the live trip as usual and won't be long till we are out there and will try Logan's on first night as you have recommended it.

Looking forward to next update Have fun!


----------



## Tony Toon

Cyrano said:


> We dined at the Logan's on Sand Lake Road but from a previous years trip preferred the one on 192.



We always enjoy Logans offerings and will be taking a look at the new Logans along the 192 (the other side of Formosa Gardens - opposite the new Super Target complex i.e. on the right heading west).

We have now moved out of OKW and Liz and I are now rattling around in a 4 bed villa at Indian Creek.   No more DDP  but we managed to use all of our credits  but perhaps it is just as well or I may have been looking for a wider seat on the flight home.  We have some catching up to do on our our food thread but there are some impressive food pics to post including my 28oz Porterhouse at Yachtsman's Steakhouse.   Meanwhile we are eating off site beginning last night with a most impressive and tremendous value meal at Carrabba's - 3 courses for $15, pics to follow.


----------



## Cyrano

Loving the updates Wayne. If you struggle with the groups you would not enjoy July. We had competing Brazillian, Argentinan and Columbian groups.
Mind you I think a pack of teenagers of Scottish , English, American of that scale would behave similarly


----------



## igk

Just caught up with 9 pages of this - your trip sounds great already - looking forward to reading the rest...


----------



## dixonsontour

Food looks good at mimi's

We didn't rate breakfast there but have never tried dinner.


----------



## UKDEB

zippy99 said:


> Deb - please share! I love trip reports (Wayne's is especially good) but having to navigate through umpteen pages to find the latest trip report itself is a nightmare!


It's pretty low-tech!  I just do a search for Waynes' posts.  That way I can read his last post and all the subsequent responses without having to read backwards.


----------



## UKDEB

Cyrano said:


> If you struggle with the groups you would not enjoy July.


Erm... what am I missing?


----------



## Cyrano

UKDEB said:


> Erm... what am I missing?



I meant to add June/July


----------



## UKDEB

Ahh.


----------



## Chilly

Hope the rest of your holiday is as good as the first couple of days Wayne.


----------



## wayneg

zippy99 said:


> Did you ride Despicable Me? wondered what it was like.
> (I think our FOTL passes are good for this next month)


No, it was a 70 min line, I have a 20 min limit for any ride.



UKDEB said:


> I've worked out how to find your new posts without having to do the hokey-cokey backwards and forwards through the thread.  So (for now at least) I'm keeping up!  No need to thank me.  No, really.


So glad you solved the problem.



minniecassie said:


> Saw you got Matt's Ipad, we were thinking of getting one, have you got details of what exactly you got as I'm not very techy and I presume it was the apple store.
> .


Yes, Apple store in the Florida Mall, its the 32gb wifi version, $599 + tax = £637, converts to just over £400, UK price is £479 so about £75 saving.

Today we relaxed, bit of shopping (Matt wanted some Polo shirts, see pic) I got a couple of OKW baseball hats & picked up a few things ready for Lily arriving on Tuesday, Bucket, ball, Noodle & squirting fish.
Swim this afternoon then Blue Man Group this evening (thanks Mart) Anew routine this year and still as good, great show.
 After the show we ate at the Orlando Ale House LBV, ate far too much yet again.
Tomorrow we move to OKW after lunch with CM friends.











Loaded fries





Chicken Parmesan





Fish & chips





Tuna Melt open sandwich


----------



## disneyholic family

sounds like a lovely day!!  
Matt looks GREAT!!!


----------



## Mummycat

zippy99 said:


> That group looks scary! I hope you don't encounter many more like that my town gets lots of language students over summer but they are normally in groups of 15 and to be fair they are not hyped up with excitement - they are only in Worthing after all!
> 
> Did you ride Despicable Me? wondered what it was like.
> (I think our FOTL passes are good for this next month)
> 
> An have to add - loving to food porn -


 
Zippy I just read you're from my hometown of Worthing! I'm now near Eastbourne, small world (full of disneyaholics!) x


----------



## Tinks1984

I'm signing in to the lives...don't want to miss anymore! 

Sounds like it's all going great so far! Looking forward to following your trip Wayne!


----------



## Cyrano

Sounds like you had a good day and a fruitful shopping trip.

Looking forward to your updates at OKW. 

What has the wifi been like at Fairfield?


----------



## disneyholic family

by the way, DD and DSIL made it to Alaska after traveling for 39 hours (and that was after being awake all day before the flight   )

they're now 11 hours behind me (so 9 hours behind the UK)...
talk about upside down time zones!!.....

she did manage to rent a car.....and for anyone going to fairbanks, go ahead and order the mini....she ordered the super mini and ended up with a ford focus - since that's the smallest car they have in fairbanks!!!!  so she's paying for a mini mini and driving a focus...

she did manage to drive to the hotel and then called to have me explain all the crazy driving rules in the US!!! 

they already were at their first touristy thing on friday morning at 10 am (after checking into the hotel at 10:00 pm the night before)..
they managed to pan for $54 in gold .....
i think from there it was off to meet some dog sled dogs and then a meal of very very fresh salmon (it's peak salmon running time in alaska)...


----------



## wayneg

Cyrano said:


> What has the wifi been like at Fairfield?



Superb, 30+mbps every time I have checked and its everywhere, rooms, lobby, breakfast and out by the pool.
I would have liked to stay here again in Nov but couldn't get a good rate, always paid about £30/nt before but now its part of the Fairfield brand(previously Country Inn & suites) its around £70/nt.
I booked the other Fairfield Inn(Marriott Village) instead for Nov @ £36/nt, nicer pool there if the weather is good enough for a swim and you can use the facilities of the other 2 hotels in the "Village" (Courtyard & Springhill Suites)


----------



## Linda67

Really enjoying your updates
Sounds like you are having a fab time


----------



## wayneg

Linda67 said:


> Really enjoying your updates
> Sounds like you are having a fab time



All good upto now, just a little bored today, I know many love changing hotels but for us its about as low as a holiday gets. All showered, packed, had breakfast, all done for 9am, now waiting for time to pass and go for lunch, then check into OKW, always feels like a wasted day changing hotels.

A new feature this year, I got an email yesterday reminding us of our dining reservation at Bongos tonight, I recieved another this morning reminding us of our reservation tomorrow at Paradiso 37. Maybe others have had these before but first year for us.

Almost time to pack the car, off to twiddle my thumbs a little longer.


----------



## disneyholic family

wayneg said:


> All good upto now, just a little bored today, I know many love changing hotels but for us its about as low as a holiday gets. All showered, packed, had breakfast, all done for 9am, now waiting for time to pass and go for lunch, then check into OKW, always feels like a wasted day changing hotels.
> 
> A new feature this year, I got an email yesterday reminding us of our dining reservation at Bongos tonight, I recieved another this morning reminding us of our reservation tomorrow at Paradiso 37. Maybe others have had these before but first year for us.
> 
> Almost time to pack the car, off to twiddle my thumbs a little longer.



i HATE changing hotels!!
we've done it numerous times, but i also feel like it's a waste of a day!!!


----------



## kevin harrison

Just take your stuff to the new hotel and ask them to look after it. Come back later on.


----------



## disney_princess_85

Sounds like you're having a great trip so far! Fab food pics. I'm interested to read your review of Bongos.


----------



## Elise79

Go check in to OKW - our room was ready at 10am in June.

I hate changing hotels too and will only do it as a necessity!


----------



## jen_uk

Great stay so far  I hate changing hotels as well, such a waste of time!!


----------



## paulh

we have 4 changes of hotel this time.pack a case for each.
Wayne when your at OKW can you let us know the speed of the wi-fi (i know its going to be sloooow) might see you in a couple of days out and about this year my pool hat is a Budweiser one.I get sunstroke easy got it here a bit last 2 days even with the weather we have had
Paul


----------



## Fantasia Sam

I don't mind hotel change over days as I use them to do just "doss about" and relax.... which is a necessity for me during my holidays so that I DO go back to work not feeling like I need another holiday.  I always try and check-in early just incase and it's worked out for me every time bar on our last holiday which isn't bad out of more than 10 

Ale House food looked awesome!


----------



## paulh

paulh said:


> wmy pool hat is a Budweiser one.I get sunstroke easy got it here a bit last 2 days even with the weather we have had
> Paul



just been informed by DW that while i been at work today,se bought me a new pool hat,now its a San Diego one

Paul


----------



## wayneg

kevin harrison said:


> Just take your stuff to the new hotel and ask them to look after it. Come back later on.


Almost £3,000 worth of electrical equipment with me so I would rather hold on to it myself.



Elise79 said:


> Go check in to OKW - our room was ready at 10am in June.
> 
> I hate changing hotels too and will only do it as a necessity!


Room wasn't ready at 2pm, we had been allocated Turtle Pond area,  I asked for Millers rd, still none ready, told 4pm, we tried at exactly 4pm and room in block 18 was ready for us. 



paulh said:


> we have 4 changes of hotel this time.pack a case for each.
> Wayne when your at OKW can you let us know the speed of the wi-fi (i know its going to be sloooow) might see you in a couple of days out and about this year my pool hat is a Budweiser one.I get sunstroke easy got it here a bit last 2 days even with the weather we have had
> Paul





paulh said:


> just been informed by DW that while i been at work today,se bought me a new pool hat,now its a San Diego one
> 
> Paul



We packed a case for our first 3 nights, didn't take a lot of packing or unpacking here but its all the checking out before 12 then can't check in til 4pm, we just don't enjoy it but it had to be done, 21 day max here with free DDP. 

WiFi, its useable so far just nothing like what we were getting at Fairfield Inn (30+mbps) just checked on Speedtest.net and its showing a touch over 1 mbps. I have got used to 60 mbps at home now.

We rarely go to the main pool area but will look out for a San Diego hat. I just got myself a new best hat saying OKW (selling off at $5.99 at Disney outlet stores) Pool I have a Royal Caribbean crown & anchor hat.

Lunch at Sweet Toms was as good as ever, I just think its getting a bit pricey, even with a small discount it came to $35, considering dinner at Logans Roadhouse only came to $44 the other night I think $35 is a bit much, its OK if you have BOGOF vouchers,which I didn't this trip.

Off to Bongos soon.


----------



## wayneg

A quick question if anyone knows, the free resort mug on DDP, how do we get it? I don't know why but I expected getting it at check in or in the room. Neither happened so I assume we have a credit on our KTTKC to collect one at Goods to Go. Will ask if no-one knows.


----------



## cazzie

We just got ours from Goods to Go and it was on our KTTW card as part of the dining plan.


----------



## dixonsontour

Glad you are settled in OKW


----------



## wayneg

Back to this morning, we checked out of Fairfield Inn with about an hour to spare before lunch so we went Geocaching, found 4 caches hidden around LBV.

Lunch with CMs had a discussion about the brazillian groups, she said you should see the trash they leave behind, they don't take any packaging from their purchases. 

This evening we ate at Bongos, never had Cuban food so didn't know what to expect. On arrival staff didn't seem the friendliest, shown to our seats and our server introduced herself, again didn't seem over friendly, bit of a strange setting in like a little pod/booth. Beginning to wonder if we had chosen the wrong place to eat.
We decided to make the most of it, server tried her best to sell us an alcoholic drink but we just wanted sodas, she went of to get them. From this point on things started to change, food order taken, drinks refilled with a smile.
We never had to ask for a refill, automatically filled them when running low, even when we had finished out entree, I find at this point many places stop the top ups.
I went for the most expensive entree on the menu:
Parrillada de Mariscos (skillet of seafood) - savory skillet of filet of fish, clams, mussels, Jumbo shrimp and two lobster tails with a garlic lime butter and served with yellow rice and fried sweet plantains $40.00


Karen had:
Pollo a la Plancha - grilled chicken breast marinated in garlic and lemon topped with grilled onions served with white rice, maduros and a black bean cup $18.00

Matt:
El Tour Cubano - roast pork, shredded seared beef and shredded chicken, served with fried green plantains, white rice, black beans and three sauces: Chimmi Churri, Homemade Mojo and a Cumin Mojo $30.00 

Desserts are very limited, little tiny sample pots at $3 each. 8 different ones are brought to the table, our server reeled off what they all were, Karen asked to clarify a couple, Matt then asked her about 4 more. After we had chosen and she left the table Matt said he knew what they all were. The way he did it was hilarious to us.

End of the meal we all agreed it would be somewhere we would eat at again, a totally different experience to other Disney dining. Happily left a $20 tip.


----------



## Linda67

Never eaten at Bongos before and to be honest don't think I have ever seen a review!
I love the look of that little booth 
For some reason it makes me think of that odd little bar they go into in Star Wars !!


----------



## disneyholic family

interesting food pictures!  
i'm somewhat familiar with cuban food so i don't think i'll be eating at bongos any time soon....but seems like a real deal on the dining plan!!!

i agree about the cost of ST - without a discount coupon of some kind, it's really expensive...
one trick to get dinner coupons, it seems that if you tip a server, they'll pull out a bunch of coupons from their pocket...dinner coupons.....it happened the first time i tipped, so then i tried it again, and voila - out came the coupons again....same thing each time...all i tipped was a few dollars.....
all she did was clear the dishes while we ate, but it was worth it.....the discount was much more than what i tipped......
this was last summer, so i don't know if they still do it, but if you're planning on coming back during the same visit, it might be worth it...
i'm a vegetarian, so i'm happy to eat there every day


----------



## Pootle

I'm going to be 'with you' every day 

Glad you got the area you wanted on Millers Road.  Just seeing the room makes me go ' .... aawww ....' like I'm never going back .  I've got holidays in Germany and Italy before October though, so it seems like forever away .... I know, poor me!

Salou was okay for a few days Wayne, but the hit was the hotel you mentioned - we ate there and really liked it.  Only a few hundred yards away from the hotel DH uses but next time he works there (Aug) he's going to try the Blaumar (if he can get in).

I'll be watching.  Off to find Matt's blog now.


----------



## Tink2312

Sounds like you're having a great time! I must be one of the few who doesn't mind changing hotels - at Christmas we did 5 in 22 nights and in November we'll be doing 3 plus the cruise in 14. I agree about Sweet Toms but the saving grace for us is that my Dad (and soon my Mum too) is classed as a senior so it's a bit cheaper. We also tend to go for a late lunch and then just have a snack for tea so it works out ok. I just love their cornbread and biscuits so much - I could eat them all day!!

Loving reading your updates


----------



## Elise79

wayneg said:


> Almost £3,000 worth of electrical equipment with me so I would rather hold on to it myself.
> 
> 
> Room wasn't ready at 2pm, we had been allocated Turtle Pond area,  I asked for Millers rd, still none ready, told 4pm, we tried at exactly 4pm and room in block 18 was ready for us.


Shame your room wasn't ready earlier - part of the reason I hate room chenges (plus the packing of everything back in to our OLs! 

We know the staff at bell services at OKW and happily leave everything thing with them including a Macbook pro, air and 2 3rd gen iPads plus an iPad and various cameras etc 



wayneg said:


> A quick question if anyone knows, the free resort mug on DDP, how do we get it? I don't know why but I expected getting it at check in or in the room. Neither happened so I assume we have a credit on our KTTKC to collect one at Goods to Go. Will ask if no-one knows.



Goods to Go - I am surprised at check in when we did the free dining in Feb they printed out and ran through the credits and told us about the mugs 



wayneg said:


> Lunch with CMs had a discussion about the brazillian groups, she said you should see the trash they leave behind, they don't take any packaging from their purchases.



My biggest complaint with them is that they sit down anywhere virtually and cause a 'blockage' 

Apparently Disney has done some 'educational' programs and they are better than they were!

Anyway, glad you are settled in to OKW, we like Turtle Pond but we get a one bedroom and Millers Rd doesn't have the dual entry bathroom. We love it there and I am so jealous you are there for 21 nights  (Never going to happen for us with our jobs though  )


----------



## RDP

Food at Bongos looks good! The Skillet of fish is right up my street. Is OKW living up to previous expectations?

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## Fantasia Sam

Last time I ate at Bongos was back in 2005 - looks like the food has somewhat improved, looks good Wayne!

Yeah I think with that amount of equipment I'd be a little nervous but I don't know there's something about Disney that lulls me into such a false sense of security.

Here's to a fabulous Sunday in Disney to you all


----------



## Twinkly-Tink

I've always missed your 'live reports' glad I found it this time!!  Looks like a good time is being had by all.


----------



## wayneg

Pootle said:


> Salou was okay for a few days Wayne, but the hit was the hotel you mentioned - we ate there and really liked it.  Only a few hundred yards away from the hotel DH uses but next time he works there (Aug) he's going to try the Blaumar (if he can get in).
> 
> I'll be watching.  Off to find Matt's blog now.


It was 1995 we stayed there so I have no idea what its like now. the whole resort has probably changed.



Elise79 said:


> Goods to Go - I am surprised at check in when we did the free dining in Feb they printed out and ran through the credits and told us about the mugs
> 
> Anyway, glad you are settled in to OKW, we like Turtle Pond but we get a one bedroom and Millers Rd doesn't have the dual entry bathroom. We love it there and I am so jealous you are there for 21 nights  (Never going to happen for us with our jobs though  )



I picked the mugs up from Goods to Go last night. I guess the CM at check in knew we had done DDP before so didn't go into detail. 

Once went to TP pool, far busier than Millers rd, plus you can be a long way from the pool, here on MR there are far less blocks, only a few steps to the pool which we have always found really quiet, never been in July though so we will see. I think we would enjoy anywhere in the resort, we have just got used to MR. 
Only downer is our view, its a tree but we will use the balcony zero times in 21 nights so a view means little to us.


----------



## paulh

wayneg said:


> I
> Only downer is our view, its a tree but we will use the balcony zero times in 21 nights so a view means little to us.



we stayed at OKQ quite a few years ago and there was bamboo in front of balcony virtually up to the balcony doors,never complained as in them days didn't know or want to.now would ask for new room in an instant 
Paul


----------



## disneyholic family

One year we had a view to the golf course
It was entertaining watching the golfers refusing to take cover in lightning
Are they insane or what???


----------



## Tony Toon

Elise79 said:


> My biggest complaint with them is that they sit down anywhere virtually and cause a 'blockage'



This is one of my pet peeves too, taking up an entire walkway seemingly unaware of other guests trying to get about.
However we did see the other side of the "tour group phenomena" the other night.   Liz and I have seen Fantasmic many times and it has remained one of our all time favourites.   I think over the years a nostalgic affection has replaced the "wow buzz" we used to have on our early viewings.   Well, as we sat down for Thursday's 10.30 show we were aware that we were surrounded by several tour groups and wondered if they would ever quieten down to be able to enjoy the show.   Our fears proved groundless as once the show got underway they were entranced and their reactions and applause, tears at the end - from boys and girls - added something to the show we hadn't experienced in years.   A brilliant experience.


----------



## Cyrano

Shame about the balcony view. We watched Illuminations and 4th July fireworks from ours. Btu with the troops we never did late nights so a bit different than your plans 

Bongos has never particularly appealed. However from ours and Matt's reviews I would give it a try on DDP, especially your entree.


----------



## dixonsontour

Rooms still look lovely at OKW - we are in a studio in October.

Never seen a bongos review - see what you mean about the 'pod' - very different.


----------



## wayneg

Been to MK this morning, lunch Capt Cook's at Poly.
Now chilling by pool for a hour trying internet connection, not great keeps dropping every few minutes.
Busier than our August trips, 2 adults & 1 child in the pool 
Paridiso 37 tonight, can't decide if I am taking car or boat. Took car last night to Bongos, never seen DTD westside carpark so busy, by the time we left there wasn't a single parking space to be seen, everyone just driving round and round.
If we take the car we might goto HS after the meal, get an upgrade price for our tickets, asked at MK this morning and they wanted $223pp, that would give me a total of $629 with what I have already paid for 21 day tix. A little more than the $611 value.
I think we are going to upgrade even at that price, this will be instead of renewing our Universal AP's, had them 10 years so will be sad to see them expire and lose our plastic tickets with photo on.


----------



## disneyholic family

wayneg said:


> Been to MK this morning, lunch Capt Cook's at Poly.
> Now chilling by pool for a hour trying internet connection, not great keeps dropping every few minutes.
> Busier than our August trips, 2 adults & 1 child in the pool
> Paridiso 37 tonight, can't decide if I am taking car or boat. Took car last night to Bongos, never seen DTD westside carpark so busy, by the time we left there wasn't a single parking space to be seen, everyone just driving round and round.
> If we take the car we might goto HS after the meal, get an upgrade price for our tickets, asked at MK this morning and they wanted $223pp, that would give me a total of $629 with what I have already paid for 21 day tix. A little more than the $611 value.
> I think we are going to upgrade even at that price, this will be instead of renewing our Universal AP's, had them 10 years so will be sad to see them expire and lose our plastic tickets with photo on.



DD's AP will expire while she's there...
so they're going to need a 4 day ticket for the last 4 days they'll be there...
the cost of a 4 day ticket is over $300/person    
but the cost of an AP is more than double that and i just don't think they'll be back within the year....
so i guess they'll have to do the $600 for the two of them just for 4 days!!


----------



## wayneg

A couple of pics from MK this morning showing how quiet it was, started to get busy about 11am.











New Storybook Circus area











Matt trying out the panaramic setting on his camera.











Lunch at Capt Cook's, salad & flatbread










Evening meal at paridiso 37, another new one for the DDP.
My meal, best shrimp I have for many years, tasty steak & veg.
Surf & Turf Paradiso 37 Style - grilled BBQ shrimp and Argentinean skirt steak, corn on the cob, roasted seasonal vegetables, grilled Corn Cakes $27.99





Karen 
Burritos - Grilled Chicken, flour tortilla, h Sauteed Peppers, Squash, Red Onions, Imported Cheeses, Sweet Chipotle BBQ Sauce, Cilantro Rice and Black Beans $15.99.





Matt
From the Land Platter - Grilled Skirt steak, spicy chorizo skewers, chicken flauas, black beans, and cilantro rice $23.99





Desserts
Massive compared to last night, we left half the choc cake.
Paradiso 37 Chocolate Stack - Layers of Decadent Chocolate Cake and Creamy Chocolate Mousse Served on a Bed of Warm Caramel Sauce. Topped with Vanilla Ice Cream and Rainbow Sprinkled Whipped Cream $9.99





Churros & Sopapillas Combo - Dusted with Cinnamon Sugar and Served with Caramel & Chocolate Sauces $7.99


----------



## Elise79

That chocolate sounds like heaven 

On the APs did you ask inside or outside MK? Outside are better


----------



## disneyholic family

yum!!  both the counter and the table service meals look particularly scrumptious!!!  (or maybe i'm just hungry this morning?)...

i don't know where either place is...
where is captain cooks?
where is paradiso 37?


----------



## Elise79

disneyholic family said:
			
		

> yum!!  both the counter and the table service meals look particularly scrumptious!!!  (or maybe i'm just hungry this morning?)...
> 
> i don't know where either place is...
> where is captain cooks?
> where is paradiso 37?



Captains cooks is at the Poly and paradiso is DTD


----------



## Chilly

I was hungry before reading this, i'm now starving and lunch is at least an hour away. Its great to read about restaurants we've not tried.


----------



## paulh

Glad you took the photos at paradisio as were eating there when were staying at BLT.think i will have the same as Mat
Paul


----------



## igk

That's now two restaurants I hadn't really given a second thought to that I would really like to try (Bongos and Paradiso)!


----------



## wayneg

Elise79 said:


> On the APs did you ask inside or outside MK? Outside are better


Asked at 3 places now, 3 different prices. 
MK city hall $223. to regular AP
DTD $363 to PAP, upgrade not allowed to regular
HS initally told me $236 to regular but then I said someone I know upgraded recently for $142, she went in the back a few minutes then came back to say they can't upgrade to regular with UK tickets so it would be PAP at $256.

Although we were not bothered about water parks that seems the best deal so far. She also advised us to upgrade on last day due to difficulties transferring dining to an AP. 
Might upgrade mine and Karens then do Matt's on last day.


----------



## dixonsontour

wayneg said:


> Asked at 3 places now, 3 different prices.
> MK city hall $223. to regular AP
> DTD $363 to PAP, upgrade not allowed to regular
> HS initally told me $236 to regular but then I said someone I know upgraded recently for $142, she went in the back a few minutes then came back to say they can't upgrade to regular with UK tickets so it would be PAP at $256.
> 
> Although we were not bothered about water parks that seems the best deal so far. She also advised us to upgrade on last day due to difficulties transferring dining to an AP.
> Might upgrade mine and Karens then do Matt's on last day.



Amazing all the different prices.

If you want to upgrade to regular ap am I right in thinking you can't visit the waterparks on your ultimate tickets before upgrading?


----------



## irongirlof12

Looks like you are having a great time


----------



## disneyholic family

wayneg said:


> Asked at 3 places now, 3 different prices.
> MK city hall $223. to regular AP
> DTD $363 to PAP, upgrade not allowed to regular
> HS initally told me $236 to regular but then I said someone I know upgraded recently for $142, she went in the back a few minutes then came back to say they can't upgrade to regular with UK tickets so it would be PAP at $256.
> 
> Although we were not bothered about water parks that seems the best deal so far. She also advised us to upgrade on last day due to difficulties transferring dining to an AP.
> Might upgrade mine and Karens then do Matt's on last day.



that's insane to be getting such different answers!!!


----------



## wayneg

dixonsontour said:


> Amazing all the different prices.
> 
> If you want to upgrade to regular ap am I right in thinking you can't visit the waterparks on your ultimate tickets before upgrading?


Thats correct, my understanding is if you don't use any other feature only the 4 parks then it can be upgraded to regular AP, if we visited a water park or DQ then we would have no choice but upgrade to a PAP.
Problem is getting the right CM to understand the system, seems very few know the upgrade options for UK tickets.



disneyholic family said:


> that's insane to be getting such different answers!!!


It's mad. We didn't really want PAP's but if the cost is only an extra $20-30pp then we will probably go for that.


----------



## disneyholic family

wayneg said:


> Thats correct, my understanding is if you don't use any other feature only the 4 parks then it can be upgraded to regular AP, if we visited a water park or DQ then we would have no choice but upgrade to a PAP.
> Problem is getting the right CM to understand the system, seems very few know the upgrade options for UK tickets.
> 
> 
> It's mad. We didn't really want PAP's but if the cost is only an extra $20-30pp then we will probably go for that.



we always get the PAPs (when we get APs that is) as we like to go into the water parks and disneyquest so it's worth it for us...


----------



## wayneg

disneyholic family said:


> we always get the PAPs (when we get APs that is) as we like to go into the water parks and disneyquest so it's worth it for us...


We did about 2 hours in a water park last year, no plans at all this year, just don't enjoy them, if we do want to relax a bit I would rather have a quiet pool.

Came across our first horrible, nasty American today. In Walmart at the till, I never said a word and the lady in front turned to me and said "I am going as fast as I can" I didn't respond(the only explantion I can think of is I was stood too close to her but didn't think I was) Waited til she had done, she was all ready for leaving but had left a bag so I said I think you have left something, she replied "I wasn't talking to you"
The cashier was a realy nice lady and said she didn't know what the ladies  problem was but she had given her a hard time also.
Outside was pouring down, driving past the bus stop I said I bet that lady is stood out there and she was.

Saw Brave this morning before nipping into see Wizarding World of Harry Potter, just a couple of rides in there then down to Port Orleans Riverside for lunch, all had "make your own pasta" prices are crazy now in Disney, almost $60 for lunch if not on DDP, $20pp for counter service.

Was considering boat to DTD (Raglan rd tonight) but its throwing it down out there so will probably take car again.


----------



## disneyholic family

wayneg said:


> We did about 2 hours in a water park last year, no plans at all this year, just don't enjoy them, if we do want to relax a bit I would rather have a quiet pool.
> 
> Came across our first horrible, nasty American today. In Walmart at the till, I never said a word and the lady in front turned to me and said "I am going as fast as I can" I didn't respond(the only explantion I can think of is I was stood too close to her but didn't think I was) Waited til she had done, she was all ready for leaving but had left a bag so I said I think you have left something, she replied "I wasn't talking to you"
> The cashier was a realy nice lady and said she didn't know what the ladies  problem was but she had given her a hard time also.
> Outside was pouring down, driving past the bus stop I said I bet that lady is stood out there and she was.
> 
> Saw Brave this morning before nipping into see Wizarding World of Harry Potter, just a couple of rides in there then down to Port Orleans Riverside for lunch, all had "make your own pasta" prices are crazy now in Disney, almost $60 for lunch if not on DDP, $20pp for counter service.
> 
> Was considering boat to DTD (Raglan rd tonight) but its throwing it down out there so will probably take car again.




walmart can sometimes be a scary place....


----------



## disneyholic family

another advantage of the PAP - you get a 20% discount off of most merchandise vs 10% off with the regular AP


----------



## Cyrano

Really enjoying your DDP updates.

Maddening that you cannot get a consistent answer about APs from CMs.


----------



## Tinks1984

Clearly the American lady was having a bad day 

Sounds like more fun had by all, some of those food pictures are amazing!  is it tomorrow that Lily & family arrive?


----------



## wayneg

Tinks1984 said:


> Clearly the American lady was having a bad day
> 
> Sounds like more fun had by all, some of those food pictures are amazing!  is it tomorrow that Lily & family arrive?



I think she was having a bad life.

Yes Lily, Lucy & Paul arrive tomorrow. We will return our car to the airport just before 6:30pm, walk upto arrivals then go back and collect a 7 seater minivan for the next 18 nights, bought a booster seat today from walmart so will have to remember to take that with us.

A few pics from today. 
IoA





Lunch at POR





Back to the room to find Pooh watching the Disney channel. Pooh has been on every trip since Matt was born. The question is will pooh goto University or stay home with us?





Raglan Road, Matt in another new top from Oakley.





And the food, yet again an excellent meal, just as good as last year although I wasn't willing to pay $9 for a pint of Guiness this year when I had bottles of free vodka sitting in the room.
Soda bread 





Keen Eye for the Shepherds Pie





Mighty Mixed Grill





Dunbrody Kiss





Ger's Bread & Butter Pudding, one of my fave desserts but yet again couldn't eat half of it.


----------



## Linda67

I've still not been to Raglan Road and every review I see says its great, we must get there one day


----------



## Twinkly-Tink

Love Raglan Road......that bread pudding is to die for!!!


----------



## tinks_1989

Raglan road was the only meal we were really disappointed with on our last trip. I talked it up so much to DH as well! Every one else seems to have a great time!


----------



## ChipnDaleRule

The shepards pie looks interesting, how do they get it to stand up like that? Mine always looks a sloppy messLoving the mixed grill though, that was my favourite when we went


----------



## disneyholic family

Of course pooh will go to university!!
How can you even think of denying him an education????


----------



## orangetiggs

I have a globug that my dad got me as a baby, and im now 31 and it still goes on every holiday we go on :-/


----------



## Chilly

Loved the food at Raglan Road. Have fun with Lilly.


----------



## igk

$9 for a pint of Guinness?   I'd better get some for the room before getting on the boat over there...


----------



## Cyrano

Another who thought that Raglan Rd was one of our highlights of DDP 
Thankfully your choices and photos make up for our missing photos


----------



## fairytale

Was considering boat to DTD (Raglan rd tonight) but its throwing it down out there so will probably take car again. 

Hows the weather been Wayne?

Were having a nice spell of sunshine here at the moment but its 25 degrees and eldest DS is already moaning at how hot it is.

We fly our in 10 days and have warned him, if he thinks this is hot he better start panicing.

Annette x


----------



## wayneg

tinks_1989 said:


> Raglan road was the only meal we were really disappointed with on our last trip. I talked it up so much to DH as well! Every one else seems to have a great time!


Since we started doing DDP I have learned not to read too much into others reviews, try everywhere for yourself and make up your own mind. 
One of our worst meals was Cali Grill where just about everyone enjoys, a good one for us was San Angel Inn yet it gets a lot of bad reviews.



ChipnDaleRule said:


> The shepards pie looks interesting, how do they get it to stand up like that? Mine always looks a sloppy messLoving the mixed grill though, that was my favourite when we went


No idea how they do it. 


disneyholic family said:


> Of course pooh will go to university!!
> How can you even think of denying him an education????


Estimated cost for Matt is £40,000, do I get a discount on a 2nd student?  



orangetiggs said:


> I have a globug that my dad got me as a baby, and im now 31 and it still goes on every holiday we go on :-/


I can see Pooh being the same.



fairytale said:


> W
> Hows the weather been Wayne?
> 
> Were having a nice spell of sunshine here at the moment but its 25 degrees and eldest DS is already moaning at how hot it is.
> 
> We fly our in 10 days and have warned him, if he thinks this is hot he better start panicing.
> 
> Annette x



Not too bad upto yesterday, just the odd shower but lots of rain yesterday. Hope its back to sunshine soon


----------



## Tink2312

We love Raglan Road and that food looks as good as ever. It's one of the only meals we'd pay oop for.


----------



## cliveywolves

wayneg said:


> Thats correct, my understanding is if you don't use any other feature only the 4 parks then it can be upgraded to regular AP, if we visited a water park or DQ then we would have no choice but upgrade to a PAP.
> Problem is getting the right CM to understand the system, seems very few know the upgrade options for UK tickets.
> 
> 
> It's mad. We didn't really want PAP's but if the cost is only an extra $20-30pp then we will probably go for that.




Sorry guys...  AP  or PAP  ?   

So can we upgrade our tickets also at DW, We bought MYW tickets online and have them in hand now also...


----------



## dixonsontour

We also love Raglan Rd - was our first dining plan TS meal - DH couldn't believe a lovely meal costing over $100 was 'free'.


----------



## disneyholic family

wayneg said:


> Estimated cost for Matt is £40,000, do I get a discount on a 2nd student?



i said an education, not a degree...he can just audit the courses....or better yet stick to extracurricular activities.....


----------



## wayneg

cliveywolves said:


> Sorry guys...  AP  or PAP  ?
> 
> So can we upgrade our tickets also at DW, We bought MYW tickets online and have them in hand now also...



AP = Annual Pass
PAP = Premium Annual Pass

MYW tickets should be easier to upgrade, its the UK tickets they don't know how to handle.


----------



## Elise79

cliveywolves said:


> Sorry guys...  AP  or PAP  ?
> 
> So can we upgrade our tickets also at DW, We bought MYW tickets online and have them in hand now also...



MYW are easyish to upgrade - if you bought them direct from Disney no worrys they will give you the value you paid your them.

If you bought them from an authorised seller you need to use them once before upgrading then make sure you know the current gate price as they should bridge them to that prior to the upgrade.


----------



## Cyrano

cliveywolves said:
			
		

> Sorry guys...  AP  or PAP  ?
> 
> So can we upgrade our tickets also at DW, We bought MYW tickets online and have them in hand now also...



Annual Pass or Premium Annual Pass. Premium includes access to water parks and Disney Quest.


----------



## wayneg

MK this morning. 
POFQ for lunch.











Was going to have some pool time this afternoon but it rained so washing instead.
Took car back to airport collected Lucy, Paul & Lily who arrived in via Atlanta. A bit of hassle collecting car from Dollar, the pre-reg I did online was causing a problem with the express system, I had a similar problem last year but the agent knew how to solve it quickly, this time 3 of them didn't know what to do, eventually after about 20 mins they sorted it, still better than the regular line inside, I estimate that line was between 1-2 hours, it was long.
We now have a 7 seater minivan, pretty basic Dodge Grand Caravan but only done 9,000 mile, not as good as last years Town & Country but it will do.

Back to OKW to get them checked in, we had already been to reception earlier in the day to sort out room allocation, we got them in the studio directly above us.

Dropped luggage off then to DTD, Wolfgang Puck Express for dinner, didn't book a TS, we never feel like a big meal on arrival day. Still a great place for CS food.

Spag Bol





Meatball & Pepper pizza





Meatloaf wrapped in bacon





Cheesecake


----------



## disneyholic family

An hour line for the car?!?!? Scary!!!


----------



## fairytale

Cheesecake 

Never noticed Cheesecake before at WGP.

Sure hope the Creme Brulee is still on the menu

Annette x


----------



## zippy99

Nice to see Wolfgang Puck offering alternate desserts.  I recall it being Cookie, cookie or cookie a few years ago.

Second time I have seen that meatloaf - I am tempted....


----------



## chmurf

wayneg said:


> Estimated cost for Matt is £40,000, do I get a discount on a 2nd student?



I think pooh just needs to get a part time job to help pay for his education.
Selling honey maybe ... errrr ... bad idea, he'd eat himself out of business.


----------



## wayneg

fairytale said:


> Sure hope the Creme Brulee is still on the menu
> 
> Annette x


Yes its still there.



zippy99 said:


> Nice to see Wolfgang Puck offering alternate desserts.  I recall it being Cookie, cookie or cookie a few years ago.
> 
> Second time I have seen that meatloaf - I am tempted....


They have been doing Creme brulee and cheesecake for at least 4 years, I keep alternating between the 2
Creme Brulee $6
Cookie $2
Brownie $3
Vanilla Bean Cheesecake $5
Frozen Yogurt with one Topping $4 (additional toppings .75)



chmurf said:


> I think pooh just needs to get a part time job to help pay for his education.
> Selling honey maybe ... errrr ... bad idea, he'd eat himself out of business.



I think Matt needs a part time job to help pay.


----------



## alibeau

Loving your TR Wayne 

Lovely picture of Matt at MK 

Ali


----------



## Tink2312

zippy99 said:
			
		

> Nice to see Wolfgang Puck offering alternate desserts.  I recall it being Cookie, cookie or cookie a few years ago.
> 
> Second time I have seen that meatloaf - I am tempted....



The meatloaf is delicious - I'm not a meatloaf fan but even I loved it!

Loving the updates Wayne. We had a Dodge Caravan at Christmas and we were underwhelmed - we've gone back to a full size this year but hoping to use the upgrade voucher (Dollar) to get a premium. How do you do the pre-reg? Is it only if you've booked direct with Dollar?


----------



## UKDEB

wayneg said:


> Back to OKW to get them checked in, we had already been to reception earlier in the day to sort out room allocation, we got them in the studio directly above us.


We arrive at BLT 3 days before my brother and sister-in-law.  Thought about squeezing them in to our one-bed for the 3 remaining nights we'll be there, but in the end we decided to book them a studio, so thinking of trying something similar.  Was it a hassle-free process?


----------



## paulh

UKDEB said:


> We arrive at BLT 3 days before my brother and sister-in-law.  Thought about squeezing them in to our one-bed for the 3 remaining nights we'll be there, but in the end we decided to book them a studio, so thinking of trying something similar.  Was it a hassle-free process?



have done the same several times,not a problem and yes hassle free
Paul


----------



## Cyrano

I could not imagine going back to Dollar without Express. 1-2 hours is just scary!

Really wish we had managed to fit in WPE as the food looks great for a CS credit


----------



## wayneg

Tink2312 said:


> The meatloaf is delicious - I'm not a meatloaf fan but even I loved it!
> 
> Loving the updates Wayne. We had a Dodge Caravan at Christmas and we were underwhelmed - we've gone back to a full size this year but hoping to use the upgrade voucher (Dollar) to get a premium. How do you do the pre-reg? Is it only if you've booked direct with Dollar?


If you look in the sticky at the top of UK trip planning (link here http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1740814) scroll down to Transportation and Maps, then down to Dollar, I have added 2 links there. Although I am not sure I would use it again, far easier to just use my Express card and let them enter the details manually.  



UKDEB said:


> We arrive at BLT 3 days before my brother and sister-in-law.  Thought about squeezing them in to our one-bed for the 3 remaining nights we'll be there, but in the end we decided to book them a studio, so thinking of trying something similar.  Was it a hassle-free process?


As Paul says really easy, just called at HH yesterday morning and told them relatives were arriving that evening, she took our room number and the room number that had been allocated to her supervisor, she looked on computer and came back to appologise, saying they couldn't get 2 together (which we knew, 2 studios don't sit side by side) but she could get a room in the same block, we were happy anywhere within 2 or 3 blocks so more than happy.



Cyrano said:


> I could not imagine going back to Dollar without Express. 1-2 hours is just scary!
> 
> Really wish we had managed to fit in WPE as the food looks great for a CS credit


 
When we arrived last week we used the regular desk at Alamo it was so quiet, there were no-one renting cars (3pm ish) Yesterday was totally the oppsite at about 7pm, lines were snaking around at every desk, if the Dollar line moved fast it would be at least 1 hour, slow upto 2 hours. I know we had a bit of hassle sorting it out but still far quicker than the desks.

WPE is great on DDP but so expensive if not, a recent thread proved people believe its worth paying OOP for, I don't myself, yesterdays bill came to over $70, not a chance I would pay that, far better places offsite for less money, IIRC Logans Roadhouse came to $44 last week.

This morning at Seaworld. Lunch at POR, swim this afternoon, just going to get ready and take the boat to House of Blues for dinner.


----------



## disneyholic family

we find the car rental lines go insane when the big virgin planes arrive!!!!


----------



## wayneg

Just a quick update tonight, its late and we have to be up early for Matt's Birthday.

House of Blues this evening. took boat so we could have a beer with meal, ended up being one bottle, karen had drunk her soda by the time we got a beer, service all evening was slow. Last time we ate there we had great service, this time rubbish, I enjoyed my steak but Karen didn't like her chicken at all.
Can't see us going back again.


----------



## disneyholic family

So I'll be the first one:

Happy birthday to you
Happy birthday to you
Happy biiiiiiirrrrthdaaaaaaay deeeeeeear Maaaaaaattt......
Haaaaapppppyyyy biiirthdaaay tooooooo yoouuuuuuuu!!!!!!!


----------



## Twinkly-Tink

Happy birthday Matt!


----------



## luke

Feliz cumpleaños Mateo


----------



## chmurf

Bon anniversaire Matt


----------



## UKDEB

Wishing you a very happy 18th birthday, Matt.  You couldn't be spending it in a better place.  I hope all your dreams and wishes come true.


----------



## orangetiggs

Happy birthday and have a fantastic day


----------



## AllyBri

Code:
	






Cyrano said:


> Annual Pass or Premium Annual Pass. Premium includes access to water parks and Disney Quest.



Also with the PAP, the 9 Hole Golf at Oak Trail.


----------



## strawberry blonde

Really looking forward to more of this report Wayne.

  Happy Birthday Matt  

Sorry I had to put the cake but no beer until 21 

Have a fantastic day


----------



## cliveywolves

HaPPy BiRThDaY MATT ... Have a great day in a very special place  )


----------



## Chilly

Happy Birthday Matt! (And also my DH!)


----------



## heatherbelle

Happy birthday Matt.


----------



## zippy99

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY MATT*


----------



## Tony Toon

Happy Birthday Matt.          

Mrs TT


----------



## igk

Happy Birthday Matt!

Wayne, lunch at POR - I have read good reviews about the CS there (I think EasyWDW wrote about it recently) - how easy is it to get between there and OKW? Do you drive?


----------



## VailaTigger

HAPPY BIRTHDAY MATT!! 

Really enjoying your trip report so far Wayne, and enjoying reading Matt's blog too.


----------



## dixonsontour

Happy Birthday Matt 

I'm also following along with his blog aswell


----------



## minniecassie

Happy Birthday Matt, enjoy!

Cassidy had a lovely day for hers yesterday in Thorpe Park and 32 degrees, just to get us in the mood for next week.


----------



## Elise79

Happy 18th Matt! 



			
				igk said:
			
		

> Happy Birthday Matt!
> 
> Wayne, lunch at POR - I have read good reviews about the CS there (I think EasyWDW wrote about it recently) - how easy is it to get between there and OKW? Do you drive?



They are fairly close but to use Disney Transport would take an age - its only a few minutes in the car though. 
Out of OKW do a left then right at the lights. FQ is first on the right with Riverside just a bit further along.


----------



## stephensmum

Happy 18th Birthday, Matt.


----------



## irongirlof12

Happy Birthday Matt


----------



## Cyrano

Happy birthday Matt.


----------



## igk

Elise79 said:


> Happy 18th Matt!
> 
> 
> 
> They are fairly close but to use Disney Transport would take an age - its only a few minutes in the car though.
> Out of OKW do a left then right at the lights. FQ is first on the right with Riverside just a bit further along.



Excellent, thanks, will give that a go.
I found the EasyWDW post - quite a lot of detail there and pics: http://www.easywdw.com/uncategorized/port-orleans-riverside-resort-mill-boatwrights-river-roost-boats-ol-man-island-magnola-bend-alligator-bayou-part-1/


----------



## alibeau

HAPPY 18th BIRTHDAY MATT


----------



## Linda67

And happy birthday from me to


----------



## irenep

Happy 18th Birthday, Matt


----------



## PJB71

Happy Birthday Matt hope you have a lovely day


----------



## catherine

Happy 18th birthday Matt!


----------



## Snow8882

Happy Birthday Matt! Hope you're having an amazing time!


----------



## Clare D

Hope you are all having a great day. Happy 18th birthday Matt, what a way to spend such a special day 

Oh to be 18 again......


----------



## jockey

Wayne just catching up, loving the live reports. Happy Birthday Matt, hope your having a blast!


----------



## Tinks1984

Late joining the party, but happy 18th Matt! Hope, and sure, you'll have had a wonderful time


----------



## mickeyforpresident

HB, Matt!


----------



## wayneg

Thank you all for the Birthday wishes. We had a great day today.
Matt woke to find the room decorated with banners & balloons on his bed, he then had to try focus to open cards. Lots of money, both Dollars & Pounds. We gave him a cheque along with a savings account from his Grandma, they will help him thru University.

We also got a few Vinylmations incl Happy Birthday.










He then opened an envelope with this inside 





This took him 600ft above Bay Lake, he looked down on MK and over to Epcot.






























Lucy & Lily made a Cookie & Lolly arrangement





After parasailing we went into MK til mid afternoon, lunch at Harbour House then swim for a couple of hours.
Whatever Matt does Lilly copies.


----------



## wayneg

This evening Matt chose Grand Floridian Cafe for his Birthday meal. He couldn't have chosen anywhere better. From having one of our worst dining experiences yesterday we had one of our best today. Our server, Ben was as good as it gets, nothing was too much trouble, when he gave us the menu we voiced our disaproval of the parmasan fries being removed from the menu. He said he would go talk to chef and see what he could do, thankfully someone in the kitchen had worked there 10 years and knew how they made them. 
Ben interacted well with Lily, playing animal noises with each other. 
Dessert time, we had arranged for a Mickey cake, Ben also added a candle and we all sang Happy Birthday, the whole restaurant joined in with the singing and clapping.
We opted not to have dessert but we ended up bringing home a boxed fondue for Matt and the rest of us brought home a chocolate Mickey each.
At the end of the meal Matt asked if he could have his 21st Birthday there.
Book for sale in GF shop


----------



## jtlover

Happy birthday Matt looks like a great day

Loving the photo above of the 3 of you.


----------



## Elise79

I was wondering about the parasailing! Glad he had a good day mind you how can you not there!


----------



## Linda67

What a wonderful way to spend Matt's 18th Birthday 

I was in a dodgy nightclub in Derby for my 18th, not quite the same thing


----------



## disneyholic family

wow!!! looks like a spectacular meal!!!!
i love that mickey cake!!

GF Cafe never fails....great service, great food!!

Wayne, you should have been an event planner!!!  it's clearly your calling!!!!!!!
but i guess that's sort of what you do as a florist too!!  
amazing amazing amazing!!!!!!!


----------



## miss_bell

Happy Belated Birthday Matt, what an amazing birthday.  Hope you enjoy the rest of the holiday as much as your birthday.

em x


----------



## zippy99

Looks like Matt had an amazing time.  The food, the parasailing and that cake!!

And how funny that all your pictures of Matt's 18th appear on the 18th page of this thread!  

Look forward to more updates - cannot quite believe we'll be there in just over 3 weeks - I can feel the magic!


----------



## jen_uk

Happy Birthday Matt, glad you had a lovely day!!


----------



## alibeau

What beautiful photo's 

Will drop some hints when our LO's are nearer that age (only a decade to go), it would be a good excuse for another trip (not that we need one!!).....

Ali


----------



## UKDEB

Chilly said:


> Happy Birthday Matt! (And also my DH!)


Belated birthday wishes to Mike!


zippy99 said:


> And how funny that all your pictures of Matt's 18th appear on the 18th page of this thread!


Excellent! 

I had a little tear when I read the note about the parasailing.  Not really sure why because it would be my worst nightmare.   I do like the Mickey parachute, though.  I also grizzled a bit when I read about the restaurant joining in with the singing and clapping.  I could weep over the parmesan fries, too, but for a completely different reason! #mighthavetomakemesome


----------



## queendisney

wow...Matt certainly looked like he had a great time.  Lily is so cute.

Also really loved Matts 'Mouse' T-shirt.  Did he get it at Disney this year?


----------



## dixonsontour

Looks like a great day


----------



## casinocolin

I was in a London nightclub for my 18th. 

If Matt gets his wish to spend his 21st at the GF at least he will be able to celebrate it this time with alcohol.


----------



## Mrs Doubtfire

It all looks so wonderful and what a lovely cake


----------



## queendisney

casinocolin said:


> I was in a London nightclub for my 18th.
> 
> If Matt gets his wish to spend his 21st at the GF at least he will be able to celebrate it this time with alcohol.



Blimey, I can't even remember what I did or where I went for my 18th it was that long ago

Can't think of anyway better to celebrate a birthday then WDW.


----------



## wayneg

queendisney said:


> Also really loved Matts 'Mouse' T-shirt.  Did he get it at Disney this year?


He has had it a few years, bought it when Disney were selling them off (I would never pay Disney's prices for Tshirts)
Every time he wears it he gets CM's commenting.



casinocolin said:


> I was in a London nightclub for my 18th.
> 
> If Matt gets his wish to spend his 21st at the GF at least he will be able to celebrate it this time with alcohol.


He will if he is drinking by then, can't get him to try it but I was the same at his age. Maybe University will change him.


----------



## wayneg

Tonight I am taking the lazy route and linking to Matt's Blog for pics and details.
Been to Manny's this evening had a few beers, got back and a few vodkas so a little tired.

Day started with Tusker house breakfast, as I have said before we don't really eat breakfast but did it for Lily, 5 adults and 1 child = over $200, I will never understand anyone paying those prices for breakfast.

Dinner at Manny's was very good, excellent steaks cooked to perfection (overcooked last time I ate there) $110 for 6 of us & $20 tip. 

By pool this afternoon met Paulh, great to meet up at last.

Link to today http://mathewgillings.wordpress.com/2012/07/28/day-10-animal-kingdom/

Link to Matts Birthday blog. http://mathewgillings.wordpress.com/2012/07/27/day-9-parasailing-magic-kingdom-birthday/


----------



## disneyholic family

thanks for the link!

the food at manny's looks really good ...
how long does it take to drive there?


----------



## wayneg

disneyholic family said:


> thanks for the link!
> 
> the food at manny's looks really good ...
> how long does it take to drive there?



Last time I was very underwhelmed with Manny's, this time felt it was worth the trip. Its about 30 mins drive from OKW. Not sure how far down I4 (10miles?) then 8 miles on Hwy 27. Really easy drive.


----------



## disneyholic family

wayneg said:


> Last time I was very underwhelmed with Manny's, this time felt it was worth the trip. Its about 30 mins drive from OKW. Not sure how far down I4 (10miles?) then 8 miles on Hwy 27. Really easy drive.



wow, that's really far!!!

i guess i'll stick with the celebration town tavern....


----------



## StitchMad

Just wanted to thank everyone for all the kind birthday messages over the past few weeks. I had a great day filled with plenty of surprises! Thanks to those who are following my blog too, it's great to read the comments each morning!


----------



## disneyholic family

StitchMad said:


> Just wanted to thank everyone for all the kind birthday messages over the past few weeks. I had a great day filled with plenty of surprises! Thanks to those who are following my blog too, it's great to read the comments each morning!



and thanks for taking us along on your holiday!!!!!!


----------



## stoneyloon

Manny's looks like my kind of place.


----------



## strawberry blonde

What a great day for Matt 

 Love the photo of the three of you. Wayne, you and Karen look so proud


----------



## zippy99

Just read all of matts blog for this trip - great writing and an enjoyable read.  It has kept me entertained whilst I sit in the salon having my pre-holiday highlights done!


----------



## DISWolves

For those interested in trying the parasailing on Bay Lake / Seven Seas Lagoon....Groupon have an offer valid until 02 Jan 2013

http://www.groupon.com/deals/sammy-...c0a7e7192c9213b59e47d1e4f5073811ead475466e2de


----------



## zippy99

DISWolves said:


> For those interested in trying the parasailing on Bay Lake / Seven Seas Lagoon....Groupon have an offer valid until 02 Jan 2013
> 
> http://www.groupon.com/deals/sammy-...c0a7e7192c9213b59e47d1e4f5073811ead475466e2de



Thanks for that - I am going to ask DH if he will let me do this - fair price I think


----------



## stoneyloon

DISWolves said:


> For those interested in trying the parasailing on Bay Lake / Seven Seas Lagoon....Groupon have an offer valid until 02 Jan 2013
> 
> http://www.groupon.com/deals/sammy-...c0a7e7192c9213b59e47d1e4f5073811ead475466e2de



Thanks for that.......


----------



## wayneg

DISWolves said:


> For those interested in trying the parasailing on Bay Lake / Seven Seas Lagoon....Groupon have an offer valid until 02 Jan 2013
> 
> http://www.groupon.com/deals/sammy-...c0a7e7192c9213b59e47d1e4f5073811ead475466e2de



I overheard them discussing this the other day. Didn't know when it was going live but knew it was soon.

They keep coming up on Google offers also, I have been watching a while for a deal but they are only for 450ft, never seen a deal for the 600ft. 
Not sureif the extra 150ft makes any difference, at $57 its a great deal, are you doing it Nigel?

We looked for your number plate at Manny's last night, couldn't find it.


----------



## paulh

wayneg said:


> Tonight I am taking the lazy route and linking to Matt's Blog for pics and details.
> Been to Manny's this evening had a few beers, got back and a few vodkas so a little tired.
> 
> Day started with Tusker house breakfast, as I have said before we don't really eat breakfast but did it for Lily, 5 adults and 1 child = over $200, I will never understand anyone paying those prices for breakfast.
> 
> Dinner at Manny's was very good, excellent steaks cooked to perfection (overcooked last time I ate there) $110 for 6 of us & $20 tip.
> 
> By pool this afternoon met Paulh, great to meet up at last.
> 
> Link to today http://mathewgillings.wordpress.com/2012/07/28/day-10-animal-kingdom/
> 
> Link to Matts Birthday blog. http://mathewgillings.wordpress.com/2012/07/27/day-9-parasailing-magic-kingdom-birthday/



Hi wayne and co, did lily manage to get the ice back to her room before it melted?  We had a nice meal at Logan's ,so full we're having a pizza tonight by quiet pool.was great to see you,glad you had a nice meal
Paul


----------



## wayneg

paulh said:


> Hi wayne and co, did lily manage to get the ice back to her room before it melted?  We had a nice meal at Logan's ,so full we're having a pizza tonight by quiet pool.was great to see you,glad you had a nice meal
> Paul



No, it melted half way up the stairs. Told her she would have to try find a bigger piece next time.


----------



## luke

Great report as always Wayne, that parasailing was a great idea for a birthday present


----------



## wayneg

This morning was a relaxing start to the day by the pool. Lunch at POFQ, massive pizza for myself and Matt.
















After lunch I drove to Cocoa Beach, Lily and Paul went in the ocean for a while. Then onto Port Canaveral to wave off the Disney Fantasy.
Arrived with time to have a drink and watch some of the days catch being filleted. Saw someone had caught a small shark. A little disappointed the ship did not play her tune until she was almost out of the port, usually happens at Grills where we stand.


----------



## luke

Love the photo of the Fantasy! Can't wait to sail on her


----------



## wayneg

This evening at Rain Forest Cafe AK. Considering I do not like noisy, busy  restaurants I was expecting this to be a poor choice but suprisingly we all had a good evening, Karen shouting "Volcano" everytime one was brought out. 























































End of evening Lily is still copying every move Matt makes, he takes a pic, she does the same.


----------



## Linda67

Another great day by the looks of it 
We've never headed over to see off one of the ships but it looks like a fun thing to do, especially if you combine it with a beach day


----------



## ChrisNY2

Really great pictures so far. It looks like you're having a great time!


----------



## fairytale

> After lunch I drove to Cocoa Beach, Lily and Paul went in the ocean for a while. Then onto Port Canaveral to wave off the Disney Fantasy.
> Arrived with time to have a drink and watch some of the days catch being filleted. Saw someone had caught a small shark. A little disappointed the ship did not play her tune until she was almost out of the port, usually happens at Grills where we stand.



Is it the same place that you can watch the fishermans catch and see the Ship sail, ie Port Canaveral?

Its something that I would like to fit into this years trip, Hubby and Sons would love to see the fish gutting but dont have a clue where to drive too, where to park up, what time does the ship sail etc...

Would you kindly point me in the right direction Wayne

Annette x


----------



## disneyholic family

food looks really good..
i've heard that the rainforest at AK is better than the one at DTD, so i guess it must be true...

i would love to watch one of the disney ships sailing away, but i'd have to find a partner in crime...wouldn't want to go there alone!!  what's the fun in that?  

copycat Lily is just adorable!!!


----------



## DISWolves

wayneg said:


> I overheard them discussing this the other day. Didn't know when it was going live but knew it was soon.
> 
> They keep coming up on Google offers also, I have been watching a while for a deal but they are only for 450ft, never seen a deal for the 600ft.
> Not sureif the extra 150ft makes any difference, at $57 its a great deal, are you doing it Nigel?
> 
> We looked for your number plate at Manny's last night, couldn't find it.




I have booked, just trying to get Mart & Craig to join me  It could be a taster for Castaway Cay next year!
Waiting for email reply back from Sammy's - the morning I have a free slot - Mart is booking into OKW 

Number plate was near to check-in desk last August - friends sent a phone pic back.. I hope to take a look in just over a weeks time 

Was Manny around?


----------



## RDP

Port Canaveral day looked great, nice change from the parks.


----------



## Tink2312

wayneg said:
			
		

> If you look in the sticky at the top of UK trip planning (link here http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1740814) scroll down to Transportation and Maps, then down to Dollar, I have added 2 links there. Although I am not sure I would use it again, far easier to just use my Express card and let them enter the details manually.



Brilliant, thanks for that Wayne. 

Looks like Matt is having a wonderful 18th birthday trip


----------



## Chilly

Lily is very cute. Hope the great times continue.


----------



## wayneg

fairytale said:


> Is it the same place that you can watch the fishermans catch and see the Ship sail, ie Port Canaveral?
> 
> Its something that I would like to fit into this years trip, Hubby and Sons would love to see the fish gutting but dont have a clue where to drive too, where to park up, what time does the ship sail etc...
> 
> Would you kindly point me in the right direction Wayne
> 
> Annette x



We have found the best place to go is http://www.grillsseafood.com/ large free car park next to it, ships sail from around 4:30pm, Fantasy left about 4:45pm yesterday. Some afternoons they have live music,
(usually Sunday's) check their website. Its right next to where the fishing boats return and clean their catch. They have a Tiki bar outside and restaurant that serves good food. You can get directions from their site or enter details below into a satnav.

Grills Seafood Deck & Tiki Bar
505 Glen Cheek Drive
Cape Canaveral, FL 32920



DISWolves said:


> Was Manny around?


Never saw him this time. He owns 3 places now so maybe not there as much.


----------



## tennisfan

A belated Happy 18th Birthday Matt.  Just caught up with your report Wayne, hope you enjoy the rest of your trip


----------



## dixonsontour

Great updates, rainforest cafe looks fun


----------



## fairytale

wayneg said:


> We have found the best place to go is http://www.grillsseafood.com/ large free car park next to it, ships sail from around 4:30pm, Fantasy left about 4:45pm yesterday. Some afternoons they have live music,
> (usually Sunday's) check their website. Its right next to where the fishing boats return and clean their catch. They have a Tiki bar outside and restaurant that serves good food. You can get directions from their site or enter details below into a satnav.
> 
> Grills Seafood Deck & Tiki Bar
> 505 Glen Cheek Drive
> Cape Canaveral, FL 32920
> 
> 
> Never saw him this time. He owns 3 places now so maybe not there as much.



Thank you for this Wayne.

Just re-arranged a day to fit in a drive to Port Canaveral on the 18th

Annette x


----------



## Mrs Doubtfire

Loving the TR  Looks like you are all having a great holiday - the pizza at POFQ looks lovely. I remember them to be tasty and freshly made


----------



## Fantasia Sam

Everything is sounding fabarooney!

Belated birthday wishes to Matt - I have been following your blog albeit I've not had a chance to comment

Brilliant reviews and Port Orleans looks a fun place to go for lunch.

Raglan Road looks good and I think you may have helped me rule out House of Blues for an upcoming trip... I've done it a couple of times but hubby has not so we're trying to get him to eat at places he's not done before but I think I may give this a miss now LOL... we'll see

Looking forward to more


----------



## wayneg

This morning started with a trip to Walmart. Back to the pool for a swim and cool off. Then off to The Studios for the rest of the day. Straight for lunch at Backlot Express, parade, character meet & greet we then left Lily, Paul & Lucy to attempt ticket upgrades again, I was getting a bit fed up with all the different prices so today was their last chance back at HS where we had been given lowest price before. We decided after all the prices we had it wasn't worth upgrading to regular AP's, for extra few $'s might as well get the Premium AP which will get us 20% off merchandise, as Matt is considering buying some artwork we might save a bit.
Best price I could get elsewhere was about $365 but had been quoted $256 at HS. As I expected the CM looked at the computer and said $370 I gave her piece of paper from previous visit showing $256, I told her CM's are finding it difficult to offer the best price on an upgrade but a talk to her superior in the back could help. Thankfully she did and came back out with a different way to access the system, unfortunately not quite as good, she said the quote I had been given last week must have been plus tax. Best she could get down to was $275pp incl tax. 
I was happy with that, it means we have paid $405 for 21 day Ultimates then $275 upgrade, a total of $680, price to buy outright would be $744.
I was advised last week to wait until our last day so we didn't have any problems with dining credits. Today she told us that wouldn't be an issue, it isn't, credits are still on our room keys.
After we came out of guest relations I looked at the AP's and saw she had given us an expiry date of July 29th 2013, 1 year today instead of 1 year from us 1st activating our 21 day Ultimates.

At 6pm we had a resarvation at Mama Melrose for Fantamic package. Dined here a few times to get the fantasmic seating, its not my favourite place to eat but its OK. Starter I had clams which were OK, entree had 4 cheese pasta with shrimp, again OK, not the best in the world. For desert you don't get a choice apparantly, chef just sends out a selection, 5 adults so 5 different desserts. I am not a fan of Italian deserts, this might appeal to others but we were not inpressed with not being able to choose our own.
End of day its an average meal but gets the reserved seating, would never pay the $36pp + tax they charge, OK for 1 credit on DDP.
Fantasmic as good as ever.
Lily tried her first big ride today, we thought she was too short for the 40" rides but the CM measuring at Star Tours said she was good to ride, told us at the top they could re-measure and deny entry. They never gave a 2nd look just let her pass so she rode Star Tours and now wants to do more rides.


----------



## Elise79

Sounds like you are having a great time.

How old is Lily? Reading what you and Matt have been writing about her makes me realise how different kids can be! Chloe was going on the 40" rides last year and loving them at 3! She now also prefers tower of terror and star tours to TSM!

With regard to the measuring it is the newer CMs that seem more keen to remeasure inside - we had it quite a bit last year when Chloe was borderline and even once in June at ToT and she in now taller than the top of the bar for measuring (she is about 42")!


----------



## luke

Another good day! Glad you got your passes sorted, hopefully you will be there at the same time as us next easter


----------



## Linda67

Sounds like another great day 
Great price on the APs but frustrating that you got so many different answers and prices 
Seems a bit strange to not let you choose your own dessert at Mama Melrose and certainly not the case when we did the Fantasmic package so it must be a new thing


----------



## heatherbelle

fairytale said:


> Thank you for this Wayne.
> 
> Just re-arranged a day to fit in a drive to Port Canaveral on the 18th
> 
> Annette x



We will be there on the 18th too.  You can sign up on FB with Oort Canaveral and they have sail away times of all of the ships.


----------



## wayneg

Elise79 said:


> Sounds like you are having a great time.
> 
> How old is Lily? Reading what you and Matt have been writing about her makes me realise how different kids can be! Chloe was going on the 40" rides last year and loving them at 3! She now also prefers tower of terror and star tours to TSM!
> 
> With regard to the measuring it is the newer CMs that seem more keen to remeasure inside - we had it quite a bit last year when Chloe was borderline and even once in June at ToT and she in now taller than the top of the bar for measuring (she is about 42")!



She is 4 (5 in Nov) we measured her at nearer 39" before we left so surprised she met the 40" requirement.
Totally different to what Matt was like at that age, he could ride anything (and wanted to) only ride I can ever remember him being denied entry was Kraken, he wanted to take his Grandmas on it but couldn't ( I think they were pleased)



luke said:


> Another good day! Glad you got your passes sorted, hopefully you will be there at the same time as us next easter



Hope so Luke will be great to see you and Paula again, and Joseph Michael for the first time.


----------



## dixonsontour

We've never had a problem with DD and height..on the trip when she was 4 (3months off turning 5) she was over 44 inches. She didn't want to ride expedition everest and was making her feelings known ... next to me was a mum with a little boy in floods of tears because he wanted to go on and was too small.


----------



## wayneg

A long day today, at MK for opening. Straight round to Big Thunder & Splash, first time for Lily and she enjoyed them so much we did them both twice. She also did Pirates for the first time.
Had lunch at Cosmic Rays, looks like they don't do the chick & rib combo anymore for lunch (maybe they do for evening?)
Back to pool for a couple of hours this afternoon before going to epcot for the evening, a couple of beers in Mexico & China then into Norway for Akershus princess dinner. Did this last year and enjoyed but it was crazy, a packed restaurant, far too busy and we struggled to eat between princesses. This year totally the opposite only about 8-10 families in the whole restaurant, it was like a private dining session. 
Starter is a buffet of cold meats, fish, salad & bread. I love smoked salmon, must have eaten about 12 pieces tonight plus peel & eat shrimp, delicious. Main course is brought to the table then at the end a selection of deserts.
Really expensive meal ($48+ tax) so great value for 1 credit on DDP, the package includes 1 photo per family (taken on entry with Belle) but as there were 6 of us we got 2, 1 of Lily on her own and a group pic.  

MK really quiet early on, walk on rides until around 11am. 





Matt had a Mickey Pretzel with cheese sauce (snack credit)





Lily & Matt enjoying Big Thunder Mountain 





Akershus
Beef Tips





Chicken





Pork Tenderloin





Kids Pizza





Deserts





Matt & Lily watching Illuminatons





Hopefully clearwater tomorrow.


----------



## Elise79

Its so nice to see how Lily's changed since last year - I swear Disney is one of the best things for giving children confidence. We watch Chloe change and develop over the time we are there - its amazing really.

Have a great day at the coast


----------



## zippy99

Elise79 said:


> Its so nice to see how Lily's changed since last year - I swear Disney is one of the best things for giving children confidence. We watch Chloe change and develop over the time we are there - its amazing really.



Could not agree more - we watch ours (now 14 & 12) fight like cat and dog at home - but the moment they get to Disney - they love each other!

I made the below of them growing up on the teacups but the animated gif is too large for it so can share here!






Great update as always Wayne!


----------



## Linda67

I love the photo of Matt and Lily on BTM


----------



## UKDEB

Look at me keeping up with a live trippie.  (Enjoying it, btw.)

Lovely shot of Matt and Lily at IllumiNations.


----------



## cliveywolves

Great posts Wayne.... getting us so exicted we soon be there two weeks on Monday..

Norway for Akershus Princess Dinner ,, yeah it is a great meal done it before DD love it


----------



## Lightning_McQueen

Such a great thread, loving it! Have a great holiday!


----------



## Cyrano

Great updates and photos.
As per others really like the Illuminations photo of Lily and Matt... wonderful memories


----------



## luke

Looking forward to reading the next installation if I get up for the night feed tonight


----------



## wayneg

luke said:


> Looking forward to reading the next installation if I get up for the night feed tonight



Won't be tonight unfortunately. Long drive to Cleawater and back (coming back was not great as we hit rush hour thru Tampa, took over 2 hours. Got back just in time for a quick shower then meal at San Angel Inn. EMH in Epcot so only just got back to our room and can't stay awake.


----------



## luke

Busy day eh!
Have a good sleep


----------



## paulh

Glad you had a nice time in Clearwater 
, did you try the sea screamer. Here at vero on other coast weather been great.had a meal at ruby ttuesdays, was  even better than the outback, back in Disney in a rew days might see you around again
Paul


----------



## disneyholic family

where did you get the mickey shaped pretzl?


----------



## Chilly

Did you see Tom Cruise & Suri at WDW today, they were spotted there?


----------



## wayneg

paulh said:


> Glad you had a nice time in Clearwater
> , did you try the sea screamer. Here at vero on other coast weather been great.had a meal at ruby ttuesdays, was  even better than the outback, back in Disney in a rew days might see you around again
> Paul


We did Little Toot again, not quite as good as previous trips, only saw 1 dolphin.
Not tried Ruby Tuesdays or Outback yet.



disneyholic family said:


> where did you get the mickey shaped pretzl?


They sell them in MK, not sure about other parks. Looked at DTD this evening, didn't have them there.



Chilly said:


> Did you see Tom Cruise & Suri at WDW today, they were spotted there?



Matt checked where he has been, both water parks but we havn't been in those. He was in MK yesterday same as us but we never saw him although I am useless, he could have spoken to me and I would't have known him. 
Johnathan Ross was at The Poly a few days ago, seems to be there every year same time as we visit but we didn't see him either, he tweeted he was watching Toy Story on the Poly beach.


----------



## luke

wayneg said:
			
		

> Johnathan Ross was at The Poly a few days ago, seems to be there every year same time as we visit but we didn't see him either, he tweeted he was watching Toy Story on the Poly beach.



He loves Disney Jonathan Ross. We saw him in Disneyland Paris in march


----------



## wayneg

Yesterday was a long tiring day, Clearwater Beach and a ride on Little Toot, back for a quick change then to San Angel Inn and EMH in Epcot.

Matt on Little Toot





Clearwater Police vehicle, can reach 25 mph.





The only Dolphin we saw.





San Angel, same as last time we ate there, didn't have a clue what to order, nothing jumped out of the menu but we all really enjoyed what we had.


----------



## wayneg

Was going to do today but struggling with Pics uploadling, will try tomorrow.


----------



## Shazzie B

Loving the trip report Wayne; Lily is so cute & Matt so good with her. Really enjoying the photos of the kids & food

My 1st reaction to the Mickey Pretzel was 'I want one' so I looked up where to get them; I found

Frontierland Churro Cart in MK - $4.50
Fife & Drum Tavern in Epcot    - $4.29

so those wanting a bargain go to Epcot

Just working out where to fit into my schedule now


----------



## Linda67

Wow, you are certainly packing it all in


----------



## queendisney

luke said:


> He loves Disney Jonathan Ross. We saw him in Disneyland Paris in march



he normally goes to the AKL but obviously fancied a change.


----------



## disneyholic family

i wouldn't recognize tom cruise if i collided with him head on!  

the food at san angel inn looks ok....i've heard so many bad things, we never go there, which is a shame since it has such a nice location!


----------



## igk

disneyholic family said:


> i wouldn't recognize tom cruise if i collided with him head on!
> 
> the food at san angel inn looks ok....i've heard so many bad things, we never go there, which is a shame since it has such a nice location!



You would probably need to be not very tall to collide with him head on 

I always liked San Angel Inn, but I was outvoted this time and we're going to La Hacienda - though with an 8:15 ADR we might get a view of Illuminations...


----------



## wayneg

queendisney said:


> he normally goes to the AKL but obviously fancied a change.


He loves the Poly, stayed there at least the past 4 years, Matt has followed him on Twitter for years, we invited him to the DISmeet we had at the Poly in 2009 but he never turned up  



Linda67 said:


> Wow, you are certainly packing it all in


We are always ready for a rest after a holiday 


disneyholic family said:


> the food at san angel inn looks ok....i've heard so many bad things, we never go there, which is a shame since it has such a nice location!



I really don't understand the poor reviews, the food is different so for anyone who likes basic, plain food they might struggle, although Lucy is a chicken and chips person and she found it OK. 
Out of all the restaurants we have been to it has been one of the busiest, some almost empty like Akershus(never seen a Disney restaurant so quiet) San Angel were turning away any walk ups for the rest of that evening.


----------



## Cyrano

disneyholic family said:


> i wouldn't recognize tom cruise if i collided with him head on!
> 
> the food at san angel inn looks ok....i've heard so many bad things, we never go there, which is a shame since it has such a nice location!



We all love Mexican food and really wanted to have the same experience as Wayne. Food was poor quality and underwhelming. Probably our worst meal of our trip.
Just shows that everyone's experience can vary, but I doubt we would go back


----------



## tinkerpea

Well Ive just caught up! Really enjoyingreading the live trip report..

Happy belated birthday to Matt!! looks like your all having a blast,Loving the food pics...The pics of Lilly and Matt are too cute! My son brandon clings to anybody older then him "hes the 9yr old" and would love a Matt on his holiday 

Also just wondering how much the fairfield was and who you booked it with  as it looks fab from your pics! ,The decor is right up my street and we are still looking for a place to stay on I-drive for a few nights now that we have decided on doing AOA for 3 nights after SSR so we can do MNSSHP, and then we will go to Universal/shopping from AOA for the other 2 days before going to I-drive for the last 3 nights Im just trying to decide if we want to stay at Universal for 1 night or all 3 but if its too much then the Fairfield looked really nice!! Anyways I know your busy on your hols so you can always answer when you get back 

Hope the rest of your trip is just as good as the start


----------



## wayneg

tinkerpea said:


> Well Ive just caught up! Really enjoyingreading the live trip report..
> 
> Also just wondering how much the fairfield was and who you booked it with  as it looks fab from your pics! ,The decor is right up my street and we are still looking for a place to stay on I-drive for a few nights now that we have decided on doing AOA for 3 nights after SSR so we can do MNSSHP, and then we will go to Universal/shopping from AOA for the other 2 days before going to I-drive for the last 3 nights Im just trying to decide if we want to stay at Universal for 1 night or all 3 but if its too much then the Fairfield looked really nice!! Anyways I know your busy on your hols so you can always answer when you get back
> 
> Hope the rest of your trip is just as good as the start



This trip the Fairfield only cost about £3/nt as I used airmiles. Stayed there a few times now, never paid more than £30/nt but since Fairfield took over last year their prices have risen. I couldn't find a good price for our next trip in Nov so staying at the Fairfield Marriott Village, just a little further on the road. Paid £36/nt for that.
Some things are better at the Fairfield Inn than here at OKW, the shower was far better, the beds more comfy, so were the pillows. Internet was 30+ times faster.
OKW is great for the buses if you want a drink and the free DDP but I think this will be our last year onsite.

I think I have sorted pics from yesterday so will try again.
Morning by pool then to Beaches and cream for lunch, 1st time I have used a TS credit for lunch but we had a spare one this trip so decided B&C would be a good use for it. Don't think anyone could eat a complete meal in there, I had double cheeseburger then a Milky way sundae which was huge. When paying OOP 3 of us usually share a sundae.
Our server was excellent. For the first time we didn't get 18% auto grat added for a party of 6 or more so we left her 20%. I just don't understand Disney adding 18%, I very very rarely tip more if its added automatically, unless the server is exceptional.















Came out to see lightening over the Boardwalk.










Into Epcot for a few hours then back to get changed before DTD and T-rex.
Ate here before paying OOP wasn't over inpressed, same again last night, on DDP, food not brilliant, steak overcooked but waited almost a hour for it so wasn't waiting any longer for another. 
Worsed thing was the server took our drinks order then brought check to be signed before ordering food. I don't understand how he could without knowing values of food. I told him straight I am not signing anything until I am satisfied with the food and service, then he could bring it back for signing. Couldn't fault his service but it annoyed me. I will not return, enjoyed Rainforest Cafe at AK far more.


----------



## wayneg

Today started in Seaworld until lunch at Port Orleans Riverside. Had shrimp pasta again which seems to get bigger every time I order it, could only eat about half of it.
After lunch back to the room for a nap, had a hour then down to pool. Met a really nice family a few days ago who gave us a bottle of wine before leaving back home to Michigan so we drank that by the pool.
This evening into epcot for meal at Rose and Crown. This is another place we have kept adding to our list every year then removing due to bad reviews. 
When on holiday I like to try new things, something a bit different so R&C never really appealed. Tonight I probably had one of the most enjoyable meals of the trip, The server was outstanding, Ryan from Manchester, so good we left him a $40 tip (around 25%)
I don't know if they serve less tables here but he had time to talk(a lot of talk) sort our orders and keep drinks topped up. 
At 8:50 we ordered our deserts, he said he could take us out to a viewing area for Illuminations, while gone he would refill all drinks and have deserts ready as soon as we returned. Great view of fireworks and as he promised everything was set when we returned. Spent about another 15 mins talking before we left. Ryans contract runs out soon but hopes to move onto the cruiseline, hope he gets to do what he wants. 




































Just after midnight, had a massive storm in past 30 mins, Thunder really loud, lightening and lashing it down. Hope it clears for Busch tomorrow


----------



## Shazzie B

wayneg said:


> This evening into epcot for meal at Rose and Crown. This is another place we have kept adding to our list every year then removing due to bad reviews.
> When on holiday I like to try new things, something a bit different so R&C never really appealed. Tonight I probably had one of the most enjoyable meals of the trip.



Glad you all enjoyed it; we always have especially with the viewing for the Fireworks, but I know it's not to everyones taste. Was that Sticky Toffee Pudding-I may have to stop reading this report it makes me too hungry, trouble is I can't resist - 68 days and counting!


----------



## rachelanne

Hello Wayne, great trip reporting, really giving us all a great boost for our Florida hols planning. Can you tell me what time your reservation was at Rose and Crown, so we could watch the fireworks from there please?
Mathews blog has now convinced me that to upgrade from QSDP is the way to go!- so im in planning mode again now. Enjoy your hols


----------



## disneyholic family

wayneg said:


> After lunch back to the room for a nap, had a hour then down to pool. Met a really nice family a few days ago who gave us a bottle of wine before leaving back home to Michigan so we drank that by the pool.



yes, we michiganders are a nice bunch!!!  



> This evening into epcot for meal at Rose and Crown. This is another place we have kept adding to our list every year then removing due to bad reviews.
> When on holiday I like to try new things, something a bit different so R&C never really appealed. Tonight I probably had one of the most enjoyable meals of the trip, The server was outstanding, Ryan from Manchester, so good we left him a $40 tip (around 25%)
> I don't know if they serve less tables here but he had time to talk(a lot of talk) sort our orders and keep drinks topped up.
> At 8:50 we ordered our deserts, he said he could take us out to a viewing area for Illuminations, while gone he would refill all drinks and have deserts ready as soon as we returned. Great view of fireworks and as he promised everything was set when we returned. Spent about another 15 mins talking before we left. Ryans contract runs out soon but hopes to move onto the cruiseline, hope he gets to do what he wants.




so this was your first time at R&C?
we ate there for the first time last August and our experience was very much the same as yours..
one of the nicest meals we had....very long, very leisurely, excellent food and outstanding service!!!

DD just said to me a few weeks ago that when we were shown to our outside table (at 4 in the very hot afternoon), she thought i was completely nuts, but then it turned out to be the nicest meal of the trip........

there was a breeze from the water and the server kept refilling our drinks (without us asking)....he must have refilled each of our drinks 8 times, if not more....
he chatted with us throughout the meal and the chef came out and chatted with us multiple times during the meal as well....

we sat there for almost 2 hours having the most relaxing meal we've ever had at WDW...
and then they told us we could come back to be in the viewing area for the fireworks (which we did - outstanding location to view illuminations!!)...

and did i say the food was good?  it was...i had salmon, which was outstanding....and i don't remember what the dessert was, only that it was yummy...and gallons and gallons of diet coke  

i too had read lots of bad reviews, but decided to try it last year anyway and was very glad i did!!


----------



## jen_uk

Loving reading about your trip, I just wish I was there as well


----------



## Mrs Doubtfire

Still here enjoying the report  B&C looks great - we had ice-cream there on Christmas Day and I fancy going again.

As for R&C we have enjoyed fish and chips there a few times and have always found the servers to be really good


----------



## dixonsontour

Rose and crown looks great


----------



## wayneg

Shazzie B said:


> Was that Sticky Toffee Pudding-I may have to stop reading this report it makes me too hungry, trouble is I can't resist - 68 days and counting!


Yes it was.


rachelanne said:


> Hello Wayne, great trip reporting, really giving us all a great boost for our Florida hols planning. Can you tell me what time your reservation was at Rose and Crown, so we could watch the fireworks from there please?


Our res time was 7:20pm but about 10-15 mins late being called. 
I believe if you leave before 9pm you can return and show your reciept to gain entry to the reserved area.



disneyholic family said:


> so this was your first time at R&C?
> 
> DD just said to me a few weeks ago that when we were shown to our outside table (at 4 in the very hot afternoon), she thought i was completely nuts, but then it turned out to be the nicest meal of the trip........


Never eaten there before.
Wouldn't eat outside for 2 reasons, the heat (last night was unbearably hot all evening) and birds, Karen won't eat any meal outside if at all possible to dine inside.



jen_uk said:


> Loving reading about your trip, I just wish I was there as well



Wish you were here again. At least you have a trip to plan now.


----------



## wayneg

Today was Busch Gardens, again my favourite park, lots to do for all ages, more for Lily than any other park. Got there for opening and didn't leave til almost 5pm and hadn't done half the things we wanted to.






I got drenched on the Log Flume, wet  from head to toe.










An hour to change then out to AKL to dine at Sanaa, last year one of our favourite restaurants, thankfully this years meal or service didn't dissapoint. 
Lily basically eats bread, chicken nuggets & Pizza out here on the DDP, we find she sometimes struggles with DDP menus. 
Tonight the server asked her what she was called, he said she had to ask for anything she wanted so she asked for apple slices. we order a bread selection, she ate lots of that. when her pizza arrived she was eating Karens rice so the server brought lily a bowl full. He then asked what she wanted for dessert, she said choc cake, he obliged even though it wasnt on the childrens menu. 
Our food was all excellent, Matt's & Paul's Vindaloo was really spicey, I sampled everything, all lots of flavour & spice. Karen had Tandoori chicken again, just as good as last year. I had the Salmon again.
Dessert was possibly my 2nd fave after Raglan rd's Bread & butter pud. I had a new offering Banana Kulfi Sundae with warm chocolate sauce, strawberries, and spiced cashews. http://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2012/...ges-at-sanaa-in-disneys-animal-kingdom-lodge/

I doubt we will do DDP again but if we do Sanaa would be on the list again without question.























































Tomorrow is Lucy & Paul's Anniversary, we will be eating in Cinders Castle to Celebrate.


----------



## Elise79

Sounds like another great day 

What foods would Lily usually eat at home? I know Disneys kid menus are not great as they are all very much the same and takes more effort than should be required to find more interesting choices and don't get me started on the kids chicken nuggets


----------



## burt

Looks like your having a fab time Wayne, just waiting for taxi to pick us up, see you all at the cheesecake factory real soon!


----------



## disneyholic family

wayneg said:


> Our res time was 7:20pm but about 10-15 mins late being called.
> I believe if you leave before 9pm you can return and show your reciept to gain entry to the reserved area.
> 
> Never eaten there before.
> Wouldn't eat outside for 2 reasons, the heat (last night was unbearably hot all evening) and birds, Karen won't eat any meal outside if at all possible to dine inside.



yes absolutely you can come back..
if you have dinner at R&C - no matter what time your dinner is, you can come back to the viewing area...
out dinner was at 4 or 4:30......we were done by 6:30 and then came back two hours later.....
best view of illuminations we've ever had....really outstanding!!!

i wouldn't have picked an outside table either....
in fact, i didn't realise they had outdoor seating...or rather i did, but hadn't thought about it...
we were 6 people, so the only table they had available was outside....
we all were worried, but it turned out great..

i agree with Karen about birds.....Chani, her husband and i had french fries in adventureland and had to move our table 3 times because of birds....we thought we were in a horror picture...

wow - Sanaa is really beautiful inside....and i never added it to Chani's ADR list...i'll email her to consider switching it out with one of her other resort meals - it looks very romantic in there!!


----------



## Fantasia Sam

Brilliant restaurant reports as usual... I really have enjoyed all my meals at R&C but again not done it since 2005.

LOVE Sanaa and hope to get there again before the year is out! That sundae sounds divine!


----------



## zippy99

We had already booked R&C for our first day when we transfer to Disney - Saturday night at 7.30 so perfect for fireworks (only booked this last month) really pleased to see you review and pics.

I have also been tempted by Sanna for some time so just cancelled La Hacienda In favour of this - it looks delicious! 

Thanks for the updates!


----------



## queendisney

loving your trip report still..

Must admit I still can't bring myself to go back to R&C..been twice and the second time was its second chance.  It is still the worst place I have eaten at WDW.  Might give Sanaa a go this time that looks very yummy.  

Regarding Jonathan Ross...that just proves I should never believe what I read.. Mind you I did see photo's of him and his family sitting on the balcony of AKL..


----------



## StitchMad

Just a quick post live from the Magic Kingdom - we're waiting for the Main Street Electrical Parade after eating in Cinderella Castle. The music to this parade is fantastic!


----------



## Linda67

Dinner at Sanaa looks wonderful 
Great photos from Busch Gardens. I love the one of the Tiger


----------



## disneyholic family

StitchMad said:


> Just a quick post live from the Magic Kingdom - we're waiting for the Main Street Electrical Parade after eating in Cinderella Castle. The music to this parade is fantastic!



i love the music to the electrical parade!!!
did you take any videos?


----------



## florida sun

Hi Wayne, just caught up with the complete report Sounds like your having a great time, really enjoying your report and photos, off to read Matts blog now


----------



## wayneg

disneyholic family said:


> i love the music to the electrical parade!!!
> did you take any videos?



Just a short clip, Seen it many times so didn't bother this time.

Been a busy couple of days (most seem to be) Yesterday went to MK in the morning, on the way in myself & Matt had a cinnamon roll from Main st bakery, as good as ever. Ate at Pinocchio Village Haus for the first time. Not fans of pizza/flatbread but they were really good here.





















Back to pool in afternoon then MK in evening to dine in the castle. As Disney fans it was a great experience, after 19 years of visiting the MK it was nice to get inside the castle, as a dining experience what a waste of 2 credits, problably the worst food of the trip and poor service. As soon as we sat down we were given the menus and then asked what we wanted imediately for all 3 courses. Thankfully we had looked at the menus online so more or less knew what we wanted. Tme to slow the server, I told her there was no way I was choosing a dessert before eating entree. After eating my tiny shrimp cocktail (that was totally tasteless and very poor quality shrimp) I asked for more bread, I ended up eating more bread & butter than any other restaurant this trip just to fill up. Main coures I had pork which was dry and not great, I dragged this out a while again to slow down the server, other tables were now finished and leaving. Ordered desserts, I had trio which were tiny.
4 princesses visited our table, all just wanted to get away ASAP hardly any interaction at all.
Just glad I was on DDP and didn't pay OOP for this, glad we did it just to get in the castle but for dining and character interaction really dissapointed(would do Akershus anyday rather than this)


----------



## wayneg

Anniversary Cupcake





Lily meeting Tink





Electrical Light parade.
















Evening ended with Wishes


----------



## luke

I've only ever heard bad things about CRT sadly, as dining in the castle sounds great. Apparently breakfast isn't as bad as lunch/dinner.

Love the Buzz pic


----------



## Elise79

Such about shame at CRT.

We did breakfast in June and the princesses were great - each one spent ages chatting to Chloe. We had plenty of food too. It was a great experience however I choose breakfast over lunch/dinner because of the menus. Mind you in will be a long time before I pay that much for breakfast again and I only did this time as it was on my birthday.

Again it just goes to show the different experience people get at the same restaurant


----------



## Linda67

Shame about the food at CRT
We ate breakfast there last October and really enjoyed it
Obviously everyone wants to eat in the castle but that shouldn't be used by Disney to downgrade on the quality and service


----------



## happyj

Lovely trip report thank you Wayne. We have had 3 breakfasts in the castle when our daughter was 12 13 then with friends at 16 and it was really good. But we had Dinner there for her 18th Birthday celebration and was very dissapointed in food princesses and service , like you we were So rushed .it is un going into the castle but I would only reccomend breakfast.


----------



## disneyholic family

how was the meet yesterday?

Chani and her husband made it to WDW yesterday, but Chani was sick as a dog!!  I guess that Alaska weather was too much for her.

I kept calling telling her to contact the front desk about a visiting doctor.

In the end, Centra Care sent a taxi to her (no charge), and after seeing the doctor there, the taxi took her to the pharmacy and then back to the resort (again no charge for the taxi!!)...

the doctor gave her a really powerful antibiotic (that cost $120 for the prescription!!  don't get sick in the US!!).

hopefully, she's better today..
she emailed that they think they'd prefer a rental car since the buses at disney are so overly ac'd....

so i went online to get the discounted rate at alamo for her that includes all the insurance...
the car care center at WDW will pick them up, so that's good...

too bad they didn't have the car yesterday so that they could have popped over for the meet - but she's so sick, you wouldn't want to be around typhoid mary anyway!!


----------



## igk

That pork looked dry from the picture  The other food looked OK in the pics. That is one place I remember my parents took me on our 1979 trip, but I haven't been back since!


----------



## dixonsontour

Shame about CRT but looks like you all had a great day.

Look forward to hearing about the DIS meet.


----------



## tinks_1989

We have ate in the castle twice for dinner and love it! The food and service both A+++++ we had the same waiter Anthony couldn't do enough for us! Food was great and we were so stuffed after the meal we could barley walk! I love Cinderella royal table it's very special to us we haven't eaten here since it has had added princesses to restaurant though may be this has affected the quality of it?


----------



## Twinkly-Tink

Loving the review Wayne, first time I've managed to keep up with your live trip reports!! 

We have our first ADR at CRT for dinner on our visit in October.......now beginning to wonder if we've made a mistake??


----------



## Cyrano

Shame about the table location and character interaction at CRT. I suspect that Lily did not spot any of this so I am sure you all enjoyed the joy on her face


----------



## wayneg

disneyholic family said:


> how was the meet yesterday?
> 
> Chani and her husband made it to WDW yesterday, but Chani was sick as a dog!!  I guess that Alaska weather was too much for her.


Hope she is feeling better soon.



Twinkly-Tink said:


> Loving the review Wayne, first time I've managed to keep up with your live trip reports!!
> 
> We have our first ADR at CRT for dinner on our visit in October.......now beginning to wonder if we've made a mistake??



Read other reviews, not just mine.


----------



## wayneg

Yesterday was a bit of a rest day. Shopping in the morning (tax free weekend) pool in afternoon then DISmeet in the evening. 
Ate at the new food court at Art of Animation, not my type of resort at all but the food court offered a few different things, I had a crab burger.





































Got back to the room to find a Lizard on the bed, managed to catch it and get it out.


----------



## wayneg

Evening meal was at Portobello, nothing outstanding but OK.


----------



## disneyholic family

she's on heavy duty antibiotics and codiene for her cough - so her husband is driving the rental car (adding a pretty penny to the price since he'll only be 25 in october)...

i'm staying at art of animation when i'm there by myself in october...
that's when they open the section that has single rooms....all the areas now open are 1 bedroom suites...
the single room area is the furthest away from the main building, which isn't the best, but i wanted to try it out...otherwise i would have stayed at pop century, where we stayed last year...

clearly not on the level of OKW, but a whole lot less expensive..


----------



## Linda67

Good to read about Portobello, not somewhere that you hear much about but I expect that will change now that it's on the DP


----------



## Tony Toon

disneyholic family said:


> how was the meet yesterday?
> 
> Chani and her husband made it to WDW yesterday, but Chani was sick as a dog!!  I guess that Alaska weather was too much for her.
> 
> I kept calling telling her to contact the front desk about a visiting doctor.
> 
> In the end, Centra Care sent a taxi to her (no charge), and after seeing the doctor there, the taxi took her to the pharmacy and then back to the resort (again no charge for the taxi!!)...
> 
> the doctor gave her a really powerful antibiotic (that cost $120 for the prescription!!  don't get sick in the US!!).
> 
> hopefully, she's better today..



So sorry to hear this.   I do hope she's feeling better soon.

DS had a really nasty bout of tonsillitis when we were over in 2010.   We had booked a Disney cruise and so took him to the ship's doctor.   $250 (prescription + consultation - thank goodness for travel insurance ) later we had a prescription for a really strong antibiotic that he took for 2 days.   Worked a treat and he was much better within 24 hours rather than the week plus it takes at home.    He is a singer and has always been prone to tonsillitis (wish he'd had them removed when he was young).   The next time he had a dose at home he asked our GP for the Disney antibiotic as it had been so effective.   The Doctor laughed, shook his head and said he knew of the medication but that it wasn't an option open to him as an NHS practitioner.  

Keep the updates coming Wayne - you're a star!    If I close my eyes, put my fingers in my ears (to drown out the sound of the rain) and concentrate really hard I can almost imagine I'm still there (provided I'm sitting in front of the gas fire, wearing a big fleece )

Mrs TT


----------



## wayneg

Forgot to add about the DISmeet to my last post I was so tired last night.
After Portobello we went back to OKW for the meet, while eating at DTD it was raining plus with only having a few on the list this year I didn't expect anyone turning up but thankfully most did beth01dog, irenep, scottishgirl & minniecassie ( & families) 
Weather improved to a really warm evening and we had a really enjoyable evening, sat there til 11pm.
Since saw Irene at the Millers rd pool where she saw my skills of clearing a pool, busiest we have seen it all holiday until we entered the pool, after a while no-one was left (I hope it was the sun disappearing and not me, Lily & Matt causing a commotion)


----------



## disneyholic family

Tony Toon said:


> So sorry to hear this.   I do hope she's feeling better soon.
> 
> DS had a really nasty bout of tonsillitis when we were over in 2010.   We had booked a Disney cruise and so took him to the ship's doctor.   $250 (prescription + consultation - thank goodness for travel insurance ) later we had a prescription for a really strong antibiotic that he took for 2 days.   Worked a treat and he was much better within 24 hours rather than the week plus it takes at home.    He is a singer and has always been prone to tonsillitis (wish he'd had them removed when he was young).   The next time he had a dose at home he asked our GP for the Disney antibiotic as it had been so effective.   The Doctor laughed, shook his head and said he knew of the medication but that it wasn't an option open to him as an NHS practitioner.
> 
> Keep the updates coming Wayne - you're a star!    If I close my eyes, put my fingers in my ears (to drown out the sound of the rain) and concentrate really hard I can almost imagine I'm still there (provided I'm sitting in front of the gas fire, wearing a big fleece )
> 
> Mrs TT




funny, DD's also a singer - she has a fantastic doctor here - a Russian woman who is a vocal cord specialist...she was the doctor for the opera in St. Petersburg (leningrad) when she lived in Russia...
all the opera singers here go to here, and some regular singers like DD (she goes to her every week)....
she's an absolute miracle worker...

the antibiotic DD is on is the regular 10 day version....she has a bad case of sinusitis......


----------



## jen_uk

I love the look of the Art of Animation resort!


----------



## Cyrano

jen_uk said:


> I love the look of the Art of Animation resort!



Me too


----------



## tinkerpea

Sorry to hear about CRT in all the years i have been going and each of those 20 odd times was at least 3wks long we have NEVER eaten in the castle and for some reason even asa huge Disney fan its never bothered me!

I think about booking every time but then see such awful reviews i have seen plenty of pictures and to me the inside where you eat "not the entrance of stair way" just doesnt look that amazing compared to other restaurents Disney has.

We did take the boys to Arkushus last trip non of my boys wanted to go as they knew it was a princess breakfast,And they said they HATED the princesses they didnt even like girls at that point  but daddy said that Mummy has to do all the boy stuff all the time as im the only girl so they had to suck it up and smile

Well My oldest Brandon was sick all night so my mum "luckily i take her on every trip" stayed with him, & we just took the Twins Anthony & Ethan they LOVED it!!! The breakfast was really great all the princesses loved the boys they kept saying that they was such handsome Twins and they couldnt believe how cute they was that they was identical, They was so shy to start and blushed a few times i got some of the best pics that day I really need to load them but havent quite figured out how to do it yet! ..Snow white gave them both big red lipstick kisses on their cheek that they left on ALL DAY  and wouldnt allow me to wash off that night . so much for HATING princesses HAHA.

It is the 1st meal they have asked to go back to and Brandon is now very jealous that he was sick.

As for AOA your pictures have just made me want to go even more but then I loved POP It was the 1st Disney hotel we had ever stayed at,and the 1st hotel i went to as a family.......I cried when i walked into the lobby as i actually thought it looked AMAZING nothing like the places we get over here loved the sparkly floor and the pics on the walls,plus all the bright colours of the pool area and the big icons My boys always ask to go back.Of course we have stayed at AKL for 3 wks now and that was just the most beautiful resort ever! saying that though the boys really want to go back to Pop so i just know they will love AOA and thats why im booking 3 nights there after the 15nights at SSR before we go to I-drive for the last 3  nights,and Im really excited about AOA more then SSR


----------



## wayneg

jen_uk said:


> I love the look of the Art of Animation resort!



I am sure many will love it, as you know we all like different resorts, we love OKW and you don't.
As we approached Matt said it was just like student accomodation, I said its just like I would expect Butlins to be like(never been to know) soooo busy, buses, taxis & cars constantly pulling up and going, lines of people at check in, pool area packed. 
Compared to OKW where we have never had to wait to be seen in HH, so sedate. Values are not for me.

Monday into MK for opening, ate at Harbour House for lunch. Pool in afternoon. Evening meal met up with Mart (burt) and family at Cheesecake Factory. This place just gets busier, as we wanted a large table we were told 1hr 45min wait, wasn't far out at 90 mins in the end. Worth the wait though again one of best meals of the trip, even though they have removed the crispy beef off the menu.


----------



## wayneg

Tuesday started in the Studios, lunch at The Mara, AKL. DTD to buy a few bits, pool for a hour, Epcot to eat and drink around the world. Matt also bought a print he has been looking for all holiday, its by David E Doss, an artist Matt really likes, eventually found it in the Epcot Art of Disney Store.















Saw this outside AKL, a Bluetail Mole Skink





Arriving at Epcot





Spaceship Earth





Fish n chips at Yorkshire County fish shop then Illuminations.










Plenty to drink





Plenty to eat, another enjoyable evening around the world.


----------



## Linda67

Great photos today 
Love the one on the RnRC guitar with TOT in the background 
That skink is mighty impressive, I've never seen one like that before!


----------



## disneyholic family

It's not that I like the values, it's that I like the price. (ok I don't like the price of the values either but they're tolerable)
I used to shell out a fortune to stay at the deluxes. And not just the deluxes, concierge at the deluxes.
It was lovely.
And you know we've stayed at OKW many times in a two bedroom and loved every minute of it.
But I'm not willing to pay that much anymore.
Not sure why I've changed but I have.
So last year when it was the six of us, we stayed at the pop century and it was fine.
No it wasn't the OKW or any of the other resorts we've stayed in but it was fine and that was "all" i was willing to pay (even that wasn't cheap considering it was three rooms)
In October I'll be on my own so really no reason to spend a lot and since the single rooms at art of animation will have just opened in september, I thought the brand new bed might be worth a try.

But to say I like the values would be a stretch. They're fine but not at all my preference.  If money was no object I'd be at any of the others.

Wayne, will you adopt me?

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## queendisney

where did you buy that yummy looking cupcake?  My mission in 4 weeks time is to use my snack credit's on sampling different ones..have the Boardwalk bakery and Staring Rolls on the agenda oh and the main street bakery...think I'm about to dribble

Definately going to look at AOA resort.  Love the theming of it and can totally understand why families with small kids would love it.  Again not a fan of values for myself but can understand why others are.


----------



## wilma-bride

queendisney said:


> where did you buy that yummy looking cupcake?  My mission in 4 weeks time is to use my snack credit's on sampling different ones..have the Boardwalk bakery and Staring Rolls on the agenda oh and the main street bakery...think I'm about to dribble
> 
> Definately going to look at AOA resort.  Love the theming of it and can totally understand why families with small kids would love it.  Again not a fan of values for myself but can understand why others are.



If you mean the last picture in Wayne's last post,t hat's not a cupcake.  It looks like Schoolbread from Og Kringla bakery in Norway, Epcot.


----------



## queendisney

wilma-bride said:


> If you mean the last picture in Wayne's last post,t hat's not a cupcake.  It looks like Schoolbread from Og Kringla bakery in Norway, Epcot.



I thought it was a strange shape tbh..I shall add that to my ever increasing list of items to try.  It does look rather sickly but think I'll manage


----------



## wayneg

disneyholic family said:


> Wayne, will you adopt me?





I think this will be our last stay onsite for a few reasons.
Price for OKW has increased from £118/nt we paid this year to around £142/nt next year.
Cost of food has gone up again which then has a knock on affect with tips we pay, an example, at Sanaa we bought bread, 1 starter & tips it came to  $38, a few days before we at a massive meal at Logans Roadhouse for $44 (& $10 tip)
I preferred the room at Fairfield Inn to the one we have here. Better bed, pillows, shower, 30 times faster WiFi, breakfast included if wanted.
Only benefit of OKW is the bus service if we want a drink, had a great night drinking around the world and sure we will at Hoop again, bus service makes those evenings easy.


----------



## luke

Yeah I think even with the discount at SSR/OKW from rack rate it's getting expensive. We went for it for next year as its Joseph's first trip but in future will maybe look to going back offsite (main advantage of onsite with DDP and gift cards next year is we won't have to think all that much about spends).

Your room at the fairfield inn did look nice. Which one is it? We still need a (cheap ish) room for between our cruise and SSR stay next year


----------



## disneyholic family

yes, which fairfield inn was it? ....
years and years ago we stayed offsite....with the skyrocketing Disney prices, i'm more than willing to consider staying offsite again...


----------



## Clare D

queendisney said:


> I thought it was a strange shape tbh..I shall add that to my ever increasing list of items to try.  It does look rather sickly but think I'll manage


It is school bread from Norway and I didn't find it sickly at all. It has a vanilla type thick custard in the middle and is topped with shredded coconut. It is a sweet dough similar to an iced bun, very yummy


----------



## london75

wayneg said:


> I think this will be our last stay onsite for a few reasons.
> Price for OKW has increased from £118/nt we paid this year to around £142/nt next year.
> Cost of food has gone up again which then has a knock on affect with tips we pay, an example, at Sanaa we bought bread, 1 starter & tips it came to  $38, a few days before we at a massive meal at Logans Roadhouse for $44 (& $10 tip)
> I preferred the room at Fairfield Inn to the one we have here. Better bed, pillows, shower, 30 times faster WiFi, breakfast included if wanted.
> Only benefit of OKW is the bus service if we want a drink, had a great night drinking around the world and sure we will at Hoop again, bus service makes those evenings easy.



If you stay near DTD are you entitled to use the Downtown buses or do they only go to hotels?


----------



## queendisney

Clare D said:


> It is school bread from Norway and I didn't find it sickly at all. It has a vanilla type thick custard in the middle and is topped with shredded coconut. It is a sweet dough similar to an iced bun, very yummy





thats really does sound good.  Now I know its a custardy filling that makes it sound much nicer.  I am adding it to my list of must have's.  Thank you.


----------



## casinocolin

wayneg said:


> I am sure many will love it, as you know we all like different resorts, we love OKW and you don't.
> As we approached Matt said it was just like student accomodation, I said its just like I would expect Butlins to be like(never been to know) soooo busy, buses, taxis & cars constantly pulling up and going, lines of people at check in, pool area packed.
> Compared to OKW where we have never had to wait to be seen in HH, so sedate. Values are not for me.



I think you need to be a real disney lover to like this resort and it is a must stay if you have young children, because any child would love it, even as a adult you do not. I may be 50 odd but I would still consider staying here, as it is all what disney is about, you may have to pay premium price to stay here but for me better then looking for a cheap cut price accomodation outside Disney in a run down area, of course we all have our own preference.


----------



## MuxtonMiley

Hi Wayne
Enjoying reading your Trip Report as ever and Matt's Blog! Really putting us in the mood. We fly out for our 20 day Orlando and New York Trip on Saturday morning. Arrive MCO approx 16.05. Will look out for you in case our paths might cross! Good luck to Matt for his A Level results!


----------



## wayneg

queendisney said:


> My mission in 4 weeks time is to use my snack credit's on sampling different ones..have the Boardwalk bakery and Staring Rolls on the agenda oh and the main street bakery...think I'm about to dribble



Our aim was to try use more snack credits this time and try different things, we just cant, always too full, this morning we shared a cupcake in AK with an elephant ontop, Matt struggled with lunch then. We have about 10 things in the fridge to eat (cheesecakes, magic bar etc) always too full with the meals. Suitcase is going to be full of candy again.



luke said:


> Yeah I think even with the discount at SSR/OKW from rack rate it's getting expensive. We went for it for next year as its Joseph's first trip but in future will maybe look to going back offsite (main advantage of onsite with DDP and gift cards next year is we won't have to think all that much about spends).
> 
> Your room at the fairfield inn did look nice. Which one is it? We still need a (cheap ish) room for between our cruise and SSR stay next year



This is where we stayed this time and the one we prefer but the price has risen recently http://www.marriott.com/hotels/travel/mcofv-fairfield-inn-and-suites-orlando-lake-buena-vista/
Nov back to this one for 4th time, great value at £36/nt http://www.marriott.com/hotels/trav...ndo-lake-buena-vista-in-the-marriott-village/




disneyholic family said:


> yes, which fairfield inn was it? ....
> years and years ago we stayed offsite....with the skyrocketing Disney prices, i'm more than willing to consider staying offsite again...


Some love the Disney resorts and find them the only option for them, thankfully we enjoy offsite as much, especially around the LBV area.



Clare D said:


> It is school bread from Norway and I didn't find it sickly at all. It has a vanilla type thick custard in the middle and is topped with shredded coconut. It is a sweet dough similar to an iced bun, very yummy


Karen & Matt like the school bread, I don't, I had a waffle.



MuxtonMiley said:


> Hi Wayne
> Enjoying reading your Trip Report as ever and Matt's Blog! Really putting us in the mood. We fly out for our 20 day Orlando and New York Trip on Saturday morning. Arrive MCO approx 16.05. Will look out for you in case our paths might cross! Good luck to Matt for his A Level results!


We fly home from Tampa on Saturday so won't bump into you this year, have a great holiday.


----------



## Whisky In A VAse

What are your plans for tomorrow Wayne, then I can look out for you. Thought I saw you last night in Dowtown Disney. Just as I was about to say hi, I realised it wasn't you.


----------



## wayneg

Whisky In A VAse said:


> What are your plans for tomorrow Wayne, then I can look out for you. Thought I saw you last night in Dowtown Disney. Just as I was about to say hi, I realised it wasn't you.



Going to MK from opening til mid afternoon, pool for a couple of hours then Hoop Dee Doo tomorrow evening.


----------



## wayneg

Wednesday at Epcot for opening to ride Soarin.
Spare counter service credits so had a breakfast platter each at Sunshine Seasons. 





Shopping to get shoes & trainers for Matt.
Lunch at POFQ
Pool in afternoon then into AK for dinner at Yak and Yeti. Food was good but service was poor, when the food was brought out I asked someone to find our server as we had been without drinks for over 10 minutes.


----------



## disneyholic family

wayneg said:


> Our aim was to try use more snack credits this time and try different things, we just cant, always too full, this morning we shared a cupcake in AK with an elephant ontop, Matt struggled with lunch then. We have about 10 things in the fridge to eat (cheesecakes, magic bar etc) always too full with the meals. Suitcase is going to be full of candy again.
> 
> This is where we stayed this time and the one we prefer but the price has risen recently http://www.marriott.com/hotels/travel/mcofv-fairfield-inn-and-suites-orlando-lake-buena-vista/
> Nov back to this one for 4th time, great value at £36/nt http://www.marriott.com/hotels/trav...ndo-lake-buena-vista-in-the-marriott-village/
> 
> Some love the Disney resorts and find them the only option for them, thankfully we enjoy offsite as much, especially around the LBV area.



when the kids were toddlers, we always stayed at the Days Suites in LBV - it no longer exists....it was torn down years ago...
a nice one bedroom with full kitchen that cost only $25/night.....
those were the days..  

but then we started staying onsite...we only went offsite again when they eliminated some of the onsite perks a number of years ago...but the kids prefer onsite so we went back onsite...
but i really don't think disney is value for money....i know it's always been expensive, but i think they've gone crazy with their prices..

or maybe the rest of the world makes a lot more money than i do...probably..

we also had trouble with the snacks last summer - if we ate one in the middle of the morning, the kids weren't hungry enough for lunch....
and in the afternoon, everyone was too full from lunch...

we ended up with a lot of snack credits at the end...(also  1 TS each and several counter service)....there's just so much food on that dining plan..

you won't believe it, but i actually bought the dining plan for Chani and her husband (they're there now)....i decided that even though the dining plan is crazy expensive, the food prices at WDW are even crazier and if they had to pay it out of pocket, it would ruin their vacation..

i know that two years ago, when i was there on my own, every time i paid $4 for a frozen coke, it made me ill....$4 for a tiny little cup of frozen coke, when you can get one that's 3 times the size at Hesse for 99 cents...

every time i paid a crazy price it really made me ill...
somehow paying in credits last august didn't bother me as much..
so i bought the dining plan for them....probably sounds insane!!


----------



## huahuamick

years and years ago we stayed offsite....with the skyrocketing Disney prices, i'm more than willing to consider staying offsite again...


----------



## LauraDaveCharlie

Thanks for the info about the Fairfield Inn. I have chosen for us to stay there in October for my husband's surprise birthday trip (still managing to keep it a secret with 11 weeks to go!!). So it is good to hear lots of positive things about it - looking forward to it. I actually chose it because we have been to Bahama Breeze there a few times and I always looked at that collection of hotels there and thought these would be great off-site hotels to stay in for their location. Our favourite breakfast place is Golden Corral (although we will use the included breakfast at the Fairfield Inn some days) and our absolute favourite restaurant is Bahama Breeze. As both are right there next to the hotels it seems perfect for us. Looking foward to coming back from a busy day and using the Bahama Breeze bar every night with their lovely cocktails, firepit and caribbean music!

We are back at POFQ next summer with the free DDP. We have the counter service which works perfectly for us. Primarily because we found even that had too much food last year and we gave away loads of deserts and even then took a lot of sweets home with us for the snack credits. But it is also because a 'free' DDP isn't free if you have to pay the tips for TS meals. 

They are offering free DDP when we are going in October (the TS one for the mods) but I still booked at the Fairfield as when I sat down and worked it out it was still way more to stay at POFQ than at the Fairfield even factoring in free DDP against paying OOP for all our meals which we will take out of WDW. So many good restaurants at such great prices out of Disney!


----------



## luke

Will definitely be looking at the likes of those Fairfield Inns for our one night which is still unbooked.

I have no loyalty at all to onsite (first few times stayed offsite and only went onsite with the SSR DDP offers and for next year as we got such a good deal  ) so if things become too expensive we will be back offsite (and I much prefer eating offsite too for food quality) in an instant.

Even for luxury, I doubt even the top end Disney hotels would be as nice as the Hyatt Regency Grand Cypress where we stayed when we got married (and I notice youre staying there too
Soon Beth, I'm jealous) except for location wise 

Have a good last day Wayne


----------



## wayneg

disneyholic family said:


> or maybe the rest of the world makes a lot more money than i do...probably..


Thats certainly one of my problems, only earn less than half what I did before the recession.



luke said:


> Even for luxury, I doubt even the top end Disney hotels would be as nice as the Hyatt Regency Grand Cypress where we stayed when we got married (and I notice youre staying there too
> Soon Beth, I'm jealous) except for location wise
> 
> Have a good last day Wayne


When I priced up for our Nov trip I looked at Disney.co.uk, cheapest roomwas £65/nt, Art of Animation £175/nt. I went for the Fairfield Inn at £36/nt for location and staying there before knowing we like it. For £55/nt I could have stayed at the http://www.rosenshinglecreek.com/ with free WiFi & free parking offer. You can easily stay in 4/5 star luxury offsite for value prices onsite which a bit of searching.


----------



## disneyholic family

luke said:


> Even for luxury, I doubt even the top end Disney hotels would be as nice as the Hyatt Regency Grand Cypress where we stayed when we got married (and I notice youre staying there too
> Soon Beth, I'm jealous) except for location wise



the conference i'm attending is at the hyatt grand cypress, so i'll be there for 4 nights with my mom and sister (we go to this conference together)...and right afterwards we get on the disney dream (and i have a post over on the DCL cruise board about DCL prices)....
but i was planning on coming in a week early to do WDW on my own like i did 2 years ago....but the prices are killing me...the ticket, the food, the room...
i just don't think i can bring myself to shell out that amount of money to be on my own....i can't do it....


----------



## queendisney

wayneg said:


> Some love the Disney resorts and find them the only option for them,



that's me!  I am Disney's dream person as I won't ever consider staying off resort again.  I am a Disney fanatic through and through and only staying on resort gives me that total immersion and I feel totally contented and stress free.  Nothing else comes near to doing that for me.


----------



## RDP

queendisney said:


> that's me!  I am Disney's dream person as I won't ever consider staying off resort again.  I am a Disney fanatic through and through and only staying on resort gives me that total immersion and I feel totally contented and stress free.  Nothing else comes near to doing that for me.



I'm with you on this one, only stayed offsite once, before getting DVC.  I need  the total immersion also. When we stayed offsite it was in a villa. I totaly agree its much better value for money offsite, but love the flexibility of having the car and the Disney transportation, especialy when we dine out and have a drink. As the children get older we may venture further afield (Keys and Miami and the Gulf Coast) but our holidays for the forseeable future will involve a large portion of onsite!


----------



## Pootle

casinocolin said:


> I think you need to be a real disney lover to like this resort and it is a must stay if you have young children, because any child would love it, even as a adult you do not. I may be 50 odd but I would still consider staying here, as it is all what disney is about,* you may have to pay premium price to stay here but for me better then looking for a cheap cut price accomodation outside Disney in a run down area,* of course we all have our own preference.



You may not have intended this, but your post comes across as being unfair to many who choose not to stay on site and only want/need budget accommodation.  I've yet to see a post from anyone who is prepared to stay in a 'run down area' and I know that many people great deals on good hotels as I do myself when I stay offsite, which I often do for a few nights, despite being a DVC member.  LBV, which Wayne prefers, as do I, is far from 'run down' and you can get great rates at some of these hotels if you know where to look.

I hope you have a good journey home Wayne and family and I've enjoyed following your trip


----------



## sandshal

Have stayed offsite many times, with stays at HRH, Portofino, Ginn Reunion, Sheraton Vistana Villages and private villas, also stayed onsite three times at DLRP ...... To be honest the thought of staying onsite in Fl fills me with horror ... Disney overload! That said, each to their own ... For us Florida is not just about Disney, hence we love offsite and eating offsite too ..... Value for money doesn't even come into it.

I for one have enjoyed Wayne and *** comparison with the two over the last couple of years ..... I guess you need to try both and make up your mind which option works best for you.

Fab report as always Wayne ...... Safe journey home x

Sharon


----------



## wayneg

Will have to finish last few days when I get home. Last night was at Hoop so didn't update due to a few drinks.
Just returned car, really picky, there was a crack in trim when boot was open. The car had done 10,000+ miles, not the best we have ever had and he had me filling in a damage form to say I had not seen it on collection. There was also a $45 fee for one way drop.
Not sure if I posted about the car collection 18 days ago but it took a while to sort out, thought it was sorted but after a week I got an email saying I had to ring about our overdue rental. I checked paperwork which said we only had a 1 day rental. I rang to be told they had corrected their error. I assume they did something wrong with all the hassle on collection and added the one way fee. Took 2 minutes in the Dollar Kiosk to get it removed.
Sat waiting for 4pm flight to Atlanta now, should be boarding soon.


----------



## Fantasia Sam

Pootle said:


> You may not have intended this, but your post comes across as being unfair to many who choose not to stay on site and only want/need budget accommodation.  I've yet to see a post from anyone who is prepared to stay in a 'run down area' and I know that many people great deals on good hotels as I do myself when I stay offsite, which I often do for a few nights, despite being a DVC member.  LBV, which Wayne prefers, as do I, is far from 'run down' and you can get great rates at some of these hotels if you know where to look.



I agree and for the most part you get way more bang for your buck by staying off site.  As much as I ADORE staying in the haven of a Disney Resort I actually see some great prices for staying offsite in resorts that are cheaper than a Value but give you so much more (Disney Transport aside) than a Disney Value Resort.

Whilst I am not staying off-site so much these days because of DVC and great AP rates I still go and hang out off-site and nope not a "run down" area to be found 

Back to Wayne's Trippy.... Welcome Home Wayne and family .... I know you had a good time it's been a blast reading along with you on here and on Matthew's blog


----------



## RDP

When is the next trip Wayne? Are you going to bother to unpack?


----------



## catherine

Welcome home Wayne!  Sounds like you had a great trip, thanks for posting and taking us along for the ride!


----------



## wayneg

RDP said:


> When is the next trip Wayne? Are you going to bother to unpack?



11 weeks 3 days. 

Before this trip I had a few health issues, the first few days of the trip I struggled with pains I had been getting, the past 3 weeks hardly any problems at all, the specialist did suggest it was stress related but I didn't believe him, I am not sure now. I just have no idea where the stress is coming from if thats the problem.
I have a colonoscopy booked for Tuesday then an ultrasound on my Gallbladder next week, if they are OK I guess I might have to accept it is stress, maybe ask for holidays to Florida on the NHS
Off to the rugby now to try keep me awake.


----------



## jtlover

wayneg said:


> 11 weeks 3 days.
> 
> Before this trip I had a few health issues, the first few days of the trip I struggled with pains I had been getting, the past 3 weeks hardly any problems at all, the specialist did suggest it was stress related but I didn't believe him, I am not sure now. I just have no idea where the stress is coming from if thats the problem.
> I have a colonoscopy booked for Tuesday then an ultrasound on my Gallbladder next week, if they are OK I guess I might have to accept it is stress, maybe ask for holidays to Florida on the NHS
> Off to the rugby now to try keep me awake.



Stress is a really strange thing as it brings it out in different ways for everyone.


----------



## RDP

Think we are out there the same time! Fly on the 30th Oct come back on the 15th nov


----------



## amacspad

That's our dates too, cant wait! 

Debs x


----------



## wayneg

jtlover said:


> Stress is a really strange thing as it brings it out in different ways for everyone.


I can't think of 1 thing in life that I would be stressed about. Maybe I have something there in the back of my mind (Matt getting his results and starting Uni is the only thing I can possibly think of) but I lead a pretty unstressed life.



RDP said:


> Think we are out there the same time! Fly on the 30th Oct come back on the 15th nov





amacspad said:


> That's our dates too, cant wait!
> 
> Debs x



We fly out 31st Oct for 10 days, I think there will be quite a few of us out there then.


----------



## luke

Welcome home Wayne, hope everything health wise goes ok in the coming weeks!


----------



## disneyholic family

welcome home Wayne!!
maybe you were stressed about the trip?  Maybe you're catching my fear of flying?  i stress out before the trip just because of the flight!!


----------



## jen_uk

Welcome home!   I don't envy you having a colonoscopy!


----------



## disneyholic family

jen_uk said:


> Welcome home!   I don't envy you having a colonoscopy!



i haven't done one yet - my doctor first told me to get one 7 years ago (when i turned 50)...i keep putting it off!!  maybe if Wayne survives it


----------



## alibeau

wayneg said:


> 11 weeks 3 days.
> 
> Before this trip I had a few health issues, the first few days of the trip I struggled with pains I had been getting, the past 3 weeks hardly any problems at all, the specialist did suggest it was stress related but I didn't believe him, I am not sure now. I just have no idea where the stress is coming from if thats the problem.
> I have a colonoscopy booked for Tuesday then an ultrasound on my Gallbladder next week, if they are OK I guess I might have to accept it is stress, maybe ask for holidays to Florida on the NHS
> Off to the rugby now to try keep me awake.



11 weeks 3 days - how fabulous 

Hope you get your health issues sorted out.  We run our own business and although like you, I don't consider myself to be overly stressed when I step out of the airport and feel the sun shine I just feel 'lighter', like a weight has been lifted . I am very lucky in that my DH bears the brunt of our major work stresses but he seems to take it all in his stride and takes any excess out on his martial arts partner!!!

Hope you manage to bag a Florida hol on the NHS 

Take care.

Ali


----------



## tinkerpea

Hope you had a great few last days, And had a smooth flight home


----------



## Fantasia Sam

eek Wayne - sorry to hear about the health issues, I hope that everything works out after the tests and maybe given that you don't usually have any stresses in your life, Matt's results and Uni are taking it's toll whilst little stress to some it could be escalated for you given that you don't usually feel stressed.

Enjoy the rugby.

Yup I'm in Disney again 3rd to 17th - although for work (I'm sure there will be some play) from the 11th!

Deffo a popular time!


----------



## dixonsontour

Welcome home, enjoyed all your live updates


----------



## edinburghlass

Breaking cover to post to say how much I've enjoyed Wayne's trip report and Matt's blog. I have pm'd Wayne a few times and today said I was embarrassed to post after not posting for so long and he told me not to be silly, well not quite those words 

Had a 10 day trip in May with my 21 year old daughter, she was desperate to be able to drink, wasn't so keen after a couple of cocktails in Mexico in the heat then puking up in the toilets on the way out of Epcot


----------



## wayneg

edinburghlass said:


> Breaking cover to post to say how much I've enjoyed Wayne's trip report and Matt's blog. I have pm'd Wayne a few times and today said I was embarrassed to post after not posting for so long and he told me not to be silly, well not quite those words
> 
> Had a 10 day trip in May with my 21 year old daughter, she was desperate to be able to drink, wasn't so keen after a couple of cocktails in Mexico in the heat then puking up in the toilets on the way out of Epcot



Matt got a bit of stick from the servers this trip, knowing it was his 18th and coming from a country where he could legally drink, they found it very amusing he was over there. One server offered to turn a blind eye if he had a sip of mine(I think he was joking) Thankfully Matt has no interest in alcohol yet, I was just the same at his age, I am sure University life will change him, although his 2nd year will hopefully be North Carolina, Chapel Hill Uni. Maybe he should just wait until he is 21 to start.


----------



## disneyholic family

in florida, parents are permitted to allow their underage children to drink alcohol for religious practices...
so you could always claim that when you allowed him to drink from your drink it was for religious reasons!


----------



## cliveywolves

Thanks for trip updates Wayne & Matt... Excellent as always...
Only 7 days now to our Florida Holiday can't wait.... )


----------



## Mrs Doubtfire

Welcome home Wayne and family  Wayne hope you stay in good health ready for your next trip


----------



## rachelanne

Welcome home, and thanks for sharing such a special trip, yours and Mathew's daily dose of Florida Magic have been something to look forward to each day, smiling at the computer, i've had my share of funny looks from the other half!
Also well done for getting checked out with your health, I think its all too easy to just ignore things, best wishes for speedy outcome, just be thankful I dont start recommending my home made cures on you!


----------



## Tony Toon

Welcome home Wayne.   A pity we were home a couple of days before your Dismeet.   It would have been good to finally meet you.   I had kept my eyes open in the hoping of seeing you guys - pretty sure i would have recognised you - but it wasn't to be.

Tony


----------



## happyj

Welcome home Wayne and all the best got Matts results.


----------



## VailaTigger

Welcome home guys!! 

I've loved reading your trip report, and Matt's blog.  

I can't believe it's over so quickly...


----------



## zippy99

Welcome home x thanks for the trip reports - my owooos and ahhhs as looked at your food pictures had colleagues thinking I was ready 50 Shades of Grey..... Not a Disney forum!


----------



## happyj

Ha ha he he love the comment give me a Wayne trip report any time


----------



## wayneg

Thursday 9th 
AK for opening, straight to Everest but line was already out the door, picked up fast passes which gave us just enough time to get round to Dinosaur, do Chester & Hester (all walk on) a couple of times then back to use fastpasses, rode again as single riders with no wait.
Eventually got to try Elephant cupcake at Tusker house, would never pay $3.99+tax for it so had to get one while on DDP.
After Nemo show we went out, Pepper Market for lunch, All you can eat Mexican buffet, including endless hot churros. They also do buffet breakfast & dinner for a counter service credit.  

Evening meal was at Chef Mickey's. We don't do many buffets these days, much prefer a proper TS meal but this is second year I have enjoyed CM's, I think other character meals always seem rushed and poor food, at CM I enjoy the food and charaters come around at least twice (maybe we just take too long eating) I have never felt rushed here.







































No comments on this pic, its a family forum


----------



## wayneg

Friday 10th, last full day. 

Magic Kingdom as Lucy, Paul & Lily's tickets expired yesterday we went in to do things Lily wouldn't enjoy, Hall of Presidents, Carousel of Progress, watching Dapper Dans, playing the new Sorcerers of the Magic Kingdom game(we defeted Cruella de vil) etc.


----------



## wayneg

After pool time we got ready for our final evening, Hoop Dee Doo, 3rd year in a row with Mart(burt) Nigel(DISwolves) & families.

The show

























The food




















My kind of meal, unlimited chicken and ribs.





Not sure if lily had been given cider instead of apple juice.










Something was funny on the bus journey home, wasn't Nigel falling off the bus this year. Lily decided to sing the whole journey, all the bus joined in including the bus driver, he seemed to particularly like Wheels on the bus, beeping his horn, using wipers, flashing lights all at the right time in the song, although he did take us straight back to Millers rd double quick so maybe he had enough after about 8  very loud songs.






Back at OKW a group pic





Lily saying goodbye to Abi. After this Lily was in tears saying she didn't want to go home.





Could a day get much better? Magic Kingdom then Hoop with good friends. Perfect day to end a another great holiday.

Thank you to everyone for reading and posting. I am sure I missed some questions thru the thread I was so busy, please post again if I didn't reply. I know many don't get time to do a live report but for me it really adds to the enjoyment.
I will add a few photo pass pics when the discs arrive next month.


----------



## disneyholic family

wow!!!!!!!!! what an absolutely stupendous day!!!!!!!  

so again Wayne, do you want to adopt me??????????????


----------



## Giddy Kipper

What a fantastic holiday! I've enjoyed reading both your's and Matthew's trippies. Certainly makes me want to go back and do it all again.


----------



## squitty

Hi Wayne

Catching up on your reports - really enjoyed them. 

Can I just ask what cat you booked for the Hoop Dee Doo? We are doing it for the first time this trip and the only ones available were 1 or 3, so I chose 3.


----------



## wayneg

squitty said:


> Hi Wayne
> 
> Catching up on your reports - really enjoyed them.
> 
> Can I just ask what cat you booked for the Hoop Dee Doo? We are doing it for the first time this trip and the only ones available were 1 or 3, so I chose 3.



We used Dining plan so had to take Cat 2 (probably the reason you could only get Cat 1 or 3, Cat 2 gets booked up early)
Cat 1 is the best but most expensive, you get lower floor, front. cat 3 is upper floor to left or right of stage. 
I have only ever done Cat 2 (5 times) but wouldn't hessitate sitting in the cat 3 seats, there isn't a bad seat in the house.
Seating plan and more detail here http://www.wdwinfo.com/wdwinfo/dining/diningdetail.cfm?restaurant.ID=36


----------



## wayneg

disneyholic family said:


> wow!!!!!!!!! what an absolutely stupendous day!!!!!!!
> 
> so again Wayne, do you want to adopt me??????????????



Once the University bills start coming in I might not be able to afford anymore trips.


----------



## disneyholic family

wayneg said:


> Once the University bills start coming in I might not be able to afford anymore trips.



you could lead trips to WDW as a living!!  
from start to finish, i don't think there is anyone who does it better!!!!


----------



## Kath2003

Glad to see that you had a wonderful trip! How many times have you been now?!? 

Based in this trip, what would be your 3 recommendations of things to do/places to eat etc.?

It almost makes me want to do Disney again...until I see the ticket prices


----------



## squitty

wayneg said:


> We used Dining plan so had to take Cat 2 (probably the reason you could only get Cat 1 or 3, Cat 2 gets booked up early)
> Cat 1 is the best but most expensive, you get lower floor, front. cat 3 is upper floor to left or right of stage.
> I have only ever done Cat 2 (5 times) but wouldn't hessitate sitting in the cat 3 seats, there isn't a bad seat in the house.
> Seating plan and more detail here http://www.wdwinfo.com/wdwinfo/dining/diningdetail.cfm?restaurant.ID=36



Yeah, we are paying OOP, and left it rather late to make our minds up! We're also doing spirit of Aloha and used some of our DDP credits for that one. 

We should be ok with cat 3 then.

Thanks


----------



## wayneg

squitty said:


> Yeah, we are paying OOP, and left it rather late to make our minds up! We're also doing spirit of Aloha and used some of our DDP credits for that one.
> 
> We should be ok with cat 3 then.
> 
> Thanks



Plus there is always a chance of being upgraded, on Friday night there were 4 empty tables up in Cat 3, maybe they were originally booked and were upgraded on the night.


----------



## jjk

just spent the morning catching up, what a great trip you had


----------



## dixonsontour

Enjoyed all your updates - what a fabulous way to end the trip. We are trying hoop de doo on our last night this time and looking forward to it.


----------



## Tink2312

Great TR Wayne. Can't believe you're home though - it seems to have flown by!


----------



## tennisfan

Just finished reading, sounds like you had an amazing trip.  Good luck to Matt with his results


----------



## scottishgirl87

Really enjoyed your trip report, as always, Wayne!


----------



## Linda67

Fab TR - been such fun to read along 

Looks like you had a great night at Hoop Dee Doo


----------



## squitty

wayneg said:


> Plus there is always a chance of being upgraded, on Friday night there were 4 empty tables up in Cat 3, maybe they were originally booked and were upgraded on the night.



Would be nice if that happened, but knowing our luck we would be downgraded if that was possible!


----------



## queendisney

wayneg said:


> No comments on this pic, its a family forum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I burst into laughter so loudly the cat jumped off the sofa
> 
> Have enjoyed your trippy.


----------



## Debbyt28

Great Trip Report and I subscribed to Matt's blog too. BTW we are nervously awaiting results on Thursday too for DD2


----------



## igk

Thanks for taking the time to post all this - and all the food pics... have enjoyed reading it - a nice prelude to our (all too short) week in Oct/Nov.


----------



## Netty

Brill report as always wayne, really enjoyed it!


----------



## wayneg

Kath2003 said:


> Glad to see that you had a wonderful trip! How many times have you been now?!?
> 
> Based in this trip, what would be your 3 recommendations of things to do/places to eat etc.?
> 
> It almost makes me want to do Disney again...until I see the ticket prices



This was our 28th visit, Nov will be 29th and Easter 30th.

Cheescake factory still tops my list, Manny's was excellent this time, as was Mimi's & Logans Roadhouse.
Beyond that its all onsite, we only did 3 nights offsite.
Outstanding service at Grand Floridian Cafe again, 4th time there and wouldn't hesitate to go back again.
Sanaa great meal and service.
Rose and Crown suprised me, really enjoyed the meal and Ryan proabaly the best server in almost 100 TS meals I have eaten onsite. Saw him a few nights later while eating Fish & chips CS, came over for another chat, Good luck to him, he is hoping to work on DCL.
Raglan Rd just for the bread & butter pud
All these are great on DDP but don't know if I will pay OOP again, prices have risen too much onsite for me. Might consider with AP discounts I will have to look for our next trip but I think it will be mainly offsite dining.


----------



## Kath2003

wayneg said:


> This was our 28th visit, Nov will be 29th and Easter 30th.
> 
> Cheescake factory still tops my list, Manny's was excellent this time, as was Mimi's & Logans Roadhouse.
> Beyond that its all onsite, we only did 3 nights offsite.
> Outstanding service at Grand Floridian Cafe again, 4th time there and wouldn't hesitate to go back again.
> Sanaa great meal and service.
> Rose and Crown suprised me, really enjoyed the meal and Ryan proabaly the best server in almost 100 TS meals I have eaten onsite. Saw him a few nights later while eating Fish & chips CS, came over for another chat, Good luck to him, he is hoping to work on DCL.
> Raglan Rd just for the bread & butter pud
> All these are great on DDP but don't know if I will pay OOP again, prices have risen too much onsite for me. Might consider with AP discounts I will have to look for our next trip but I think it will be mainly offsite dining.



Thanks for that. We don't eat onside (actually we don't do Disney) so will "miss out" (the dining experiences I've had at Disney have been decidedly average). We are definitely off-site people.


----------



## wayneg

Kath2003 said:


> (the dining experiences I've had at Disney have been decidedly average). We are definitely off-site people.



This trip we had everything form outstanding service to poor. Most our meals were as a party of 6 so auto 18% tip, I really don't like that at all, I have no problem leaving 18% (other places that didn't add it I gave more)  the problem is the servers can look at it 2 ways, they will get 18% whatever their service is like (its too much hassle for most to complain and remove) or they are happy they are going to get at least 18% so give good service. 
If they are busy then I am sure the larger parties suffer, they need to look after smaller parties first to be sure of their tip.
I am looking forward to offsite dining again in Nov.


----------



## disneyholic family

i've been getting DD's restaurant reviews sort of on the fly..
i know that they adored Rose and Crown - said it was fantastic from start to finish!!
they ate at yak & yeti yesterday and said the food was out of this world (i didn't have a chance to ask about the service)..

they ate at Tony's Town Tavern in the magic kingdom for the first time...
DD said there was very little choice for vegetarians, but that what she ordered was really yummy...she said for a MK restaurant it wasn't bad, considering there's not much choice there (we had a really bad meal at CP last year, so that's off the list for now)..

she said the food at teppan edo was very good, but not much of it so they were hungry when they came out...

i know she ate at sci fi, 50's and WCC, but we didn't talk about it, so i don't know how they were...

she's trying to get a reservation at chef mickey's (i didn't want to book that one in advance since it requires a credit card hold).....it will be interesting to see if she can get it..

they have 14 TS meals, so there are other restaurants as well....i'll get the full report when she gets back next week..

by the way, her husband has been sick for the past few days so they finally called the visiting doctor service.  She said the doctor was outstanding and the whole service was really excellent.
He needed medicine, which the service will get for them and deliver to the hotel.  Not bad!!


----------



## jen_uk

Good luck to Matt for his exam results tomorrow!


----------



## happyj

Good luck to matt from me as well.


----------



## wayneg

jen_uk said:


> Good luck to Matt for his exam results tomorrow!





happyj said:


> Good luck to matt from me as well.



Confirmed place at Lancaster Uni just needs to find out his grades now.


----------



## minniecassie

Wayne, still coming back down to earth with a bump being back, lovely to meet you Karen and Matt, we had a really nice evening with everyone.

Just wanted to say thinking of Matt this morning. I know its an anxious time for you all until the results actually come in.


----------



## Pootle

Brilliant news that Matt has his place 

I've come online just to check up


----------



## minniecassie

You must have posted whilst I was writing.

Congrats to Matt at least you know he got the grades you just don't know exactly what they are.

Well done Matt


----------



## luke

Great news Wayne!! Well done Matt.
Funny how these days you can find out if you got into uni before the a level results are even out!!


----------



## edinburghlass

Well done Matt 

I've been lying in my bed checking my phone since 7.30 waiting on an update since I read your "awake at 3.00 am" post.


----------



## wayneg

minniecassie said:


> Wayne, still coming back down to earth with a bump being back, lovely to meet you Karen and Matt, we had a really nice evening with everyone.
> 
> Just wanted to say thinking of Matt this morning. I know its an anxious time for you all until the results actually come in.


Welcome home, I was worried this years meet with so few on the list so glad it turned out OK, we really enjoyed the evening.



Pootle said:


> Brilliant news that Matt has his place
> 
> I've come online just to check up


I have just read his message to you, he is looking forward to tea & biscuits in Lancaster with you.



luke said:


> Great news Wayne!! Well done Matt.
> Funny how these days you can find out if you got into uni before the a level results are even out!!


All too confusing for me this system. Hope your school has done well. 


edinburghlass said:


> Well done Matt
> 
> I've been lying in my bed checking my phone since 7.30 waiting on an update since I read your "awake at 3.00 am" post.



I still have to catch up with his blog. Haven't read it since about day 19 of the holiday. Too much going on.


----------



## paulh

glad you had a safe trip hope,and you had a great time,was nice to meet you round the pool at OKW
agree completly about the DDP,we paid for 3 nights while at BLT.Meals were nice but for same price including tips could have eaten 2 nights of site with starter and dessert (was better when realy free in the old days)
Food highlights for us were the wave,free blooming onion at outback(still dont know who ryan newman is? but mentioning his name got us the free onion),Ruby tuesdays,pizza at pool from papa johns
Paul


----------



## wayneg

paulh said:


> glad you had a safe trip hope,and you had a great time,was nice to meet you round the pool at OKW
> agree completly about the DDP,we paid for 3 nights while at BLT.Meals were nice but for same price including tips could have eaten 2 nights of site with starter and dessert (was better when realy free in the old days)
> Food highlights for us were the wave,free blooming onion at outback(still dont know who ryan newman is? but mentioning his name got us the free onion),Ruby tuesdays,pizza at pool from papa johns
> Paul



I would find it very difficult to get value from DDP by paying for it, is it about $53/day? 
No idea who Ryan Trueman is. 

Matt has his grades.
Sociology A*
English A
General studies A
EPQ A
Psychology B

Just been on Skynews, proportion of students getting A's has fallen for first time in over 20 years so he seems to have done really well, although he is not happy about the B in Psychology, he has just gone in to see the head of department about it


----------



## Elise79

wayneg said:


> I would find it very difficult to get value from DDP by paying for it, is it about $53/day?
> No idea who Ryan Trueman is.
> 
> Matt has his grades.
> Sociology A*
> English A
> General studies A
> EPQ A
> Psychology B
> 
> Just been on Skynews, proportion of students getting A's has fallen for first time in over 20 years so he seems to have done really well, although he is not happy about the B in Psychology, he has just gone in to see the head of department about it



Bet you are a very proud dad today


----------



## Shazzie B

Fantastic Results, Well Done Matt. Bet you're glad the 'wait' stress is over.


----------



## wendym

Well done Matt - I loved his blog and was thinking of you all last night/this morning! 
Wendy


----------



## disneyholic family

well done Matt!!!!


----------



## wayneg

Elise79 said:


> Bet you are a very proud dad today



Very very proud Mum & Dad.


----------



## Elise79

wayneg said:


> Very very proud Mum & Dad.



Sorry, didn't mean to forget Karen


----------



## VailaTigger

Well done Matt!! Those are amazing results. 

Very proud Mum & Dad - and rightly so.


----------



## VailaTigger

disneyholic family said:


> they ate at Tony's Town Tavern in the magic kingdom for the first time...
> DD said there was very little choice for vegetarians, but that what she ordered was really yummy...she said for a MK restaurant it wasn't bad, considering there's not much choice there (we had a really bad meal at CP last year, so that's off the list for now)..



I too am vegetarian, and I love Tony's! You're right that there isn't a huge choice, but what you can get as a veggie is SO tasty. I loved my meal in there a couple of years ago, and it's on our ADRs for next month too.

Also doing lunch at Crystal Palace, so I'll report back on the veggie offerings there...

I have noticed a huge improvement in veggie offerings since my first visit, and a huge improvement in variety and healthy offerings too.

Sorry if I've hi-jacked the thread...


----------



## wayneg

VailaTigger said:


> Sorry if I've hi-jacked the thread...



Never worry about that in my threads, I have hi-jacked many over the years.


----------



## Tinks1984

Wow...amazing results Matt, congratulations & well done on your achievements!  Get that Psychology tutor told too!


----------



## dixonsontour

Congratulations Matt


----------



## Scrap_Vamp

I know I've been AWOL for about a year but just saw Wayne's link from Facebook and wanted to say congratulations to Matt!!


----------



## higgy66

Always on the Disboard catching up but don't always post but had to come on say Congrats to Matt - well done fantastic results


----------



## wayneg

Scrap_Vamp said:


> I know I've been AWOL for about a year but just saw Wayne's link from Facebook and wanted to say congratulations to Matt!!



Missed having you both at this years OKW DISmeet, any plans for another trip yet?


----------



## Giddy Kipper

WOW- Amazing results- Well done Matt!!


----------



## howlongtillsummer?

Those are brilliant results especially this year. That is the problem with the grade inflation we have seen over the last lot of years. One year was always going to suffer. Exceptional results considering - very well done indeed.


----------



## Kath2003

Congrats to Matt, and all the other students and parents (and teachers!) celebrating success today!


----------



## Elise79

wayneg said:


> I would find it very difficult to get value from DDP by paying for it, is it about $53/day?



$51.54/night this year and $55.59/night next year 

We will not pay for the DDP because although generally we will have one CS & one TS a day I can not find a value in it. We are happy to eat off site where we can get a whole TS meal for the 3 of us for less than one adult DDP! CS meals - we never have dessert and most times share a large drink between us as we just don't want anymore. I will quite often get an entree no side as well.

When you going at Easter? Might finally get to meet as we have 8 nights booked just after Easter.


----------



## luke

Get that Easter trip booked Wayne and another DISmeet arranged


----------



## wayneg

Elise79 said:


> $51.54/night this year and $55.59/night next year
> 
> We will not pay for the DDP because although generally we will have one CS & one TS a day I can not find a value in it. We are happy to eat off site where we can get a whole TS meal for the 3 of us for less than one adult DDP! CS meals - we never have dessert and most times share a large drink between us as we just don't want anymore. I will quite often get an entree no side as well.
> 
> When you going at Easter? Might finally get to meet as we have 8 nights booked just after Easter.



Sounds like you eat just like us. I haven't had time to enter all the data into a spreadsheet yet for this years meals but last year we averaged $163/day value = $54pp that was ordering top value items because I could, desserts at TS when we really didn't need them, desserts at CS when we definitely didn't need them and 3 drinks when we only need 1. 
I struggle to see how any family can get value from DDP by paying.

We were planning 31st Mar to 13th Apr but I have seen flight deals by adding an extra couple of days, I could have booked yesterday at £409pp with good flight times but they are not showing now, didn't want to book til Matt had his Uni place confirmed, Dates are good for Lancaster Uni but they didn't work with Leeds Uni.


----------



## Debbyt28

howlongtillsummer? said:
			
		

> Those are brilliant results especially this year. That is the problem with the grade inflation we have seen over the last lot of years. One year was always going to suffer. Exceptional results considering - very well done indeed.



Congratulations to Matt I was reading his blog very early this morning. Well DD 2 got her results not as good as we hoped but still got her 1st choice Royal Hollaway Univeristy of London although she was in holding for quite  some  time however she did apply for clearance whilst waiting and was amazed to be given offers for other Universities that had higher requirements to start with so she hadn't bothered to apply as she didn't think she would get those grades


----------



## paulh

wayneg said:


> I struggle to see how any family can get value from DDP by paying.
> .



We paid as were DVC and didnt have to buy tickets for parks.worked out we saved around $60 per day for a family of 4.basicaly you get a free counter service
Worked for us as didnt have to drive while on the DDP the 3 days we were at BLT ment i was ok to have a few drinks durring the day
On the result frount youngest DS got 3 As (maths/further maths+phiscs)and 1 B(computing) (1st year results at collage) there must be a proud milk man out there as i dont know where he gets it from
Paul


----------



## gillybeaaan

Just popping in to say a massive congratulations to Matt on those amazing results! (and a really late happy birthday cause I missed it!)

Need to catch up on your trip report but from what I've read it looks like you had an amazing time!


----------



## Cyrano

I congratulated Matt elsewhere but wanted to come on the DIS as well.
Well done Karen and Wayne for all the support and encouragement you have provided.


----------



## wayneg

paulh said:


> We paid as were DVC and didnt have to buy tickets for parks.worked out we saved around $60 per day for a family of 4.basicaly you get a free counter service
> Worked for us as didnt have to drive while on the DDP the 3 days we were at BLT ment i was ok to have a few drinks durring the day
> On the result frount youngest DS got 3 As (maths/further maths+phiscs)and 1 B(computing) (1st year results at collage) there must be a proud milk man out there as i dont know where he gets it from
> Paul



Sounds like he is doing well 

I was having a think how you can make it work on DDP. My figures obviously include signatures etc where you use 2 credits, these are not the best use of credits as a signature doesn't cost that much more than some of the 1 credit meals. Akershus value was $153, CRT $185, not much difference in value yet double the credits.

Only way you can know if its worth buying is if you know where you want to eat and try compare. 
Rather than doing an average over the whole holiday i just looked at our first day, Capt Cooks lunch value $46, Paridiso 37 dinner $109 Total $155, knock off a couple of drinks & 3 desserts at lunch we wouldn't buy OOP, 2 desserts we wouldn't buy in evening and we would be down to about $125 OOP. (we also wouldn't buy snacks in Disney OOP, we came back with 30 items in suitcase and wasted loads of bakery stuff in bin we never got to eat)
Great if you can get value from it though


----------



## Tink2312

Well done Matt  Great results!

Just to add as well on the DDP issue, we've paid for both the DDP and the QSDP before (as well as having done free DDP twice). The times when we've paid for DDP it's been over a peak holiday period when surcharges are added to some of the TS locations and we feel the value increases then (as we're DVC members we don't pay the holiday surcharge on the DDP price either). Ideally we mix up both onsite and offsite restaurants but during peak holiday times, we hate having to wait more than 15 minutes or so for tables so find it more advantageous to eat onsite.

I think the QSDP is possibly the worst for value but I paid for it on my solo trip and although I was left with a few credits at the end (and brought home quite a bit of candy) I will do it on my next solo trip. I worked it out when I got home and I saved maybe $20 overall but it was great to pre-pay for my food and know I didn't have it to buy when I got there.


----------



## Elise79

wayneg said:


> Sounds like he is doing well
> 
> I was having a think how you can make it work on DDP. My figures obviously include signatures etc where you use 2 credits, these are not the best use of credits as a signature doesn't cost that much more than some of the 1 credit meals. Akershus value was $153, CRT $185, not much difference in value yet double the credits.
> 
> Only way you can know if its worth buying is if you know where you want to eat and try compare.
> Rather than doing an average over the whole holiday i just looked at our first day, Capt Cooks lunch value $46, Paridiso 37 dinner $109 Total $155, knock off a couple of drinks & 3 desserts at lunch we wouldn't buy OOP, 2 desserts we wouldn't buy in evening and we would be down to about $125 OOP. (we also wouldn't buy snacks in Disney OOP, we came back with 30 items in suitcase and wasted loads of bakery stuff in bin we never got to eat)
> Great if you can get value from it though



I could make it seem like a value but I always compare to what I would actually order if I hadn't paid for the DDP. We also do not eat the snacks just never hungry! 

Plus I feel like the DP makes me eat when I otherwise wouldn't and as I battle with my weight anyway I find less temptation if I don't feel I have to eat to get my money's worth! That's not to say I diet or watch what I eat - I just try to only eat if I am hungry!


----------



## zippy99

Massive congrats to Matt xx (and special acknowledgments to Wayne and Karen aka proud parents!)


----------



## chmurf

Elise79 said:


> I could make it seem like a value but I always compare to what I would actually order if I hadn't paid for the DDP.



same here.
We often feel satiated with the Entrée. Sometimes we treat ourselves with a little dessert, but only to satisfy our sweet tooth, we usually end up regretting it on the way out (stuffed)

There is no way the DDP will work for us, unless we get it free (and still, time wasted everyday at restaurants might render it worthless for us)

when eating OOP, with the same choice of restaurants we eat for half the price of the DDP (we don't take appetizers, rarely have dessert, we don't drink alcohol)
TBH we eat off property, and make sandwiches. All in all the total cost of our dining during our holidays is rarely twice what we would spend on tips alone if we were on the DDP

DDP's good because it's all prepaid and (almost) all inclusive. Guests might find value in that feature, 'cause it's peace of mind.
But to maximize your experience (and break even) you need too much planning, up to a point that the stress of planning nullifies the benefit of having all prepaid.

Ok, some will find value in it, some will even spend less doing the DDP.
But they are the lucky ones. For the vast majority of guests the DDP does not come cheaper at all (rather the other way around)


----------



## Mrs Doubtfire

A fantastic trip report Wayne with an extra fantastic homecoming to results like that. I think Matt deserves a special holiday to somewhere like Disney World!!


----------



## scottishgirl1

congratulations Matt. you must all be very pleased and relieved. Also, enjoyed meeting you all on the 5th.


----------



## Linda67

Wow, just spotted Matt's results 

Huge congratulations


----------



## cliveywolves

Well done MATT ... Top Man  !!!!


----------



## wayneg

Mrs Doubtfire said:


> A fantastic trip report Wayne with an extra fantastic homecoming to results like that. I think Matt deserves a special holiday to somewhere like Disney World!!



Thats our reward, a trip to WDW in Oct/Nov without him
Looking for flights for Easter, he will be able to go with us on that one.

He has updated his Achievements page now, it's growing http://mathewgillings.wordpress.com/achievements-and-experience/


----------



## Mrs Doubtfire

wayneg said:


> Thats our reward, a trip to WDW in Oct/Nov without him
> Looking for flights for Easter, he will be able to go with us on that one.
> 
> He has updated his Achievements page now, it's growing http://mathewgillings.wordpress.com/achievements-and-experience/



His page is impressive


----------



## happyj

Have been follwing matts progress. Congratulations to all of you


----------



## Nubbedy

Congratulations to Matt - what excellent results!


----------



## beth01dog

Just got back this morning - well done Matt no prob getting the place you wanted.
Thanks for organising dismeet - nice to chat to people and put faces to names.
Had a brill hol but DDP has allowed me to over indulge and now need to seriously diet!
Madeleine says well done Matt (and then added 'that is the one who was playing catch with me in the pool isn't it?)
Thanks for all your comments and postings over the last year - it really helped us make the absolute most out of our hol from the indirect flights to the dining to OKW which we loved.


----------



## wayneg

beth01dog said:


> Just got back this morning - well done Matt no prob getting the place you wanted.
> Thanks for organising dismeet - nice to chat to people and put faces to names.
> Had a brill hol but DDP has allowed me to over indulge and now need to seriously diet!
> Madeleine says well done Matt (and then added 'that is the one who was playing catch with me in the pool isn't it?)
> Thanks for all your comments and postings over the last year - it really helped us make the absolute most out of our hol from the indirect flights to the dining to OKW which we loved.



Welcome home.
Just read the post to Matt. 
Glad our help with your planning worked so well.

Matt has decided to have his Psychology unit 4 paper remarked. Units 1,2 & 3 he gained an A grade in each, unit 4 has give him an overall grade of B but only 2 marks away from an A overall. Doesn't make a great deal of difference to him but he was expecting an A, even with all the others being A*, A's and Distinction the B is bothering him when he knows he should have got A in that subject.


----------



## dixonsontour

wayneg said:


> Welcome home.
> Just read the post to Matt.
> Glad our help with your planning worked so well.
> 
> Matt has decided to have his Psychology unit 4 paper remarked. Units 1,2 & 3 he gained an A grade in each, unit 4 has give him an overall grade of B but only 2 marks away from an A overall. Doesn't make a great deal of difference to him but he was expecting an A, even with all the others being A*, A's and Distinction the B is bothering him when he knows he should have got A in that subject.



Don't blame him.

Nearly 20 yrs ago I got a B in my history A level when I'd always been an 'A' student in that subject. Teacher told me i'd missed by a mark. I still got on my university course and didn't even realise I could have gone for a remark. Knowing what i know now I would have asked for a remark. Two of my husband's A level grades were increased after a remark (good job or I wouldn't have met him at Uni ) 

Whatever the outcome at least he'll know for definite.


----------



## happyj

Hi Wayne a friends daughter was 2 marks off an a in chemistry this week. The paper was remarked a she went 8 marks above so now has 3 A's. Definately should try.


----------



## wayneg

wayneg said:


> Matt has decided to have his Psychology unit 4 paper remarked. Units 1,2 & 3 he gained an A grade in each, unit 4 has give him an overall grade of B but only 2 marks away from an A overall. Doesn't make a great deal of difference to him but he was expecting an A, even with all the others being A*, A's and Distinction the B is bothering him when he knows he should have got A in that subject.



Remark results have arrived for Unit 4 Psychology: 
Original mark 68 UMS Grade C = overall Grade B
Remark 85 UMS Grade A = overall Grade A

I think whoever marked originally was having a bad day, Matt knew he should have had A.

Final grades now:
Sociology: A*
English Language: A
Psychology: A
General Studies: A
EPQ: A
AQA Baccalaureate: Distinction


----------



## irenep

Well worth the remarking then...Congratulations to Matt on an already excellent set of results that just got better!

But what a difference in the marking though - totally shocking and disgraceful how he could have been marked so low in the first place...makes you wonder about the other kids marked by the same person and if anyone lost out.


----------



## Shazzie B

Fantastic results Matt.

Not sure if it's a difficult subject to mark, but my DD took her 1st Psychology unit in Jan this year (AS) - nearly all the class had to have their papers re-marked and jumped 1 or 2 grades when completed.


----------



## happyj

I am so pleased you were successful. Students work so hard and they deserve the results the have worked for. Congratulations Matt.


----------



## luke

Wow that's a huge UMS shift!!! You're right, the examiner mustn't have been having a good day when they marked it!!

Well done Matt


----------



## Mrs Doubtfire

Great news


----------



## stoneyloon

Great results!

What is Matt studying at Uni?


----------



## wayneg

stoneyloon said:


> Great results!
> 
> What is Matt studying at Uni?



English Language and considering 2 minor options in Sociology, Criminology or Sociolinguistics.

He has opted for study abroad which will take him to North Carolina (Chapel Hill Uni) for his 2nd year.


----------



## stoneyloon

wayneg said:


> English Language and considering 2 minor options in Sociology, Criminology or Sociolinguistics.
> 
> He has opted for study abroad which will take him to North Carolina (Chapel Hill Uni) for his 2nd year.



Superb! I wish I had the chance to study abroad at that age....
My daughter is only 12 and is looking into US universities that do zoology and basketball already, Texas A&M is looking good just now!


----------



## Disney owl

Great report thanks for posting


----------



## minniecassie

Hi Wayne, can't believe how the mark has changed, it is almost unbelievable but Matt knew he did better so pass on our congratualations to him. Sure he is busy sorting everything out but wish he all the very best from us. 

Looking to book 3 weeks next July/Aug maybe OKW not quite sure yet and waiting for better flights to maybe come out.  Impressed when we saw you at the Dismeet.


----------



## wayneg

minniecassie said:


> Hi Wayne, can't believe how the mark has changed, it is almost unbelievable but Matt knew he did better so pass on our congratualations to him. Sure he is busy sorting everything out but wish he all the very best from us.
> 
> Looking to book 3 weeks next July/Aug maybe OKW not quite sure yet and waiting for better flights to maybe come out.  Impressed when we saw you at the Dismeet.



We are getting him ready for Uni, went out at the weekend to buy him more things incl a suitcase to transport his washing home when he visits us

Yesterday Karen put in a request for next summers holiday dates, we are planning 25th July ~ 17th Aug (possibly 18th) but offsite next year, Disney have increased prices just a little too much for me.

Matt's latest blog entry if anyone wants a read, hard for me to read as one of the strongest memories I have of my Mum is coming back from the dentist (exactly 11 years ago to the time of this post) on Sept 11th to find her in tears watching Sky News. 
http://mathewgillings.wordpress.com/


----------



## wayneg

Got pics back from our Photopass. Thought I would post a few.


----------



## 2Tiggies

Oh Wayne those are awesome!  You can see who the hero is .... Uncle Matt 

Love that last one especially!  

Photopass photographers seemed to have upped their game a bit this last visit. We also got a lot more good photos and some 'different' ones from the usual run of the mill shots we usually come home with


----------



## PJB71

Oh Wayne what fantastic pictures 

Thanks for sharing them


----------



## Magic Megadegs

Just reading your sons blog. Really made me chuckle and brought back sooo many memories (becoming distant now). Pleased for you he has settled in so well! I'd forgotten how much Freshers eat!


----------



## wayneg

2Tiggies said:


> Photopass photographers seemed to have upped their game a bit this last visit. We also got a lot more good photos and some 'different' ones from the usual run of the mill shots we usually come home with


I am still not a fan of the photographers/photopass, you have to have many many pics taken to get the odd good shot. I would say the ratio is something like every 40-50 pics gets a good one. I think its very expensive and you have to spend quite a bit of time having pics taken. I would never do it just us on our own.
Nice to get a few special effect shots & borders though.



Magic Megadegs said:


> Just reading your sons blog. Really made me chuckle and brought back sooo many memories (becoming distant now). Pleased for you he has settled in so well! I'd forgotten how much Freshers eat!


He started with his studies this week, loved Freshers week (far more than I expected) 
On Friday he got an email from the University, they have been following his blog after it showed up when they were checking which sites were trending with Lancaster Uni. Went to see them about it on Monday, they are wanting to link it to their Facebook page to help prospective future students understand what the experience is like. Some might have noticed he has added a new tab "University" http://mathewgillings.wordpress.com/ so they can link to posts relating to this subject. He said everyone in the office had read his blog and knew him.
While he was there they also asked if he was interested in being an Outreach Ambassador, he has filled in a form so hopefully that will go thru OK, they pay £8/hr so that will help.


----------



## disneyholic family

wayneg said:
			
		

> He started with his studies this week, loved Freshers week (far more than I expected)
> On Friday he got an email from the University, they have been following his blog after it showed up when they were checking which sites were trending with Lancaster Uni. Went to see them about it on Monday, they are wanting to link it to their Facebook page to help prospective future students understand what the experience is like. Some might have noticed he has added a new tab "University" http://mathewgillings.wordpress.com/ so they can link to posts relating to this subject. He said everyone in the office had read his blog and knew him.
> While he was there they also asked if he was interested in being an Outreach Ambassador, he has filled in a form so hopefully that will go thru OK, they pay £8/hr so that will help.



Congrats to Matt on the university recognition!!!!!
That's very impressive!! 

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## wayneg

disneyholic family said:


> Congrats to Matt on the university recognition!!!!!
> That's very impressive!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



They linked their Facebook page to Matt's blog yesterday.
https://www.facebook.com/lancasteruniversity

Going to visit him tomorrow, take him out for a proper meal seeing as he has eaten junk food for 2 weeks.


----------



## juliebro

wayneg said:


> They linked their Facebook page to Matt's blog yesterday.
> https://www.facebook.com/lancasteruniversity
> 
> Going to visit him tomorrow, take him out for a proper meal seeing as he has eaten junk food for 2 weeks.



Let us know where you eat (good or bad). DH & I go to Lancaster from time to time. Used to go a lot in our younger days! We always used to enjoy Moghuls, but it's over 20 years since we last went there. We were going to go in the summer, but ate too much on a late lunch at the Water Witch.


----------



## wayneg

juliebro said:


> Let us know where you eat (good or bad). DH & I go to Lancaster from time to time. Used to go a lot in our younger days! We always used to enjoy Moghuls, but it's over 20 years since we last went there. We were going to go in the summer, but ate too much on a late lunch at the Water Witch.



We don't have a clue, one of Matt's friends recommended this to him http://www.merchants1688.co.uk/ 
I also saw this pub had a very busy car park when we passed a couple of weeks ago. http://www.bootandshoepub.co.uk/


----------



## juliebro

wayneg said:


> We don't have a clue, one of Matt's friends recommended this to him http://www.merchants1688.co.uk/
> I also saw this pub had a very busy car park when we passed a couple of weeks ago. http://www.bootandshoepub.co.uk/



We used to drink in Merchants. It's an interesting spot - close to the castle (which was a prison until very recently).

Never been to the Boot and Shoe, but the Water Witch is in a nice spot by the canal and the homemade burgers are good (that's why we didn't make it to a curry at Moghuls!).

Their website seems to be having issues tonight, but there's some info on here

http://www.qype.co.uk/place/157866-The-Water-Witch-Lancaster

Good beers too.

Moghuls website is rather strange, but they still seem to be very popular (#5 on Tripadvisor)

http://www.moghulslancaster.co.uk/

It's over 24 years since we spent regular evenings in Lancaster. DS arrived in October 1988 and we've not really got back into the habit of going there since he went to uni.


----------



## wayneg

I saw the Water Witch website was having issues and Moghuls was ranked #5 on Tripadvisor. 
Went out a curry last night (delicious chicken liver tikka for starter) so will keep that for another trip.


----------



## wayneg

juliebro said:


> Let us know where you eat (good or bad). DH & I go to Lancaster from time to time. Used to go a lot in our younger days! We always used to enjoy Moghuls, but it's over 20 years since we last went there. We were going to go in the summer, but ate too much on a late lunch at the Water Witch.



We ended up eating at Merchants 1688. 
Great choice, any other time I would have moaned about the slow service but today it was perfect, other tables around us turned over 3 lots of diners to our meal, they all had 1 course each we had 3 courses. We just wanted to relax and talk so no rush.

We started with ribs (myself and Matt shared), they were OK but expensive at £6, probably wouldn't order them again.





Karen had stuffed chicken





I had Fleetwood Fish & homemade chips





Matt, being a student hadn't eaten meat for 2 weeks so he had steak, plus I was paying 





Karen had scone, cream & jam 





Matt and I ordered another scone & stickey toffee pud and shared them both.





All came to £57 (plus £6 tips to please those that think I should tip, still not convinced this should be done in the UK ) more than I would usually pay for lunch but I wouldn't hesitate going back


----------



## juliebro

wayneg said:


> I saw the Water Witch website was having issues and Moghuls was ranked #5 on Tripadvisor.
> Went out a curry last night (delicious chicken liver tikka for starter) so will keep that for another trip.



Thinking about it, I shouldn't have considered recommending a curry house! I bet you have loads of really good ones to choose from in the Leeds/Bradford area.


----------



## juliebro

The food looks good in Merchants. Will need to go and give it a try.

How is Matt enjoying Lancashire? Glad to see you had some Fleetwood fish and chips, Wayne! You'll be having Bury black pudding next visit. 

There are some good things in Lancashire (other than the road out of Yorkshire!).


----------



## wayneg

juliebro said:


> Thinking about it, I shouldn't have considered recommending a curry house! I bet you have loads of really good ones to choose from in the Leeds/Bradford area.



We have fantastic curry houses around here. The one we went to on Friday was exceptionally good, Akbars. If you are ever in Bradford try it http://akbars.co.uk/bradford
Hope to try Moghuls sometime though, can always eat a nice curry.



juliebro said:


> The food looks good in Merchants. Will need to go and give it a try.
> 
> How is Matt enjoying Lancashire? Glad to see you had some Fleetwood fish and chips, Wayne! You'll be having Bury black pudding next visit.
> 
> There are some good things in Lancashire (other than the road out of Yorkshire!).



I am sure Bury black pudding can't be any better than Yorkshire black pudding, something I obviously need to try now. I love black pudding.
I almost had Lancashire hot pot, maybe next time.
On the next table to us there was an American couple, they were curious about the Sunday roast, they asked "what is Yorkshire pudding?" the waitress tried to explain. He ate all his she left about half hers but it looked overcooked from a distance. I don't think its something that should be served outside Yorkshire, leave it to us professionals.

Matt has had a fantastic 2 weeks, loved Freshers week but he is starting to realise how much work is involved now, lots and lots of reading to be done.


----------

